# DJ DAZ, THE DAZ-MYSTER, MC DAZZAZAzazaza's road to the olympia 2030 :D !!



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Introduction:*

Welcome welcome welcome guys and gals :thumb:

Name is Darren and this is my new journal.

Recently put myself through a 13 week cut to shed bodyfat (check it out - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/114513-13-hardcore-weeks-cutting-pics.html ) and now i am going on a re-bound bulk to get as massive as humanly possible. I am aiming to do my first competition next year - either nabba juniors or ukbff juniors or at the least a first timers class etc. I am 19 and will still be 19 by the time those shows come along so i am very very young in the sport.

My dreams are to be on the olympia stage ! I want to look like phil heath, lee priest and the likes of dorian yates etc. Those dreams may not be very realistic but those are my dreams and thats what i am aiming for. I dont want to hear your negative crappy comments about "you'll never look like them" "you dont have the genetics" "you dream to big" etc etc cause my way of thinking is in life - whatever your ultimate ultimate dream is in life = PERSUE IT ! cause you only get one life and i'd rather TRY AND THEN PERHAPS FAIL THAN FAIL TO TRY, ken 

anyway lol, thats like 20 years down the line but for now i need to make my name as an amatuer and get stuck right into the scottish circuit and attempt to climb the ranks as an amatuer. I'm starting from ground 1 so long long LONG way to go.

RIGHT, this bulk will be for around 12-16weeks then i will need to start my prep for the shows next year (i havnt properly checked but its somthing like 30-32 weeks until the ukbff and nabba shows next year so just enough time for a clean bulk and then cut again)

My main weak points that i will really be focusing on bringing up are:-

1) DELTS - shoulders need massive massive mounds of muscle and cap to them as i am 6 foot 3 and have a very large frame and long limbs so i will really really need larger side delts (and overall delts)

2) TRICEPS - triceps are weak and need serious size

3) CHEST - needs a hell of a lot of thickness as it is very flat, credited to only being able to bench 70-80kg for 5ish reps :crying: and considering i can deadlift 200kg EASILY and squat 170kg, my bench is embarrassing to say the least !

4) QUADS - overall size is not that bad however i need a lot more sweep (inner and outer) and my quads lack detail and thickness etc

generally i need to work on everything but those are the 4 main targeted areas.

*Diet and Nutrition:*

Not a big believer in supplements anymore as i have wasted so much money on every supplement under the sun and tbh they dont really do much exept make you FEEL like you are getting bigger or leaner, when in fact its the diet and training that are doing 95% of the work. Having said that however there are a few staples that i believe in helping my recovery etc and thats basic whey protein, vitargo powder, bcaa's, glutamine and multi vits and maybe fish oils and omega's but thats the most. Supplements will be very basic.

For diet i am going to shot for a clean bulk so try not to get to fat. I will try out this ratio of macro nutrients and see how it goes-

protein - 350g

carbs - 400g

fat - 100g

roughly 4000kcal

nutritionally thats not TOO much food (ie not 6000kcal + kinda thing) but still more than enough to ensure growth. I'll maybe throw in a cardio session once per week if i am gaining too much weight. I only really plan on gaining 1lb per week max cause anything more than that will probs be fat etc.

so-

*Meal 1:* 2 level scoops whey, 100g porridge oats (in with the shake), 2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil [50g pro, 60g carb, 30g fat]

*Meal 2: *250g chicken breast, 80g (uncooked weight) wholegrain brown rice [70g pro, 60g carb, 5g fat]

*Meal 3:* 257g mince beef, 300g sweet potatoes [50g pro, 60g carb, 50g fat]

*Meal 4:* 250g chicken breast, 80g (uncooked weight) wholegrain brown rice [70g pro, 60g carb, 5g fat]

*Meal 5:* 2 rounded scoops whey, 2 level scoops aka 80g of dextrose [50g pro, 72g carb, 2g fat]

*Meal 6:* tuna steak (tin), 1 tbsp of light mayo + 100g of muesli with milk [40g pro, 60-70g carb, 10g fat]

simplified version:

meal 1- shake

meal 2- chicken + rice

meal 3- mince + tattys

meal 4- chicken + rice (PRE)

meal 5- shake (POST)

meal 6- can of tuna + bowl of muesli

thats about 330g pro, 402g carbs (382g carbs from food and about 20g of carbs from the nandos sauce i use on my chicken and beef stock for the mince), 102g fat

the beef has a hell of a lot of fat but my overall fat intake is 102g so its not like all of my meals i am having 50g of fat in them ! shouldnt be too much fat. Round about 100g of fat is a good high amount for gaining muscle and keepin test levels high 

all that grub will be about 50-60 quid a week which is more in my budget

shopping list:

£2 on porridge for the week

£21-24 on chicken each week

£6 for 1.8kg of mince each week

£2 for 2.4kg of sweet potatoes for the week

£4 on rice each week

£2 on light mayo each week

£4 on nandos bbq sauce each week

£5 on tuna each week

thats about 50 quid a week on food, plus my amazing whopping 10% discount from tesco it'll be about £45.

i'll see how that goes and if i gain too much weight each week and start getting fat etc then obveously i'll reduce intake where needed but it looks good and clean so will monitor as i progress through the bulk

*Training*

As far as training i have spoke with the coach and planned out a workout tailored for me, with the purpose of bringing up my weak points. My back has been identifyed as a strong point so my back training will take a step back to allow my other muscle groups to catch up. I will be training low volume and HIGH intensity. doing 1 max effort all out balls to the walls death death death set per exercise. meaning lifting as heavy as possible for 5ish reps and performing rest pause sets or drop sets etc pushing beyond failure.

heres the training he/we came up with=

*Monday* - delts & arms

*Wednesday* - legs

*Thursday* - delts & arms

*Saturday* - chest & back

*Mon*

seated dum press

side laterals

weighted parallel bar dips

olympic bar barbell curls

*Wed*

squats

leg ext

sldl

lying leg curls

calf raises

*
Thurs*

side laterals

seated dum press

close grip bench press

alternate dum curls

*Fri*

incline dum press

flat bench press

dum flyes or cable crossovers

2 thickness back exercises - heavy barbell rows + heavy t-bar rows.

my back is a strong point so wont be focusing on it and will only be doing 2 exercises on it. However once every fortnight (14days) i will throw in a full back workout and have been instructed to follow my usual back workouts as they are clearing working for me.

typical back workout every 2 weeks or so i will perform will be

Wide grip pulldowns 3-4sets

Deadlifts 3-4sets

Underhand barbell rows 3sets

Seated cable rows 3sets

Barbell shrugs 3-4sets

Behind back shrugs 3sets

that seems like a lot in comparison to my standard workouts i will be doing on this bulk but thats what works for my back and responds well to so i aint changing it. (dont try n fix somthing if it aint broke)

that will only be performed every 2 weeks or so.

i am looking forward to this bulk as i feel i will really start growing now that i know how to train properly (balls to the walls pushing beyond failure etc). To say i am excited is a major understatement


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Just want you to know the title of this thread p1sses me off!

Besides that i will be keeping an eye and good luck!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Best of luck Dave


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

X 2 for journal name change

Will follow, best of luck


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

cheers lois 

it seems like i am a fool and taking the **** because of all the "dazzazazaza , mc daz" stuff but my genuine dreams are to be an olympia competitor regardless of whether you guys think thats a ridiculous dream etc... its my dream and i am going to do my best to achieve it !

anyway, i'm knackered and hitting the sack, up early tomorow so need my beauty rest 

will update tommorow with training routine etc

ONE MORE THING - i wont be starting this bulk until maybe 2 weeks still  due to money so will have to do a ****ty maintainance ****e until then


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Best of luck Dave


DARREN you mean !!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice training split Dave

Thats a lot of bland food, good luck


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Nice training split Dave
> 
> Thats a lot of bland food, good luck


 its clean food so i wont be getting a flabby gut  thats the principle behind the "bland" food 

dave ??? where did this crap joke come from ? doesnt make anysense ?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

you guys and gals got any suggestions to make the diet not so bland feel free to throw in suggestions etc


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

good luck mate, looked at ur cut pictures very well done, wish i had your discipline.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> good luck mate, looked at ur cut pictures very well done, wish i had your discipline.


thanks fatman  means a lot 

as i mentioned above i dont do this just to look good or for a pass time, for me bodybuilding is 24/7 and all i think about, all i dream about and all i want to persue in life !

will update tonight with my actual routine....

:beer:


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Good Luck Daved!

I'll be keeping an eye out for you in 2030.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> you guys and gals got any suggestions to make the diet not so bland feel free to throw in suggestions etc


Just make up some tomato sauce or something for your chicken and have some jacket potatoes with your steak at least, rice you will get sick off....defo if you diet on the same foods.

Good luck Dave


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

nice journal dave, best of luck


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Any updates Dave???


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

not started the proper bulk yet but i've been hitting the gym hard and eating a lot of good food, tuna rolls and porridge and pro shakes and pro bars and more tuna rolls and some tuna sandwhichs etc lol , not any specific diet this week , just whatever i can afford cause i dont get paid from work for another 2 weeks so need to spend my money very wisely. I already almost 1 stone up in weight from last saturday BUT i was 186lbs after 5 full days of zero carbs and cardio twice a day, total deplete ! and today was 199lbs.

this week i have been eating much more food and not doing ANY cardio so weight gain will just be water and glycogen etc, still vascular and have abs but almost 1 stone heavyer !

anyway , wont be starting the bulk bulk bulk for another 2 weeks still 

so might not be updating as much but nearer the time to start bulking i will be updating every 5minutes 

one thing i do want to add and mention is that my strength is ****ing crazyily increased and i am almost a full 20kg lighter than i was 13-14weeks ago !!! ??? WHAT THE FECK ? i have lost over 40lbs of flab and dieted for 13 full weeks and i am stronger ?

dont know how the **** that works but , all of my lifts like deadlift, incline dum press, seated dum press etc are as strong as ever before !

incline dum press'd 40kg dum for 6 reps earlyer this week ! thats incredible considering i have just dieted for 13weeks and previously only lifting 30kg dum for 5-6 reps and i have arms the length of most peoples legs so my range of motion is ****in massive ! i also today just done shoulder workout and was dum pressing 35kg dumbells !!!!!! which is ****in unbelievable as my delts have always been a weak point and have always been VERY VERY weak ! i also side lateral raised 24kg dumbells ! considering about 4months ago i was only doing 10kg dumbells !

my mate today said to me that he will have to start taking roids just to help spot me looooooooooooooooooool 

good times  cant ****in wait for this bulk  gonna add some insane muscle BABY 

caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaait


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Alright Damon Z

Hope it is going well, not going to slate you for your dreams and being straight up about it.

Also, props for the diet you wrote down, I openly admit I could never stick to that, so more power to you if you can 

As you were


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Howzit hanging Dave ?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good luck Dean...


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Good to see you here Razzle McDazzle! :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

go in sainsburys wher ethe meat counter is and if you ask nicley they may give you a bottle of their flavouring.its not for sale but my dad explained he works away and food is blad and they gave hm a bottle of thai and peri peri.

also are you assisted if you dont mnd me asking? up to 2lbs per week seems alot to gain 16 weeks would be 32lbs , i wouldnt expect that on cycle.

good luck though


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Looking forward to this one,just for the replies alone,this journal will become comedy gold, good luck daz you over exciteable nutter:thumb:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

This will make for a good read...Thanks...




























...


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Razzle McDazzle lol  like that one the best 

thanks to everyone who has commented so far and for the support. I am really just gonna explode with size and enthusiasm cause i am so ****in excited about this bulk  i feel like i deserve and have earned the right to an off season because i have actually seen through a full feckin 13 weeks of hard to the core dieting !

gonna explode over the next few months cause of this bulk 

its like Christmas to me when i start a bulk


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Jem said:


> Howzit hanging Dave ?


hanging fantastic jeff :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Dave, good to see you've started a journal at last 

You gonna change the name though?

Subbed


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> Razzle McDazzle lol  like that one the best


Thought you might :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> Razzle McDazzle lol  like that one the best
> 
> thanks to everyone who has commented so far and for the support. I am really just gonna explode with size and enthusiasm cause i am so ****in excited about this bulk  i feel like i deserve and have earned the right to an off season because i have actually seen through a full feckin 13 weeks of hard to the core dieting !
> 
> ...


Take it slow and steady mind you, or else you will be dieting again in a few months to shift all the fat.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

so training split will be =

*Monday* - Delts and Triceps

*Tuesday* - REST

*Wednesday* - Back and Traps

*Thursday* - REST

*Friday* - Chest and Biceps

*Saturday* - Quads and Hams

*Sunday* - REST

*
Monday - Delts and Triceps*

Seated Dum Press 2-3 working sets

Standing Alternate Side Laterals 2 working sets

Bent over dum laterals 2 working set

Rope Pressdowns 2-3 working sets

Weighted Parallel Bar Dips (using dip belt to hang plates) 2-3 working sets

Barbell Skullcrushers 2 working sets

*Wednesday - Back and traps*

Wide Grip Pulldowns 2-3 working sets

Deadlift 2 working sets

Underhand grip bent over row 2 working sets

Seated cable rows (vbar handle) 2 working sets

Barbell Shrugs 2-3 working sets

behind back shrugs 2 working sets

*Friday - Chest and Biceps*

Incline Dum Press 2-3 working sets

Flat Bench Press 2 working sets

Flat Dum Flyes 2 working sets

Standing alternate dum curls 2 working sets

Barbell Curls or cable curls 2 working sets

Crossbody hammer curls 2 working sets

Reverse grip barbell curls 1 working set

*Saturday - Legs*

Squats (wide stance) 2-3 working sets

Leg press (narrow stance) 2-3 working sets

Leg Extentions 2 working sets

Lying leg curls 2-3 working sets

Stiff leg deadlifts 2-3 working sets

Seated Calf raises 2 working sets

Standing smith machine calf raises 2 working sets


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

my arms compared to my body are disproportioned ! I have a large back and torso area but my arms are smaller in comparison with the rest of my body.

Basically my arms are only 15inch  i need some inches on those babies !

does my arm workouts look alright ? advice and tips on getting my arms bigger ?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> so training split will be =
> 
> *Monday* - Delts and Triceps
> 
> ...





Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> my arms compared to my body are disproportioned ! I have a large back and torso area but my arms are smaller in comparison with the rest of my body.
> 
> Basically my arms are only 15inch  i need some inches on those babies !
> 
> does my arm workouts look alright ? advice and tips on getting my arms bigger ?


Im just in it for the love of the game but this is what I see...The area in red is your problem area...Your tricep is larger than your bicep so thats the part your gonna want to pinpoint your training...Bent over db rows will target your back and be conterproductive...The rest of your workout I didn't pay much attention too because this is where I think your problem is if your hellbent on inches...Now while saying that, don't neglect your biceps either...It has two heads so pick excercises that hit those heads evenly...JMO...For triceps try...Close grip bench followed by dips followed by pushdowns...atleast 3 sets , all progressive...


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> Im just in it for the love of the game but this is what I see...The area in red is your problem area...Your tricep is larger than your bicep so thats the part your gonna want to pinpoint your training...Bent over db rows will target your back and be conterproductive...The rest of your workout I didn't pay much attention too because this is where I think your problem is if your hellbent on inches...Now while saying that, don't neglect your biceps either...It has two heads so pick excercises that hit those heads evenly...JMO...For triceps try...Close grip bench followed by dips followed by pushdowns...atleast 3 sets , all progressive...


sorry that was a typo ! i ment bent over dum LATERALS ! obveously i wouldnt do a back exercise with a delt workout lol !

i am thinking maybe 2 compound really heavy movements then one "isolation"

Weighted Parallel bar dips (using dip belt) 2-3 working sets

Barbell skullcrushers 2 working sets

Rope pressdowns 2 working sets

or

Close grip bench press 2-3 working sets

Weighted Parallel Bar Dips (using dip belt) 2 working sets

Straight bar pressdowns 2 working sets

or

Weighted Parallel Bar Dips (using dip belt) 2-3 working sets

Close grip bench press 2 working sets

Rope pressdowns 2 working sets

or (pre exhaust)

Rope pressdowns 2-3working sets

Weighted Parallel Bar Dips 2-3 working sets

Barbell Skullcrushers 2 working sets

all of those workouts look good but dont know what one to use :confused1:

the standard rule of thumb in all of the workouts is 2 compound movements (chosing 2 out of the following 3 compound movements- close grip bench, barbell skullcrushers and weighted Parallel bar dips) and then 1 "isolation" based exercise like rope pressdowns or straight bar pressdowns (when i can really focus on the squeeze)

i'm really putting to much thought into this now fs :cursing:

ok i dont start the bulk for another 2 weeks still so next week i will work through all of the workouts and see what one i feel best doing and what one i feel better after etc because a workout can look really good on paper but when you execute it you dont feel like you have hit the muscle to the fullest etc, everyone feels movements differently because everyone has different length arms and muscle insertions etc so best to find what movements work for your body !

i'll do some trial and erroring over the next 2 weeks then !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

exercises i really like and that i feel really well, that i havnt done in ages are barbell skullcrushers, rope pressdowns, and weighted parallel bar dips so mayeb use those for a workout cause i have been doing close grip bench press for 6months + now so maybe i should "shock" my muscles by not doing it for a while and replacing it with just as good an exercise such as Weighted dips. Weighted dips are amazing and i feel an incredible pump and it is as compound as you can get lol ! skullcrushers are favoured by many bodybuilders as being one of the best mass builders when used correctly so i definately want to include more skullcrushers as i havnt really performed these much as i'd had liked to over the years. Using a barbell over an ez bar just feels more compound and is slightly harder because the ezbar puts your wrist in a comfortable position where as the barbell has your wrist in more of a twisted position. Also ever since i have performed skullcrushers i have always done them with ezbar with no reason other than everyone else done them with ezbars but who the **** says you have to do them with an ezbar ? i am going to use a barbell to give my muscles a bit of a shock and hopefully hit the muscle from a slightly minisculerly DIFFERENT angle or position to hopefully make my triceps go BOOOOOOOOOM with gains 

i think that 4th workout looks the best

Rope Pressdowns 2-3 working sets

Weighted Parallel Bar Dips (using dip belt to hang plates) 2-3 working sets

Barbell Skullcrushers 2 working sets

i'm gonna do that workout first next week, see how it feels and how i feel during it and then how i feel after and the next morning to see if i feel like i have worked my triceps hard or not enough or too much etc !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

went to the gym sunday morning before work and did that tricep workout ^

Rope Pressdowns 2-3 working sets

Weighted Parallel Bar Dips (using dip belt to hang plates) 2-3 working sets

Barbell Skullcrushers 2 working sets

exellent, its now monday and my triceps are nicely fatigued. not to the point where i cant extend my elbows but to the point where if i do a tricep stretch they are nice and tight and feel fatigued and worked well. I'll stick with that routine for triceps.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Good luck dave, may as well shoot high, love the enthusiasm!!!

Looking pretty sh1t hot in avi as well mate!!!!!!!! arms look bigger than 15"!!!!!!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

MY ****ING NAME IS DARREN YOU ANNOYING-NOT FUNNY-RUDE-IGNORANT ****S !!!!!!!!!!!!!

from now on as soon as i see "dave" written in any comment made from now on i am not even going to read it and your comment will not be taken on board.

It wasnt funny to start off with

It wasnt funny 30 posts into my thread

and it still isnt funny , so ****in wrap it guys n gals, seriously. if you call me dave one more time your comments and all future comments will be dingyed !

ITS DARREN

DARREN

DARREN

DARREN !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ARE YOU SO THICK YOU CANT EVEN READ WHAT MY NAME IS !

end of discussion

there will be no more talk about "dave" from now on, my name is Darren and if you call me dave from this point on i will dingy your comment (wont even read it) and i will DECREASE your reputation !

seriously not funny in the slightest !


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Do you even know where calling you Dave, originated from?(ever watched only fools and horses) and the fact you have thrown a diva strop is just going to encourage it further, don't let it bother you trigger!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

made some amendments to the diet cause tbh i did look pretty dam boring lol !

heres a new updated version of what my diet will be based on foods that i will enjoy and eat happily as aposed to plain chicken and plain rice =

Meal 1: 2 level scoops whey, 100g (5 bits) of chocolate wheatabix with semi skimmed milk

Meal 2: 250g large prawns( fryed for 2-3minutes in a little bit of sweet and sour sauce, 70g uncle bens express wholegrain n mediteranian veg rice(1 packet), handful of almonds

Meal 3: 200g chicken, 100g (5bits) of chocolate wheatabix with semi skimmed milk, handful of almonds

Meal 4: tuna steak (tin), 1 tbsp of light mayo, 3-4 wholegrain rolls or baps

Meal 5: 250g cottage cheese (1pot), 50-60g fresh pineapple (chunks or pieces), handful of almonds

Meal 6: 2 rounded scoops whey, 2 level scoops vitargo

Meal 7: 200-250g extra lean mince or some sort of steak, 70g uncle bens express wholegrain n mediteranian veg rice(1 packet).

i bought some of that choco wheatabix and i ****in love it  i had a look at the nutritional info and its bang on ! nothing to high or bad for you really in it and looks perfectly suitable for offseason, even pre contest if used carefully ! 10g of fibre in 100g which is amazing and carbs from wheat etc so not the worst source of carbs. Sure porridge would be better but porridge is like punishment food (so bland and ****e). Wheatabix isnt THAT much worse than porridge.

Also the uncle bens express rice's are so perfect for convenience. Dont need to bother with the hassle of having to cook the rice from scratch. Just fire it into the micro and thats it ready in only 2minutes. Wholegrain and meditaranian veg one is dynamite and nutrition info aint nothing to be worried about (ie not overly high in fat and sugar and salt).

all the meat and protein sources will be as fresh (ie not froozen ****e)

thats all roughly 350-360g pro, 400ish grams of carbs, fat around 100g and kcal about 4000. Plenty of food and enjoyable food at that


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Best of luck Dave


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

chrisj22 said:


> Best of luck Dave


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i am almost a full 20kg lighter than i was 13-14weeks ago


Seriously Dave? I'm not calling you a liar, but that's a serious amount of weight to lose in 14 weeks, is it not? While doing weight training?


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Glad the diet's working for you Dave mate, I'm nowhere near as clean as you when it comes to eating. I just make sure I hit protein and calorie targets however I can lol


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

tom0311 said:


> Seriously Dave? I'm not calling you a liar, but that's a serious amount of weight to lose in 14 weeks, is it not? While doing weight training?


Dave lost every pound of it. i seen it myself. he worked incredibly hard and treated the diet like he was on a contest prep. I gave him a wee hand with his diet and booted his balls every now and then. the result was he lost all that flab and also increased his strength - unassisted - duirng it.

*********

Good luck with thid Dave. you aint far wrong. all looking good and im sure you will make good progress if you just keep it simple and be as consistant and dedicated with this bulk as your cut.

id say take your bicep work down to two exercises. thats the only thing that stood out to me. heavy curls and an isolation, maybe a db hamemr curl? Again..just heavy, basic and nothing OTT.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Good going Dave :thumbup1:

Any progress pics?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

i think Dave may be coming down to train at my gym on Saturday. Maybe get progress snaps of him then. See how he does from here with is bulk and if he makes a good leap forward to hit the stage in Spring/Summer as a junior. Lots of work to be done but he has plenty years..even as a junior infact!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Dave lost every pound of it. i seen it myself. he worked incredibly hard and treated the diet like he was on a contest prep. I gave him a wee hand with his diet and booted his balls every now and then. the result was he lost all that flab and also increased his strength - unassisted - duirng it.


Respect!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Love choco weetabix myself 

Keep it up Dave


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i dont understand ?

if someone said to me "can you stop calling me dave" i would stop it out of respect for there request !

so why do all of you still insist in calling me it ?

your not respecting my wishes which is disrespectful ! why are you being disrespectful to me when i havent done anything wrong to you guys ?

**** all of you and i'm going to rape you all in your sleep !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

if you do some reading then you'll see i already posted up progress pics - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/114513-13-hardcore-weeks-cutting-pics.html


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

went to the gym last night to try out a bicep workout and did -

barbell curls 2-3 warm up sets / 2 working sets

cross body hammer curls 2 warm up or feel sets / 2 working sets

incline seated dum curls 1 feel set / 2 working sets

concentration curls 1 feel set (just to finish my biceps off)

then did some calfs -

seated calf raises 1 warm up set / 2 working sets

standing smith calf raises 2 warm up sets / 2 working sets

the warm up sets and feel sets are all different because i do the movement i am going to do and get a comfortable feel for it before i start going heavy. for the seated calf raises i did one warm up and was ready to jump straight into the working sets but for barbell curls i felt i needed more warm up or feel time before i went into the heavy working sets.

was an amazing workout and didnt feel like i over did it yet still felt like i hit the muscles hard. gonna stick with them cause they felt good and today (the next day) they feel good (fatigued) but not overlly fecked to pieces kinda thing


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

If you stop reacting like such a girl then maybe people would stop :whistling: I bet if you ignored it people wouldn't still be doing it.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

how am i acting like a girl ? call me dave all you want but just be prepared for a midnight rape tonight  then i'll be shouting "WHATS MY NAME BITCH" and you will be crying and bleeding as you say "its darren , ITS DARREN" !!!!!!!!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

KLtkZfkFQMI[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

lol what the **** is that :laugh::laugh::laugh: ^^


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You look in good shape in the video Dave. Bit smaller than your avi though, was it taken before your diet or something?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Daz. Stop being a fcuking girl. This is UKM. you will get flamed to death if you go on like a girl.

shut up and do the talking back with your progress and take a bit of banter on the chin like a man...DAVE

:lol:

man up

anyway

your bicep workout isnt logical to me. Remember what i was saying about shoudlers...if you are doing 30 sets for them and they aint growing...the answer to make them grow isnt even more bloody sets is it? When hundreds doesnt work..try thousands? :lol:

i have some ideas infact on your training to get the most out of your bulk if you are interested to hear them?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i'm always interested in your ideas rab 

when people call me dave it hurts my feelings and i think you are all big meany mean bullies 

lol jk 

i understand what ur saying rab but i think my biceps have grown a bit from doing what i have been doing and as i said above i felt good after that bicep workout. I am very very confident that that bicep routine will make them grow. maybe miss out the concentration curls at the end and just do heavy barbell curls, heavy hammer curls and some isolation stuff like incline seated dum curls. that seems perfectly fine to me ? my biceps seem to like that cause its 2 days after it now and they still feel slightly fatigued. not anything major , ie i could still do a back workout today but they feel good ?

why change it if the workout was good and i feel good ?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dave, Dave

Calm yourself dont let dudes on here wind you up buddy..

You got an Olympia to win!!

Im behind you 100% Big Dave


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Dave, Dave
> 
> Calm yourself dont let dudes on here wind you up buddy..
> 
> ...


lol thanks :thumb:

despite you all being cheeky ****s and ignoring my request to stop calling me dave, i do appreciate all the support so want to say a massive thanks 

and i need all the support i can get if i'm gonna be captain olympia man 

lets have the first scottish mr olympia, eh ? 

:thumb:

......

( however i am still going to rape you all in your sleep, face to face rape ! )


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

spoke to the coach and heres the new plan of attack (i've went back to my first post and changed it accordingly) =

Training

As far as training i have spoke with the coach and we've planned out a workout tailored for me, with the purpose of bringing up my weak points (delts and arms are the two main ones, then its chest and legs). My back has been identifyed as a strong point so my back training will take a step back to allow my other muscle groups to catch up. I will be training low volume and HIGH intensity. doing 1 max effort all out balls to the walls death death death set per exercise. meaning lifting as heavy as possible for 5ish reps and performing rest pause sets or drop sets etc pushing beyond failure.

heres the training he/we came up with=

*Monday* - delts & arms

*Wednesday* - legs

*Thursday* - delts & arms

*Saturday* - chest & back

*Mon*

seated dum press

side laterals

barbell curls

weighted parallel bar dips

*Wed*

squats

leg ext

sldl

lying leg curls

calf raises

*Thurs*

side laterals

seated dum press

standin alternate dum curls

cgbp

*Fri*

incline dum press

flat bench press

isolation - dum flyes or cable crossovers

2 back exercises - wide grip pulldowns + barbell rows (alternating underhand and overhand week by week)

my back is a strong point so wont be focusing on it and will only be doing 2 exercises on it. However once every fortnight (14days) i will throw in a full back workout and have been instructed to follow my usual back workouts as they are clearing working for me.

typical back workout every 2 weeks or so i will perform will be

Wide grip pulldowns 3-4sets

Deadlifts 3-4sets

Underhand barbell rows 3sets

Seated cable rows 3sets

Barbell shrugs 3-4sets

Behind back shrugs 3sets

that seems like a lot in comparison to my standard workouts i will be doing on this bulk but thats what works for my back and responds well to so i aint changing it. (dont try n fix somthing if it aint broke)

that will only be performed every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i've had to change up the diet and switch back to the boring approach (aka clean lol) as the diet i made up before where i was having prawns and chocolate wheatabix etc was gonna cost me 90 quid a week fs ! and i cant afford that so had to switch diet to this =

Meal 1: 2 level scoops whey, 100g porridge oats (in with the shake), 2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil [50 pro, 60 carb, 30 fat]

Meal 2: 250g chicken breast, 80g (uncooked weight) wholegrain brown rice [70 pro, 60 carb, 5 fat]

Meal 3: 257g mince beef, 300g sweet potatoes [50 pro, 60 carb, 50 fat]

Meal 4: 250g chicken breast, 80g (uncooked weight) wholegrain brown rice [70 pro, 60 carb, 5 fat]

Meal 5: 2 rounded scoops whey, 2 level scoops aka 80g of dextrose [50 pro, 72 carb, 2 fat]

Meal 6: tuna steak (tin), 1 tbsp of light mayo + 100g of muesli with milk [40 pro, 60-70 carb, 10 fat]

simplified version:

meal 1- shake

meal 2- chicken + rice

meal 3- mince + tattys

meal 4- chicken + rice (PRE)

meal 5- shake (POST)

meal 6- can of tuna + bowl of muesli

thats about 330g pro, 402g carbs (382g carbs from food and about 20g of carbs from the nandos sauce i use on my chicken and beef stock for the mince), 102g fat

the beef has a hell of a lot of fat but my overall fat intake is 102g so its not like all of my meals i am having 50g of fat in them ! shouldnt be too much fat. Round about 100g of fat is a good high amount for gaining muscle and keepin test levels high 

all that grub will be about 50-60 quid a week which is more in my budget

shopping list:

£2 on porridge for the week

£21-24 on chicken each week

£6 for 1.8kg of mince each week

£2 for 2.4kg of sweet potatoes for the week

£4 on rice each week

£2 on light mayo each week

£4 on nandos bbq sauce each week

£5 on tuna each week

thats about 50 quid a week on food, plus my amazing whopping 10% discount from tesco it'll be about £45.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

0FYUyz3F7rU[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> 0FYUyz3F7rU[/MEDIA]]


that was really funny...... :whistling: fftopic: fftopic: :nono: :thumbdown:


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

And the winner of the 2024 Mr Olympia is............................................................DAVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i've had to change up the diet and switch back to the boring approach (aka clean lol) as the diet i made up before where i was having prawns and chocolate wheatabix etc was gonna cost me 90 quid a week fs ! and i cant afford that so had to switch diet to this =
> 
> Meal 1: 2 level scoops whey, 100g porridge oats (in with the shake), 2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil [50 pro, 60 carb, 30 fat]
> 
> ...


id be looking to save cash on the almonds and the cottage cheese mate

fuk the almonds. some peanut butter is a fraction of the price. wallop some of that and a scoop of whey before bed.

id get some 3 for a tenner lean beef mince packs from your tesco - thats what 2.25kg of mince roughly for a tenner? use that over the week. probably last you more than a week infact. thats what 9 portions at 250g. get a carton of pasatta and a tin of kindey beans. throw that in and some spices. boom done.

id be inclined to save more money and have whey and oats or whey with low sugar muesli instead of the tuna and stinking pasta. thats rank, , tuna isnt great and expensive, plus you ahev plenty solid meals. whey is mucho cheap and a bowl of tesco (blue bag) swis muesli will do fine and taste better.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

cottage cheese is costing you a fortune protein:£ ratio


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

yeh but i just sat for like 2 hours working out all that diet, making sure the the exact amounts added up to my macronutrient goals ( eg 350 pro, 400 carbs, 100 fat)

ffs 

yeh the tuna pasta is absolute dog food ! but i am really pushing the budget to the wire with this !

i worked out that after all my bills (phone, gym, train travel, digg money etc etc) i have £260 left over for my food for the month

the diet above will cost about £240 per month. So i really dont have much lee-way.

**** i didnt notice how much i was paying for cottage cheese 

tesco does a 2 for £6 900g packs of scottish reared beef mince which works out 1.8kg of mince which will do me 257g portions per day (plenty for a meal) and is only £6. The cottage cheese was gonna cost me £14 so thank feck you pointed that out 

first things first. Cottage cheese is out and mince is in. Where am i going to get the carbs from now ? (need 60g worth) some potatoes ? tesco do market value sweet potatos which is an 800g bag for only 69p ! feck sake i didnt realise how cheap potatoes are !

i'll need 300g per meal for 60g worth of carbs. So mince and sweet potatoes will now replace 2 pots of cottage cheese !

WALLA


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ok so heres the new diet AGAIN lol -

*Meal 1:* 2 level scoops whey, 100g porridge oats (in with the shake), 2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil [50g pro, 60g carb, 30g fat]

*Meal 2: *250g chicken breast, 80g (uncooked weight) wholegrain brown rice [70g pro, 60g carb, 5g fat]

*Meal 3:* 257g mince beef, 300g sweet potatoes [50g pro, 60g carb, 50g fat]

*Meal 4:* 250g chicken breast, 80g (uncooked weight) wholegrain brown rice [70g pro, 60g carb, 5g fat]

*Meal 5:* 2 rounded scoops whey, 2 level scoops aka 80g of dextrose [50g pro, 72g carb, 2g fat]

*Meal 6:* tuna steak (tin), 1 tbsp of light mayo + 100g of muesli with milk [40g pro, 60-70g carb, 10g fat]

simplified version:

meal 1- shake

meal 2- chicken + rice

meal 3- mince + tattys

meal 4- chicken + rice (PRE)

meal 5- shake (POST)

meal 6- can of tuna + bowl of muesli

thats about *330g* Pro's, *402g* Carbs (382g carbs from food and about 20g of carbs from the nandos sauce i use on my chicken and beef stock for the mince), *102g* Fats.

the beef has a hell of a lot of fat but my overall fat intake is 102g so its not like all of my meals i am having 50g of fat in them ! shouldnt be too much fat. Round about 100g of fat is a good high amount for gaining muscle and keepin test levels high 

all that grub will be about 50 quid a week which is more in my budget

shopping list:

£2 on porridge for the week

£21-24 on chicken each week

£6 for 1.8kg of mince each week

£2 for 2.4kg of sweet potatoes for the week

£4 on rice each week

£2 on light mayo each week

£4 on nandos bbq sauce each week

£5 on tuna each week

£2 on 700g muesli

thats about 52 quid a week on food, plus my amazing whopping 10% discount from tesco it'll be about £47.

= HAPPY DAYS


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Your a fud but gotta admire your enthusiasm mate :lol:

Don't sweat exact fukin numbers. Chill out. Get he grub in there or there abouts and ask JW007 on what to do with the dose

some more rice to save time cookin with mince or boil up a few white tattie or a baked tattie just. Sweet spud n mince is rank n its more money innit


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

no its not more money 

before i would have been spending 60ish quid on food per week but after ur post i took ur comments on board and changed my diet again and now will only be spendin £47 a week on grub 

oh and just one slight argument rabby boy = JUST BECAUSE YOU DONT LIKE THE TASTE OF SOMTHING DOESNT MEAN I WONT LIKE IT EITHER !! we all have our own likes and dislikes in terms of food and i like sweet potatoes and mince so F*CK YOU 

love love love


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sound

Save more cash then and have 2 plates of mince n tatties per day insead of sh1tty tuna. That and a few chicken n reice and a few shakes with oats. Job done. Cheap n all good grub


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dave!!!

That is a lot of food for a quite a light framed dude

currently as im aware your a natty???

TBH you will have difficulty utilising that amount of food natty..

Most will prob just be sh1t out!!!

In order to utilise efffectively you would really require some AAS to take full advantage...

Yes, I know everyone spouts on about diet etc, But sad fact is, yourbody just is not designed to use it all without help..

At very least, I suggest you get a load of UDOs digestive enzymes as you will struggle


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Dave!!!
> 
> That is a lot of food for a quite a light framed dude
> 
> ...


i've been natty so far...... SO FAR :innocent:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

DJ Daz, why are you complaining? Dave's better than Darren ffs! I should know  And yes jw, it's better than princess too 

Diet seems a big gung-ho to me but you'll soon start seeing the results and hopefully you can tailor it then.

You're off-season, give yourself a bit of freedom in what you eat - try and stick mainly to good clean food but live a little too mate, a happy dave is a bigger dave.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

defdaz said:


> DJ Daz, why are you complaining? Dave's better than Darren ffs! I should know  And yes jw, it's better than princess too
> 
> Diet seems a big gung-ho to me but you'll soon start seeing the results and hopefully you can tailor it then.
> 
> You're off-season, give yourself a bit of freedom in what you eat - try and stick mainly to good clean food but live a little too mate, a happy dave is a bigger dave.


yeh but want to hear somthing hilarious :tongue: ...... i cant afford to eat ****e food so i am forced to eat clean LOOOOOOOL


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Dave!!!
> 
> That is a lot of food for a quite a light framed dude
> 
> ...


Just read this and had exactly the same thoughts. Why? Because ?I've just had a pro look at my diet and had my macros worked out for me. I'm carrying a fair bit more than you and on a light day, 260g protein, 250g carbs, 30g fat. High day, protein 300g, carbs 500g, fat 50g. Suprised me too that my macros worked out so low, I'm doing 3 light, to one high days eating. I'm on a cut, but to bulk I just need to swap them about, 3 high, 1 low.Everyones different, I was eating far more on my cut which stagnated and was told I was basically just sh1tting it all out.

Trust me, it's too eaasy following dieting to rebound into fat. Gear or no gear.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i'm 6 foot 3 ( and a half with shoes on  ) and 200lbs so i have a very large frame. not packed it with an impressive amount of muscle yet but i have a good amount for a natty.

plus i'm 200lbs now and that works out 2g of carbs per pound of bodyweight and like 1.5g of pro and 0.5g of fat per pound. Those arnt overlly high figures !

if i was having 4g of carbs for every pound and 3g of pro for every pound then i can see where your coming from but the macro's i'll be having are not to high for my bodyweight and size i dont think !


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

with some "suplements" an your teenage metabolism..plus tall stupid frame which is a metabolic nightmare too....i realise that is a fair whack of grub but really clean.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

tall STUPID frame

teenage metabolism

= LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL 

what does metabolic nightmare mean ?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

LittleChris said:


>


ok lol my hat off to you :beer:

that was pretty funny lol :laugh::laugh:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats ma boy!

If you can eat that food then get it down you, with a cycle as well you will get some great gains. Time is on your side, focus on the basics, day in day out, and enjoy it, and we will see a larger Dave each month


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

hell yes 

larger dave each month sounds good to me 

2 portions of that please


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Darren you should just take the name Dave as a nickname and a bit of banter, the title of your journal makes it very obvious what your name is,we can all read and use a computer, so are not(all) thick, the people you have commenting in your journal are some top names on uk-muscle, you should be flattered they bother to comment in your journal, they wouldn't do it if they didn't like you, you are young and full of beans, so you should expect a flaming now and then, it is all part of growing up:beer:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Dave, listen to this man ^

2 portions of larger Dave every month :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

DJ Dave the Deltoid Demon Master Shizzle mutherfcuker yeah!


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

Team1 said:


> DJ Dave the Deltoid Demon Master Shizzle mutherfcuker yeah!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

think this should be new thread title!!

alrite dave!!! (wispa from rg)

good luck with the next step! keep head down and get liftin! :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Any bigger yet Dave?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

defdaz said:


>


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb ::laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :bounce:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

dj dave gonna take the scottish stage by storm , i'm here to stay - all the way baby 

i'm more lookin forward to starting this bulk than i am of christmas this year ! i'm bouncing about my house in anticipation and excitment for sunday !

I START ON SUNDAY BABY 

plans for saturday is go down to ayrshire-ing-ton-town-ville-north-south-shire-ville and train with the rabmyster hardcore to the bone and get some words of wisdom and open my brain up and soak up all the knowledge then head home and shed a tear on the train cause i hate saying goodbyes  then get home and go down to tesco and buy ALL the piles of food i need and hire a fork lift truck to carry it up the road and get home and just sit for the rest of the day BUZZIN and bouncing about waiting for sunday to start the journey to olympia greatness 

help help


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Hello mate, just noticed your journal.

Chuck all ideas of being natural and get juiced, has that's the only way you will ever get to Olympia level and the sooner the better, just ask any top lever bb'er.

If they say they didn't juice early they are lying.

Train hard and eat big.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dave was down at mine, RS007 and Weemans gym to train

Certain to say...he is going to be sore tomorrow :lol: He got punished pretty bad inparticular by my training partner (Mark23 on here) who trained with him mostly

COME ON DAAAAVVVEEE........ONE MORE REP YA FCUKING ******......

so on and so forth were the shouts echoing through the gym :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

what a workout eh rab 

too much stuff happened today to write about, in terms of bodybuilding today was AMAZING 

bulk starts tommorow guys 

CANY WAIT


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

haha quality.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ok so heres the BEFORE snaps rab took today in the gym.

cleary CLEARLY a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT of work to be done but remember up until now i have been completely natty and only just turned 19.

Postives are

- back is nice and wide, needs a bit more thickness but width is good.

- i have only turned 19 so i have plenty of room and time to grow into my class (juniors - cut off 21 so i have about 2 years in that class)

- large frame so when i do eventually fill out my frame (about 20 ****in years from now lol) i will dwarf smaller competitors and stand out on stage next to 5 foot 9 guys etc

Negatives are

- too much to mention LOOOOL

- back needs more thickness

- overall chest needs size and thickness

- arms are embarrassing (only 15.5 inch) triceps in particular need massive size gains !

- delt width is non existant so need to ****in hammer hammer hammer side laterals until the cows come home !

- long limbs, and only more aparent that they arnet filled with lots of muscle yet !

- overall legs need much more sweep size and shape etc !

- obveously posing needs worked on aswell as i have no idea how to tense my glutes and hams lol ? but i have plenty of time to learn.

i'm not really to pleased with the pics as i am my worst critic and i only see my negatives and cant help but think about them

but i need to remember and tell myself that i have been natty so far so havnt even started roids yet and i am only 19 so have plenty of time on my side.

but still cant help but highlight my weakness's 

here are the before pictures and i will upload pics every 4 weeks or so during the bulk.



























































































****ing determined now so much !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

side chest and front lat spread are the only pictures i can bare looking at as all the other ones i cant help but notice my weak points.

right well enough on feeling down onmyself and time to ****ing grow baby !

start bulk tommorow and gonna get ****in huge now !!!!!!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Back is deffo your best bodypart, Dave.

Nice, decent starting frame to add some lean muscle, and with a bit of anabolic assistance you should look very decent


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

chrisj22 said:


> Back is deffo your best bodypart, Dave.
> 
> Nice, decent starting frame to add some lean muscle, and with a bit of anabolic assistance you should look very decent


thanks very much chris , i need all the positive encouragement i can get cause i feel proper down on myself right now lol, like a little bitch girl fs :cursing:

angry determination now lol :tongue:

just have to keep reminding myself that i have been a natty all this time so cant expect to look like ronnie coleman lol ! especially at 19 lol !


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

HOW FUKIN LONG ARE YOUR LEGS DAVE ??????


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Wide back, good starting point - shoulders look like they'll be a strong point too. I would say overall size on the legs is what you're really going to need to focus on as you're quite tall....fill them out and keep them in proportion with your back width and you're laughing.

Do you have a show in mind? I'll be hitting the Birmingham Juniors again 

Sure the Glencairn boys have got you sorted but if you need any help on anything feel free to PM


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

If you train hard as fcuk, eat like you are planning to and get a bit of "supplementation" in...do this for a few month..i think the next set of pics will show a lot of improvement.

Lat width is awesome for 19..fuk i wish mine were that wide. Diet down though and there wont be much thickness. Your lats are naturally good and thus no need to worry about this aspect so much. Get tore into the heavy rows and things like that

Just stay focused on traiing heavy and hard and you will get there. nice n basic. fuk all fancy. just the bare basics and get tore in and im positive you will fill out very quickly

Nabba Scotland is in like 25 weeks and the UKBFF Scottish Central is about 28 weeks. Dunno you could make it into those looking how you would want to but there is the UKBFF North East in Dundee at the start of August. Very possible i recon


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

D92 said:


> HOW FUKIN LONG ARE YOUR LEGS DAVE ??????


lol i know mate, its ****ing murder for me to find jeans that fit my leg length fs lol !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Wide back, good starting point - shoulders look like they'll be a strong point too. I would say overall size on the legs is what you're really going to need to focus on as you're quite tall....fill them out and keep them in proportion with your back width and you're laughing.
> 
> Do you have a show in mind? I'll be hitting the Birmingham Juniors again
> 
> Sure the Glencairn boys have got you sorted but if you need any help on anything feel free to PM


hi mate nice to meet you 

thanks for your kind words  appreciate it

your doing juniors ? cool  hope to see you in the future then buddy :thumb:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> If you train hard as fcuk, eat like you are planning to and get a bit of "supplementation" in...do this for a few month..i think the next set of pics will show a lot of improvement.
> 
> Lat width is awesome for 19..fuk i wish mine were that wide. Diet down though and there wont be much thickness. Your lats are naturally good and thus no need to worry about this aspect so much. Get tore into the heavy rows and things like that
> 
> ...


yeh mate ****in determined as **** now so am ****in choaking for mondays workout !!!!!!!!!!!

CANY WAIT !


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well. Be interesting to see how it goes over the next month or so.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ok day 1 and heres all the stats 

*BEFORE STATS* -

weight - 197lbs

right arm - 15inch

left arm - 14.5inch

right forearm - 12.75inch

left forearm - 12.75inch

right quad - 23inch

left quad - 23inch

right calf - 16.5inch

left calf - 16.5inch

waist - 33inch

belly - 33inch

hip - 40inch

chest - 40.5inch

shoulder to shoulder - 24.5inch

i'm not really going to be worrying on numbers but i'm just using it as a method of monitoring progress.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Best of luck...  ...


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

day 1 of offseason and lovin everyminute  eatin big and dying for tommorow so i can go to the gym and get the first workout of the bulk underway  am gonna be training with so much determination and intensity its going to be scary !

i dont think anyone looks forward to going to the gym as much as me lol ! i actually cant wait ! its like a kid a chirstmas lol !

just about to digg into my 3rd meal of the day - 300g sweet potatos, 250g beef mince and wee bit of gravy  mmmmmmmmmmm love offseason


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking good Dave, you have a solid starting point and the right people around you :thumb:

Looking forward to watching you EXPLODE! :2guns:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

just wanted to update after eating that 3rd meal cause it was ****in GORGEOUS !!!

cooked up mince in a fryin pan - done !

chopped up the 300g sweet potatoes into wedges and oven baked them until crisp - done !

added we bit of gravy over the top of it and BOOM = DONE 

****in wolfed the whole thing down in like 2minutes lol  sooooo good !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Looking good Dave, you have a solid starting point and the right people around you :thumb:
> 
> Looking forward to watching you EXPLODE! :2guns:


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:  :bounce: :beer:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ok so yesterday was the first official day of my bulk, i started my "supplements" on saturday and just ate as much and as well as i could but from the second i woke up on sunday it was eye of the tiger nutrition and i measured out all my food to the tee and ate all of it, food was amazing. Offseason is the bomb 

mince and tatties meal was heaven ! i cant wait for it today lol

today is my first proper training day of the bulk and i'm just about to dig into my chicken and rice then off to the gym for my 1st delt and arm workout of the weak. My delts and arms are weak points so i will be hammering them today. Got my mate training with me so he will help me with spotting and forced reps to push myself to failure and BEYOND 

gonna train like a maniac today  hardcore hardcore heavy heavy heavy


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

todays workout -

seated dum press - 1 warm up with 10kg, then one feel set with 24kg for couple of reps then right into working sets, went for 30kg and they felt so light, banged out like 8-10 reps easily so went up to 34kg dumbells, cant even remember how many reps i got but the weight was extremely heavy for me so banged out like 6 reps on my own then training partner helped me force out 3-4 more.

was feeling so strong at this point and wanted to go heavyer but 36kg and 38kg were being used and only dum available was 40's and i'm not quite ready for that lol (but will be soon  ) so just did one more working set with the 34's and banged out as many as i could and then banged out as many forced reps as i could

then moved on to side laterals , did one feel / warm up set with 10kg dumbbells then went right into working sets, with 22kg dumbbells. Training partner helped me force out as many as i could (22's are very heavy for me so got 4-5 on my own then partner helped me force out 3-4 more) did one more working set after than and did the same 22's for as many as i could then did a drop set with the 14's then once i couldnt do anymore i did tiny partial's barely moving the weight but omg the burn was insane. intensity was insane.

was pushing myself to failure and beyond, really pushin myself to the max.

that was shoulders done, completey fryed !

next exercise was suppose to be weighted dips for triceps but i feckin forgot my dipping belt  so had to think on the spot and just decided to go for basic straight bar pressdowns - done 1 warm up set then just went straight into the working sets. 1st working set was 27.5kg on the stack and rep'd out 8-10 quite confidently by myself. Then did another set with 27.5kg stack and got my training partner to help me force out more reps. that was me plannin to be done for triceps but i felt really good and decided to do another working set, went up to 30kg and banged out 5-6 reps, then did 1 drop set.

that was that for triceps, short and intense. Triceps were pumped to the max after that

finally it was bi's. Basic olympic barbell curls. did one warm up with the empty bar then went into the first working set with 10kg on each side of the bar for a confident 8-10 reps then repeated that for the second working set, then for the 3rd and final set i added a 5kg on each side so was now 15kg on each side of the bar and banged out 5-6 reps (this weight was really heavy for me and was swinging a little bit but a little bit of momentum isnt bad) and got my training partner to help me force out enough reps.

then stretched off well and that was me. BOOM 

amazing workout.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

todays workout was a bit of a feel workout to see what kind of weight i can push so thursdays delt and arm workout will be better because i wont have to trial what weights i can push because i now know so i can go straight to the heavy weights on thursday


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Top work matey


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

cheers hobbio 

tommorow is a rest day so lookin forward to eating lots of food and taking it easy.

until wednesday when i murder my legs


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

well today is a rest day which to be honest is killing me cause i am dying to go and train and explode all around the gym !

yesterdays workout was amazing and i am dying to train again !

diet is good. will see how much weight i have gained on saturday and if i have gained to much i will decrease carbs a tiny bit but if i have not gained enough i will increase kcal 

meal1

2 scoops whey protein

100g organic jumbo porridge oats

2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil

meal 2

250g chicken

80g (uncooked weight) wholegrain brown rice

nandos Portuguese BBQ sauce

train

meal 3

2scoops whey protein

2scoops vitargo

meal 4

250g chicken

80g (uncooked weight) wholegrain brown rice

nandos Portuguese BBQ sauce

meal 5

250g beef mince

300g sweet potato

4 tea spoons of gravy granules (gravy)

meal 6

100g crunchy oat granola (w/ raisins, nuts, dryed coconut etc)

1 tin of tuna

1 tbsp of light mayo

thats roughly 4100-4200kcal / 335g pro / 415-420g carbs / 112g fat

BOOM


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ok legs today,

gonna have my chicken n rice meal in an hour or so then hit the gym an hour later and murder my legs 

watched roelly winklaar train his legs and squat 340kg for 10 reps and its just blown my brain with inspiration and drive !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

todays workout was legs -

warmed up my legs with dynamic stretches then onto barbell squats

did one warm up set with the empty bar

then another warm up set with 20kg on each side

then into a feel set of x2 20kg plates on each side plus a 5kg on each side (so 110kg)

then into my first proper working set of 120kg for 6 reps

then one more working set again of 120kg for 5-6 reps then a drop set with 80kg then dropped the weight again and to 60kg and that was squats hammered into the ground 

then onto leg extentions

one warm up

then straight into working set with 50kg for 8-10 reps

then another working set with 60kg (full stack) for 6reps then one drop set with 30kg then one final drop set / squeeze set with 20kg stack jsut squeezing my quads really hard and flushing so much blood into them.

was struggling to walk at this point lol

then onto hamstrings

stiff leg deadlifts

warm up with 60kg (barbell with 20kg plate on each side)

set 1 with 120kg for 8 reps

set 2 with 140kg for 5-6 reps then 2 drop sets

Lying leg curls

warm up with 25kg stack

set 1 with 40 stack

set 2 with 50 stack + 1 drop set

set 3 with 45 stack + 2 drop sets

calf raises (with smith machine)

warm up with 60kg

set 1 with 120kg

set 2 with 140kg + 2 drop sets

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONE


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Pics are looking good Razzle McDazzle! :thumb:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I know the scales are kinda' important mate, but don't panic if you haven't gained weight week by week, especially the first week. A couple of pound a week isn't going to be ALL muscle is it.

It'll be water/glycogen initially tbh.

Don't chase the scales too soon. Just eat plenty, go by the mirror and if the chub's coming on too quick, as you say, knock the carbs down a tad.

Rab obviously knows what he's doing, I'm just giving my thoughts dude.

Are you doing any CV during your off season for your heart?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeh chris your right mate  will do.

Lol cheers RK. I couldnt disagree more but i here what ur sayin. Thanks


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Not doing any cardio as i am dripping with sweat during the weight workouts so dont need additional cv but i might throw in some cv sessions if i get to fat etc.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Any bigger yet Dave?


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

qkiix0aveRk[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Any bigger yet Dave?


i seriously DO think so but i doubt it lol

when i look in the mirror i feel denser and thicker and just feel bigger 

its highly unlikely cause i've only been bulking and using "vitamins" for 5-6days but i really do feel bigger and stronger lol !

takes time to grow muscle, even when taking "vitamins" so just need to be patient :thumbup1:

training delts and arms again (2nd time this week) which i am feckin lookin forward to soooooooooo much  gonna hammer hammer hammer them 

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

D92 said:



> qkiix0aveRk[/MEDIA]]


that is ****ing weird as **** !

i have no idea what the hell that is !

thats proper scared me now :confused1:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> that is ****ing weird as **** !
> 
> i have no idea what the hell that is !
> 
> thats proper scared me now :confused1:


You've never seen league of gentlemen?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> You've never seen league of gentlemen?


no !

and if that is what league of gentlemen is then i definately dont want to see it and am glad i've never seen it before !


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

you will be fuller withthe good grub and things wil be picking up slowly from here id imagine.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> no !
> 
> and if that is what league of gentlemen is then i definately dont want to see it and am glad i've never seen it before !


How old are you? Fair play for losing all that weight BTW you are clearly a committed lad.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

19 and not 20 until away next june so plenty of time in the juniors and in the sport

and yes committed is an under statement.

eye of the tiger, driven to feck and determined out my nut !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> you will be fuller withthe good grub and things wil be picking up slowly from here id imagine.


yeh defo feel fuller and stronger.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL LOL LOL

just found this video on youtube of a female bodybuilder and she is so enthusianstic and wants to be massive and "ridiculously huge" etc and i just thought of myself lol !

i want to marry her lol , anyone know her number ? my dream woman looooooooooool






so funny, just like me, enthusiastic and wants to be maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassive lol


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

waw she's hot


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

update -

yesterday was second delt and arm workout of the week, was as follows:

Standing dum laterals (alternate-one arm at a time)

set 1 warm up with/8kg dum

set 2 feel set w/20kg dum

set 3 working set w/22kg dum + drop set w/8kg dum

set 4 working set w/22kg dum + drop set w/8kg dum

Seated dum press

set 1 warm up w/14kg dum

set 2 working set w/30kg dum

set 3 working set w/30kg dum + drop set 14kg

Close grip bench press

set 1 warm up w/olympic bar

set 2 feel set w/60kg (20kg on each side)

set 3 working set w/80kg + drop set w/60kg

set 4 working set w/80kg + drop set w/60kg + drop set w/40kg

standing alternate curls

set 1 warm up w/6kg dum

set 2 feel set w/18kg dum

set 3 working set w/20kg dum + drop set w/10kg dum

set 4 working set w/22kg dum + rest pause for 5 seconds then again with 22kg dum + drop set w/10kg dum.

was working out on my own so didnt have partner to help with forced reps so had to do loads of drop sets instead to keep up the intensity. Could have lifter heavyer especially on the seated shoulder press's but had to kick the dum up myself as i didnt have a partner so strength was limited. Compensated this problem with plenty of drop sets.

****in fantastic workout and my arms and delts feel nicely raped today lol


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Good looking wee workout. Basic, hit it hard then home for a good plate of mince n tatties.

Cant go far wrong with that mate


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

update-

today is saturday and its my last training day of the week. Chest n back, lookin forward to it 

weighed myself and i am 203.4lbs :S thats a 6lb gain in 1 week which most people would say is too much, however, i feel that it is just glycogen gain and muscle memory type gain having just depleted my body so much for 13 full weeks. i recon its just me gaining back water and glycogen cause i dont look fat and i look a lot fuller so i am not worried to much about the 6lb gain in 1week.

however if by next week i am still gaining 5+ lbs then i will start assessing things (maybe drop carbs or add in some cardio) but for now i will keep things the same.

took my waist and belly measurements just to make sure i havent gained any fat (obveously hard to tell just going by waist measurements but its the best i could think of fs lol)

waist is - 33.5

and belly is 32.5

i will keep a close eye on my waist and belly measurements to make sure they dont go out of hand (ie inches gained on them week by week)

off to train insane in the membrane now  BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Waist n belly measurements are pointless as they will reflect gut content for a start.

Just play it week by week on how much your gaining. Migt find you get a bit of water which isnt an issue unless its super bloat


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

update -

****ey weekend so nothing much to talk about lol

today is WEEK 2 BABY  delts n arms in a couple of hours with my sexy pr**k workout partner, so i SHALL be pushing some heavy ass weights today with the aid of my mate.

CANY WAIT

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

todays workout = monday - delts n arms

*Seated Dum Press*

set 1 warm up w/10kg dum

set 2 warm up w/10kg dum

set 3 confidence set w/26kg dum

*set 4 working set w/36kg dum

*set 5 working set w/36kg dum + drop set w/14kg dum

*Standing Dum Laterals (alternate-one arm at a time)*

set 1 warm up with/6kg dum

*set 2 working set w/22kg dum

*set 3 working set w/24kg dum + drop set w/8kg dum

*Straight Bar Cable Pressdowns*

set 1 warm up w/10kg stack

set 2 warm up w/10kg stack

*set 3 working set w/32.5kg stack

*set 4 working set w/35kg stack + drop set w/15kg stack

*tricep stretch 30 seconds each tricep with 6kg dumbell

*Standing Barbell Curls*

set 1 warm up w/olympic bar

*set 2 working set w/40kg (10kg plate on each side)

*set 3 working set w/45kg + dropset/superset with 5kg dum(dum curls)

had my training partner today who helped me after i reached failure on my working sets force out a couple of extra reps.

reps where to complete and utter failure , lifting as heavy as humanly possible with decent form for 5-8 reps. anywhere in that rep range. dont really count reps just go to failure and as heavy as i can and aim for 5-8 reps.

i never really go more than 10 reps and i never go under 5 reps.

5 minimum

8 maximum

workout was sensational :thumb: :thumb :   :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

whats with the really low volume DAVEEEE ????

ps ive made a thread with the new jay cutler dvd on if your interested.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i'm training delts n arms twice per week now.

workouts are short and intense. Get in the gym, hit it ridiculously hard, break down the muscle but not totally destroy it then get out of the gym and eat and GROW 

low volume is a strategy i have employed now (advised by the boss man) to bring up my weaker body parts (delts n arms)

like dorian yates philosophy. 1 all out working set. (though i usually feel i need 2 all out working sets)

the volume is low but trust me and let me re-asure you the intensity is HIGH, i am pushing myself to the limit and then BEYOND on my working sets. its not just a hard working set when you pull a few faces, its all out balls to the wall working sets and i am screaming and grunting like crazy cause of how intense and heavy i am lifting

so low volume - high intensity is just my new training style i am following.

and after doing this for only a week i feel it is better than the higher volume approach because the way i do it i am spending less time in the gym (which is good because you dont build muscle in the gym, its when your resting and eating is when you grow, in the gym you break your muscles down) and i am getting sorer DOMS than ever due to the low volume and increased intensity. my shoulders and arms feel crazy fatigued and i only did one exercise for biceps and triceps.

just goes to show you that you dont need to do a million different exercises and sets to break your muscles down and to build muscle !

defo going to stick with the lower volume and higher intensity method in the future (i'm jumping on the dorian train lol)


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

also i've tryed the high volume approach and it didnt work for me

a typical shoulder workout in the past for me was -

standing military press's 4 working sets

seated dum laterals 4 working sets

bent over dum laterals 3 working sets

wide grip upright rows 3 working sets

alternate front dum raises 3 working sets

and i never really got much growth from that, clearly over training and doing too much

now i am only doing

seated dum press's 2 all out working sets

standing dum laterals 2 all out working sets

and i get sorer doms from the low volume workout and my shoulders feel amazingly fatigued the morning after the low volume workouts so lower volume but high high higher intensity on the working sets ( ie forced reps, drop sets and rest pause on the working sets etc)

on the high volume workouts my shoulders felt decently fatigued but nothing major and i didnt get much growth from that (my shoulders clearly dont respond to high volume work so now i am doing low volume work and they feel amazing after workouts and the morning after feel amazingly fryed)

why do more than whats needed ? if i can go into the gym and only do 1 exercise for triceps and wake up the next morning with triceps that feel really sore and fatigued then lucky me !


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah sound dave....just watched a few dorian vids and think im gonna try it and see how i respond to it.

Now take your ritalin and fuk off to bed.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

On a note i think its important to rememebr never to be dogmatic about the sets and reps ect. It seems to me that soem bodyparts respond better to higher volume, some lower voulme and probably the same can be said about frequency.

Be good to see how this works for you daz with the small intense shoudler workouts every 3-4 days. Maybe not soemthing to continue with for a long period but i recon for now it could be the boy for gettign you results. hit it hard, rest, grow, repeat...whilst you are just off a diet and are in a very very anaboilc environment


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

training and eating has been going great.

i'm doing everything humanly possible to grow so now just need to let my body respond and grow. takes time and need to be patient 

tommorow is leg day

think instead of just doing squats and NOT leg press's i will alternate them week by week. So one week do squats then leg extensions then the next week do leg press's then leg extensions.

i really want to be doing leg press's as they are amazing for lifting heavy and you can really focus on outer sweep (an area which i need to bring up) by using a narrow stance. I think i will benefit from doing both squats and leg press's. I'm training with less volume now so doing them both in the one workout wont really fit in so i will alternate squats with leg press's week by week, that way i can totally focus and concentrate on each exercise on its own and prioritise it week by week. so tommorow i am going to do leg press's narrow stance and go as heavy as FEEEEEEEECK !

****ing force my muscles to grow with crazy intensity. Rab-ster has inspired me hugely by making me jump on the leg press machine and him repping out with un-god-ly amount of weight the maniac so i defo want to leg press out my nut 

legs legs legs 

grow grow grow 

mass mass mass 

fun fun fun


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think with training legs once a week it wouldnt be OTT to do some heavy squats followed by a few sets of higher-ish rep leg pressing?

Dont even thing in the slightest about bringin up this or that bit with your legs with re to your choice of exercise. Your legs just need tobe trained anrd to grow a lot! your sweep will develop on its own if you are training hard. just get the size on them


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> I think with training legs once a week it wouldnt be OTT to do some heavy squats followed by a few sets of higher-ish rep leg pressing?
> 
> Dont even thing in the slightest about bringin up this or that bit with your legs with re to your choice of exercise. Your legs just need tobe trained anrd to grow a lot! your sweep will develop on its own if you are training hard. just get the size on them


ok 

will just stick with heavy heavy heavy squats till i drop then one set of leg press's and rep it out.

will see how it goes tommorow :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

just thought i'd mention i found some old supps in my cuboard that i bought years ago but never used them (obveously they are still safe to take-use by date)

some digestive enzymes to aid my digestive system with the amount of food i'm eating

some glucosamine for my joints and cartilage health

some super omega 3 fish oils

taking 1digestive enzyme tablet with my chicken and rice meals (2) and my mince and sweet tatties meal (1) - so 3 of them per day

taking the glucosamine twice per day (morning and afternoon)

and the omega 3 morning and afternoon

aswell as some vitamin c (1000mg tabs) once or twice per day

thats about it as far as supplements are concerned. just basic stuff cause i am lifting really heavy some fish oils and glucosamine are important. and because of the amount of food i am taking in the digestive enzymes will definately help take some load off of my digestive system.

anyway off to train legs in a couple of hours and cant wait !

my bastard gym replaced loads of the machines with ****ey fancy nancy high tech crap ****e ! so the leg extension and lying leg curl have been taken away and replaced with fancy ****e ones but still does the job.

havnt used them yet so will be interesting to see if they are any good ! probably not fs


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

VERDICT - seated leg curl machine = GOOD 

better than the lying leg curl machine (but still would have been good to have both fs, instead of replacing one for the other  )

leg workout was amazing, changed my stance up on squats. cause in the past i tended to use more of a wide powerlifting type stance which is good for using more weight but i need muscle growth not weight increase so switched to a more shoulder width closer than usual stance.

felt much better aswell on my quads and i was expecting because of the stance change that my weight would be affected but i was pushing heavyer weights than normal so ALL GOOD IN THE HOOD 

heres what the workout was =

*Squats-*

set 1 20kg (olympic bar) warm up

set 2 40kg warm up

set 3 110kg confidence set

*set 4 120kg working set 6-8 confident reps + 100kg drop set 6reps

*set 5 130kg working set 3reps (heavy as **** lol) + 100kg drop set

*Leg Extensions (slow and controlled, squeezing really hard on each rep)-*

set 1 40kg stack warm up

set 2 60kg stack confidence set

*set 3 75kg stack working set 8reps + 40kg stack drop set

*set 4 80kg stack working set 6reps + 40kg stack drop set

*Stiff Leg Deadlifts -*

set 1 20kg (olympic bar) warm up

set 2 60kg warm up

*set 3 120kg working set

*set 4 140kg working set 6reps + 100kg dropset

*Seated Leg Curls-*

set 1 35kg stack warm up

set 2 60kg stack confidence set

*set 3 70kg stack working set + 40kg stack dropset

*set 4 80kg stack working set + 40kg stack dropset

*Leg Press Calf Raises-*

set 1 empty sled warm up

set 2 4 plates (2 each side) warm up

*set 3 8 plates (4 each side) working set

*set 4 10 plates (5 each side) working set + 6 plates (3 each side) drop set

*10-15 minutes stretching and cooldown

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

heres what i use to squat like just cause the wider i went the better and more comfortable i felt (probably cause the length of my legs) (note- i wasnt quite as wide as the guy in this video but my stance was wider than shoulder width) = 




and heres what i am squatting like now (shoulder width) =


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

took a quick snap of my legs after training cause they felt amazing after that workout = http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.hulsestrength.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/tom-platz.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.hulsestrength.com/muscle-building-program-huge-legs/.html&usg=__zLYwkfYt6NvWrckvBlgNmcdFUW4=&h=480&w=270&sz=66&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=UOIpUKDYXOqEgM:&tbnh=146&tbnw=81&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dtom%2Bplatz%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1B3GGGL_enGB345GB345%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D570%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=203&vpy=38&dur=261&hovh=146&hovw=82&tx=106&ty=159&ei=GZjRTJScLNW7jAfMwtSODA&oei=_5fRTKLiE8eDswaruMiPCw&esq=3&page=1&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0

............. :whistling:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

update -

yesterdays second delts n arms workout of the week was amazing.

Laterals - 6kg warm up, 22kg working set, 22kg working set + 6kg drop set + partial reps

Press - 6kg warm up, 34kg working set (only got 6-8 reps because had to kick the dumbells up myself cause didnt have a training partner) + 20kg drop set, 34kg working set (3-5ish reps) + 20kg drop set (5-6reps)

that was shoulders fryed

Weighted Parralel Bar Dips- x2 bodyweight warm up sets, 20kg plate confidence set, 20kg+10kg plates working set + boyweight drop set, 20kg+10kg plates working set + bodyweight drop set.

standing alternate dum curls- 6kg warm up, 22kg working set, 24kg working set + 5 second rest then again with 24kg dums + 6kg drop set.

DOOOOOONE !


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Just make sure your lifting with decent form and getting more weight or reps every time do or die. gotta be gettign PB's every session now.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Just make sure your lifting with decent form and getting more weight or reps every time do or die. gotta be gettign PB's every session now.


dont you worry about it rab that is my mind set right now (gottta keep gettin PB's every session) , my form is always perfect bar maybe the last couple of reps but other than that its textbook.

lookin forward to saturday's chest n back workout cause i will have one of my mates with me to spot me and help me get heavyer weights. a couple of weeks ago i got the 40's on incline dum press, gonna try for 42's, even just for a couple of reps, maybe even 44's 

boom boom boom  cant wait !


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

quick question for you dave....

how you getting on with training shoulders twice per week? any soreness in the joints?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i'm only 19 so soreness in joints and problems with joints is somthing that doesnt exist right now, i'm a young buck so i dont even know what sore joints would feel like !

my shoulders feel amazing and really are filling out now which is amazing so training them twice per week does definately seem to be paying off, in terms of recovery by the time each shoulder workout comes along i am fully recovered again so they seem to be recovering well aswell so overall its going really well.

sorry couldnt really answer your question about the sore joints but as i mentioned above i am only 19 and i wouldnt even know what sore joints feel like ? i wouldnt expect to either. not til i'm in my 30's or so ?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

todays workout was sensational, just like rab said "PB's on everyset"

every single exercise i did i got a pb !

*Incline Dum Press-*

set 1 10kg dum warm up

set 2 10kg dum warm up

*set 3 40kg dum (8ish reps) working set

*set 4 44kg dum 5reps working set + 20kg dum 5 reps drop set

FORTY FOUR KILO GRAM DUMBBELLS FOR FIVE REPS OOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGG STRENGTH IS SHOOTING UP !!!!

*Flat Bench Press -*

set 1 olympic bar warm up

set 2 olympic bar warm up

set 3 70kg 8ish reps working set

set 4 80kg 6reps working set + 60kg 8reps drop set

*Cable Crossovers -*

set 1 7.5kg stack warm up

*set 2 17.5kg stack working set + 10kg stack drop set

set 3 10kg squeeze slow and controlled set

that was my chest completely fryed to pieces ! PB's for everything 

then back

*Bent Over Barbell Rows -*

set 1 olympic bar warm up

set 2 olympic bar warm up

*set 3 70kg confidence set/working set

*set 4 100kg 5-6reps working set + 60kg drop set + 5sec rest then again with 60kg

*Seated Cable Rows -*

set 1 30kg stack warm up

*set 2 70kg stack confidence set/working set

*set 3 85kg stack 6-8 reps working set + 40kg drop set

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM 

100kg barbell rows and 44kg incline press's are feets i have never achieved in my life before and i was doing them for reps !!!

LIFE IS GOOD


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i'm only 19 so soreness in joints and problems with joints is somthing that doesnt exist right now, i'm a young buck so i dont even know what sore joints would feel like !
> 
> *my shoulders feel amazing and really are filling out now which is amazing so training them twice per week does definately seem to be paying off, in terms of recovery by the time each shoulder workout comes along i am fully recovered again so they seem to be recovering well aswell so overall its going really well.*
> 
> sorry couldnt really answer your question about the sore joints but as i mentioned above i am only 19 and i wouldnt even know what sore joints feel like ? i wouldnt expect to either. not til i'm in my 30's or so ?


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i am well and truely turning into a monster now  press'ed 40kg dumbells for shoulder press's for FIVE REPS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

strength is shooting up crazily and i'm loving every minute of it 

mondays workout was as follows -

*Seated Dum Press -*

set 1 5kg dum warm up

set 2 5kg dum warm up

set 3 34kg dum working set 8-10reps

set 4 40kg dum working set 5reps + 20kg dum drop set 5-6reps.

*Standing Alternate Laterals -*

set 1 6kg dum warm up

set 2 22kg dum working set

set 3 22kg dum working set + 8kg dum drop set

*Straight Bar Triceps Extensions -*

set 1 10kg stack warm up

set 2 10kg stack warm up

set 3 32.5kg stack confidence/working set

set 4 37.5kg stack working set 6-8reps + 20kg stack drop set

set 5 40kg stack working set 5-6reps + 20kg stack drop set

*Barbell Curls -*

set 1 olympic bar warm up

set 2 olympic bar warm up

set 3 50kg working set 6ish reps + 40kg drop set

set 4 50kg working set 5ish reps + 40kg drop set + olympic bar drop set.

cant believe i pressed 40kg dumbells for 5 reps ! seriously i never even expected to get 2 reps out of it but i just wanted to push myself and test myself so i thought why not just see how many reps i can force out and i ended up getting 5 reps fs !!!!!!!

CANY BELIEVE IT  :bounce: :bounce: :lol:

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM :bounce: :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

my shoulder have always been a weak point for me - asthetically they look weak ie arnt big and well developed and physically i could never shoulder press a lot of weight or lateral raise a lot of weight !

now they are seriously changing and i recon by the end of this 12ish week bulk they will be a strong point fs !!

moving on up baby


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Boom Indeed

Good Pressing Dave. Keep battering away at it like your suppsoed to day in day out


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Boom Indeed
> 
> Good Pressing Dave. Keep battering away at it like your suppsoed to day in day out


INDEED MY GOOD MAN I SHALL  :thumb: :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

today's leg workout, yet again another sensational workout filled with PB's.

PB's every workout is becoming a norm now fs which is insane !

i'm literaly not giving my muscles and body an option NOT to get PB's !

note: couple of weeks ago i changed my stance on squats and now i squat with a much closer stance as i feel i needed to bring my stance in closer cause i got into the habbit of squatting with a very wide stance like a powerlifter but i feel i need to be squatting with a shoulder width stance or closer to really focus on my quads and muscle growth. So its taken me a week or so to adapt to this new technique adaptation and now i feel confident squatting with a closer stance.

workout was -

*Squats -*

set 1 olympic bar warm up

set 2 30kg warm up

set 3 100kg confidence set for a couple of reps

*set 4 140kg working set 5 solid reps

*set 5 140kg working set 5 solid reps + 100kg drop set + 60kg drop set.

*Leg Extensions -*

set 1 30kg stack warm up

set 2 30kg stack warm up

set 3 80kg feel set

*set 4 100kg (full stack) working set 6-8reps + 40kg stack drop set

*set 5 100kg (full stack) working set 6-8reps + 40kg stack drop set

*Stiff Leg Dumbbell Deadlifts -* (thought i'd try dumbells for a bit of a change but gym needs heavyer dumbbells cause i got the 50kg dumbells for 6-8reps quite comfortably)

set 1 10kg dum warm up

set 2 10kg dum warm up

set 3 34kg dum confidence set

*set 4 44kg dum working set 8-10 reps

*set 5 50kg dum working set 6-8reps + 16kg dum drop set

*Seated Leg Curls -*

set 1 30kg stack warm up

set 2 70kg stack feel set

set 3 80kg stack working set

set 4 85kg stack working set + 40kg stack drop set

*Leg Press Calf Raise -* really focusing on the negative, slow negatives

set 1 0plates warm up

set 2 0plates warm up

set 3 4plates feel set

set 4 8plates working set

set 5 10plates working set

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

strength is shooting shooting shooting up fs !

look at that leg workout above then at last weeks one

last weeks leg workout on squats i only got 130kg for only 3 reps and it was a serious struggle to get 3 reps.

then 7days later (today) i got 140kg (10kg increase) for FIVE reps !!!!!!!

strength is going BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM  :thumb:

:bounce:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

todays workout - delts n arms

thought i'd try seated laterals just for a wee change.

*Seated Side Laterals -*

set 1 8kg dum warm up

set 2 8kg dum warm up

*set 3 20kg dum working set 8ish reps + 8kg dum drop set

*set 4 20kg dum working set 6-8reps + 10kg dum drop set

standing dum laterals with 10kg dum just to finish off the laterals for 1 set

*Seated Dum Press -*

set 1 6kg dum warm up

*set 2 36kg dum working set

*set 3 40kg dum 5-6reps working set + 20kg dum drop set

set 4 standing dum press's with 20kg dum just to finish off, for 5-6reps.

*Weighted Parralel Bar Dips -*

set 1 bodyweight warm up

set 2 bodyweight warm up

*set 3 20kg plate confidence/working set 8ish reps

*set 4 20kg+10kg+5kg plates working set 5ish reps + 20kg plate drop set + bodyweight drop set

overhead dum streches 2 sets each side

*Standing Alternate Dum Curls -*

set 1 6kg dum warm up

set 2 6kg dum warm up

set 3 20kg dum working set

set 4 24kg dum working set + 5-10sec rest then again for 2-3reps with 24kg dum + 10kg dum drop set.

plenty of stretching throughout and after workout. Really really really good workout 40kg dum press's for shoulders is becoming a norm for me. in the next month or so i will be pressing the 42's or 44's FOR SURE !!!!!!!!!!

BOOOOOM


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

That infact another PB on shd press as you had already pre exhausted on side laterals

Next session you might well press the 42k from fresh!

Ive always found strength comes then the best aprt of the size gains in the weeks to follow

All looking good and well on track.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> That infact another PB on shd press as you had already pre exhausted on side laterals
> 
> Next session you might well press the 42k from fresh!
> 
> ...


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*BIG MASSIVE UPDATER-O =*

not updated in a few days so heres saturdays workout -

*
Incline Dum Press -*

set 1 10kg dum warm up

set 2 10kg dum warm up

set 3 44kg dum working set 6ish reps

set 4 44kg dum working set 5reps + 20kg dum drop set

*Decline Bench Press -*

set 1 olympic bar warm up

set 2 60kg confidence set

set 3 80kg working set + 60kg drop set

set 4 90kg working set 3-5reps + 60kg drop set

*Low Incline Dum Flyes -*

set 1 5kg dum warm up

set 2 20kg dum feel set

set 3 24kg working set

could have went SOOOOOOOOOO much heavyer on the dumbell flyes. but was totally clueless on what kind of weight i would be able to handle cause i havnt done dum flyes yet on this bulk. definately going to start doing dumbell flyes over cable crossovers. Dum flyes are a million percent better for mass etc than cable crossovers. i dont know what i was thinking doing cable crossovers when i'm trying to add mass and thickness to my chest. cable crossovers are a finishing shaping movement.

the decline bench press's where really good. I've never really performed that exercise EVER in my life lol but thought i'd give it a go and it was really good. might alternate from flat bench to decline bench from week to week.

then moved on to back and deadlifted for the first time in this bulk.

*Deadlifts -*

set 1 60kg warm up

set 2 100kg warm up

set 3 *200kg* working set for 3reps.

set 4 180kg working set for 6reps.

200kg use to be my 1rm for deadlift so i wanted to see what i could get out of it and BOOOOOOOOOOOM'd out 3 reps BABY ! boom boom boom 

*Barbell Rows -*

set 1 olympic bar warm up

set 2 80kg confidence set/working set 8-10reps

set 3 100kg working set 6-8reps + 60kg drop set

set 4 110kg working set 5 reps + 100kg drop set + 60kg drop set

****ing WELL impressed with how amazing that back workout went ! my previous 1rm was shattered and got 3 reps with it so my 1rm will defo have increased.

also extremely impressed with how much my bent over rows has gone up in just the space of a week.

last week i row'd 100kg (2plates on each side) and it felt seriously seriously heavy and was struggling. That saturday workout there when i row'd 100kg it felt very comfortable and good so increased the weight to 110kg.

extremely stunning workout and couldnt have gone better 

today gonna try pressing 42kd dumbells from fresh and see how many reps i get 

lets go baby


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> Dum flyes are a million percent better for mass etc than cable crossovers. i dont know what i was thinking doing cable crossovers when i'm trying to add mass and thickness to my chest. cable crossovers are a finishing shaping movement.


Ever write something and think hmmmm....maybe i shouldnt sound so certain and matter of fact?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

monday was an amazing workout. strength is still rising week by week 

*Seated Dum Press's -*

set 1 5kg dum warm up

set 2 5kg dum warm up

set 3 42kg dum 5reps

set 4 42kg dum 5reps (just got the fifth rep) + 20kg dum drop set

*Standing Alternate Dum Laterals -*

set 1 5kg dum warm up

set 2 24kg dum confidence/working set (was very light and easy)

set 3 28kg dum working set (was still quite comfortable so next week gonna tackle the 30's)

*Smith Machine Close Grip Bench Press - (smith bar weighs 7.5kg)*

set 1 27.5kg warm up

set 2 27.5kg warm up

set 3 67.5kg confidence set/working set 8-10reps

set 4 87.5kg working set 6-8reps

set 5 97.5kg working set 3reps + 2-3 strip sets (removing plates and continueing until i was down to 67.5kg)

smith machine felt amazing and i think i'm gonna stick with it because i could really push myself to my limit and didnt have to worry about not having a spotter etc.

*Barbell Curls -*

set 1 olympic bar warm up

set 2 olympic bar warm up

set 3 50kg working set 6-8reps

set 4 55kg working set 3-5reps + 40kg drop set

*seated side laterals* with 6kg dumbells, very light and just squeeze and polish off the workout for reps to failure (just one set) 20ish reps.

stretches

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> cable crossovers are a finishing shaping movement.


Oh God...

How's your form doing lateral raises using 28kg dumbbells?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

form is pretty good. Trust me i know what your thinking.

that i am one of those spazzy ****s that is using far too heavy weight and cant handle it and is swinging like crazy.

i hate guys like that.

with the laterals i am trying to lift as heavy as possible but still have to make sure my elbow joint is higher than my wrists etc and that i am mimicing pouring out a jug of milk etc.

remember i am performing them alternately

i use some swing and momentum to get the weight moving but once its at shoulder level i am very strict and fight the negative etc. and i have a spotter right behind me assisting if i need it and helping me force out more reps.

i'm just doing what rab taught me.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> form is pretty good. Trust me i know what your thinking.
> 
> that i am one of those spazzy ****s that is using far too heavy weight and cant handle it and is swinging like crazy.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, so you do swing to get the weight up there. Not that that's a problem, was just thinking that's a huge weight to be doing strict raises with. I prefer to alternative as well when doing raises.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

my forms kinda like this guy except i alternate arms -


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> Fair enough, so you do swing to get the weight up there. Not that that's a problem, was just thinking that's a huge weight to be doing strict raises with. I prefer to alternative as well when doing raises.


i wouldnt say what i am doing is "strict side laterals". I need seriously huge amounts of width on my delts so with the laterals i am doing them really really really heavy and sacraficing form a *TINY* bit for weight (but not completely).

instead of the apporoach to doing them extremely strict and with lighter weights.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> my forms kinda like this guy except i alternate arms -


Gotcha :thumb: So does he.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i wouldnt say what i am doing is "strict side laterals"


That was my point. If you're doing them like the guy on the vid then looks like you're sacrificing quite a bit of form for a lot of weight. Again, I'm not saying that is a problem at all.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> Gotcha :thumb: So does he.


no i mean i do one rep with my right arm then one rep with my left arm.

the guy in the video does all 8-10 reps with one arm then changes arms and does the other 8-10 with the last arm.

I DO them one rep with left then one rep with right and alternate like that lol :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> That was my point. If you're doing them like the guy on the vid then looks like you're sacrificing quite a bit of form for a lot of weight. Again, I'm not saying that is a problem at all.


yeh mate lol 

thats exactly it.

sacraficing some form for more weights cause i want to cause more stress on my delts by using extremely heavy weights that i have never handled before.

as apose to the strict form method (although i do include that at the end of the workout just to polish off the workout-just for 1 set of 20ish reps)

:beer:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> no i mean i do one rep with my right arm then one rep with my left arm.
> 
> the guy in the video does all 8-10 reps with one arm then changes arms and does the other 8-10 with the last arm.
> 
> I DO them one rep with left then one rep with right and alternate like that lol :thumbup1:


Gotcha :thumbup1:



Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> yeh mate lol
> 
> thats exactly it.
> 
> ...


Gotcha again :thumbup1: I'm still trying to find what works for my delts.

Any update pics coming soon?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i will take some more pics when i go down to see rab in a couple of weeks.

same room, same camera, but hopefully bigger and fuller 

anyway an update on how i'm looking is that i seriously seriously SERIOUSLY feel that my delts are growing amazingly and that is apparent in how insanley my strength has increased on the shoulder press's and even the laterals.

last week i was struggling with 24kg dumbells for laterals and this week i got 28kg dumbells and it was quite comfortable so i'm definately going for the 30kg dumbells next week !

my shoulders seem so much fuller and wider so hopefully when rab takes a look at me he can confirm that its not just in my head and me imagining things and that my shoulders have defo grown (cause they definately look in my head that they have grown)

i still cant get over how crazy my strength has gotten in only 3-4weeks !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

great leg workout today -

i always start my leg workouts with dynamic stretches for my legs to warm me up, also warm up my hips doing footballer style warm ups. (hip rotations, leg swings etc)

*Squats -*

set 1 30kg warm up

set 2 30kg warm up

set 3 60kg warm up

set 4 140kg working set 6reps

set 5 150kg working set, JUST got out 5reps + 2 strip sets (kept removing plates and banging out more reps until i got down to 60kg)

*Cybex Leg Push Press Weird Thingy Mee Bob - (its basically a leg press but a tiny bit different, first time i ever used this machine in my life so thats why i did so many sets)*

set 1 2 plates (plates obveously 20kg each) warm up

set 2 4 plates warm up

set 3 8 plates confidence/feel set

set 4 12 plates working set 10-12reps

set 5 14 plates working set 8-10reps + 2 strip sets (taking two plates off each side)

*Stiff Leg Deadlifts -*

set 1 olympic bar warm up

set 2 60kg warm up

set 3 100kg confidence set

set 4 140kg working set 6reps

set 5 160kg working set 4reps + 100kg drop set

*Seated Leg Curls -*

set 1 25kg stack warm up

set 2 40kg stack warm up

set 3 70kg stack confidence set

set 4 85kg stack working set + 40kg stack drop set

set 5 90kg stack working set + 50kg stack drop set

*Smith Machine Standing Calf Raises - (smith bar weighs 7.5kg)*

set 1 7.5kg (smith bar) warm up

set 2 47.5kg warm up

set 3 87.5kg confidence set

set 4 127.5kg working set 10+ reps

set 5 157.5kg working set 6-8reps + strip sets

*Leg Extensions - (just light sets, squeezing hard and going slow to finish off my legs)*

set 1 40kg stack feel/squeeze set 20+reps

set 2 40kg stack feel/squeeze set 20+reps

10-15min cooldown = nice and relaxing stretches hamstring, quads and calf stretches holding each stretch for 15seconds + and doing a couple of sets per stretch

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM 

what a workout !


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

hi dave

just a thought but have you tried doing wide grip upright rows prior to lat raises?

i found that this makes my medial delts serisously burn when doing the lat raises


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Getting musch strong dazza fair play mate keep it up  you getting much fatter mind, cause your taking in a shed loads of cals


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

54und3r5 said:


> Getting musch strong dazza fair play mate keep it up  you getting much fatter mind, cause your taking in a shed loads of cals


strength is for sure getting crazy but fat isnt increased noticeably.

wouldnt exactly say what i'm taking in is "shed loads". only 4000-4200kcal per day. Thats not too crazy for a bulk. I've previously taken in 6000kcal a day during previous "bulks" but just gained a lot of fat !

anyway will be taking progress pics in a couple of weeks so you can all see how the hard work has been paying off !

people are starting to comment on my size now which is great 

in work people are saying "you look much bigger" etc etc and a guy in the gym said to me "your natural then, aye :laugh: ?" in a sarcastic tone meaning he thought i was on gear and have been on gear for ages.

in my head and in my eyes when i look in the mirror i am SOOOOOOOOOO much fuller and am really starting to fill out nicely. But strength always comes first and then the size comes so nice thing is that i am just scratching the surface on size gains so by week 8 i should really notice things better. I'm only mid 4th week so early days still, plenty more weeks to grow


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> hi dave
> 
> just a thought but have you tried doing wide grip upright rows prior to lat raises?
> 
> i found that this makes my medial delts serisously burn when doing the lat raises


i like wide grip upright rows, i've done them in the past and like them.

no reason to add things or change things but cause what i am doing seems to be doing the job pretty well cause my delts feel fryed to pieces after the workouts and when i look in the mirror they seem like they are filling out well so no reasons to add things in and change things 

:thumbup1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

this video almost makes me cry =






truely the most stunning, inspirational, motivating video i can ever watch !

i'm gonna start watching it every morning and before every workout and before bed and before every meal......and after every meal !

lol unbelievable inspiration !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

had arguably the best delt n arms workout ever last night !

this morning my delts and arms feel nice and raped 

here was the workout -

*Seated Side Laterals (NOT alternate) -*

set 1 5kg dum warm up

set 2 5kg dum warm up

set 3 20kg dum working set/ confidence set 8-10reps

set 4 22kg dum working set 6-8reps + 10kg dum dropset

set 5 22kg dum working set 6-8reps + 10kg dum dropset

*Seated Dum Press's -*

set 1 5kg dum warm up set

set 2 5kg dum warm up set

set 3 22kg dum confidence set 2-3reps

set 4 40kg dum working set 6reps

set 5 40kg dum working set 5reps + 20kg dum drop set 5-6reps

(40kg bells are very comfortable now and i can do them comfortably, next week defo going for the 44kg bells baby  )

*Weighted Parralel Bar Dips -*

set 1 bodyweight warm up

set 2 bodyweight warm up

set 3 20kg plate n 10kg plate working set 8ish reps + bodyweight drop set + rope pressdowns w/17.5kg stack superset

set 4 20kg plate n 20kg plate (so 40kg) working set 5ish reps + 20kg plate drop set + rope pressdowns 27.5kg stack superset

(decided to superset cause the rope pressdown was right beside the dip station and knowone was using it so i thought "feck it, why not" 

2sets of overhead tricep stretches holding a 8kg dum

*Standing Alternate Dum Curls -*

set 1 4kg dum warm up

set 2 4kg dum warm up

set 3 24kg dum working set

set 4 26kg dum working set + 10kg dum drop set + bent over concentration curls w/ 10kg dums superset

24's were comfortable so i went up to 26kg dums. I could lift heavyer on dum curls but i have to use perfect form when doing curls and squeeze really hard at the top to get the feel out of it cause if i just throw the dums up and dont even squeeze my arms at the top then the exercise is just useless so i do use quite strict form on the dum curls and dont swing alot so 26kg dums are very heavy when using strict form form me !

finished off with plenty of stretches and a nice cooldown and ................

BOOM TO THE BOOM BOOM BANG  !!!!!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> this video almost makes me cry =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it was gonna be that video before I even opened the link  Any idea what the music is on it? It's cheesy but a cool vid none the less. The slow mo of Phil Heath walking out on stage is good.

Training looks like it's going well mate be good to see progress pics.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> I knew it was gonna be that video before I even opened the link  Any idea what the music is on it? It's cheesy but a cool vid none the less. The slow mo of Phil Heath walking out on stage is good.
> 
> Training looks like it's going well mate be good to see progress pics.


yeh video is unbelievable 

be patient my good man, progress pics will be coming in a week or so 

i had a look in the mirror in the locker rooms last night after that glorious session and DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM i am looking good  my delts looking ****ing awsome, all pumped and full of blood and they seriously seriously are filling out amazingly now.

i am looking forward to the progress pics aswell :lol:

i will even go as far as saying that my delts are starting to look like my STRONGEST bodypart they are getting really good 

:beer: :bounce:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> yeh video is unbelievable
> 
> be patient my good man, progress pics will be coming in a week or so
> 
> ...


Good to see you're enthusiastic... to say the least :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

mind that was me looking at myself when i was all pumped and full 

everythings going amazing and i couldnt be happier 

ONWARDS AND UPWARDS BABY


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

little update on weight -

in the morning i'm sitting about 215-216lbs dry.

after my meals and in the afternoon i'm roughly 217-218lbs.

i just had a massive chinease takeaway there and stuffed my face until my stomach couldnt take any more and i'm 220lbs right now lol.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

todays workout = PB's GALORE !!!

before i started this bulk and before i did my 13week cut my 1rm was 200kg on deadlift.

last week i deadlifted 200kg (my previous 1rm) for 3reps and it was a massive milestone (thrashing my PB).

today was chest and back and after hitting a PB on ALL chest exercises i went to deadlifts and after warming up i threw 200kg on the bar again and i ANIMAL'D out FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE REPS  :O:O:O:O !!!!!!!!!!!!!

i was in utter disbalief after it and had to sit down and was nearly crying i was in so much shock. To deadlift your 1rm for five reps is insane truth that my strength is getting crazy.

the iceing on the cake was having enough energy to deadlift 200kg AGAIN for a SECOND set for again FIVE reps 

was on cloud nine after that workout ! was nothing like it in the world, so extatic and over the moon 

heres how the workout went down baby -

*Incline Dum Press -*

set 1 10kg dum warm up

set 2 10kg dum warm up

set 3 46kg dum working set 5 solid reps

set 4 46kg dum working set 4.5reps (failed on the last rep, only got half way up and muscles had had enough lol) + 20kg drop set

46kg dums were uncharted territory, last week got 44kg's for 5reps and today got the 46k bells for 5 = boom in the face 

*Decline Bench Press -*

set 1 olympic bar warm up

set 2 30kg warm up

set 3 80kg working set 6-8reps

set 4 100kg working set 3reps + 60kg drop set 6-8reps

*Low Incline Dum Flyes -*

set 1 10kg dums warm up

set 2 28kg dum working set 8-10reps

set 3 30kg dum working set 5-6reps

*Deadlifts -*

set 1 60kg warm up 12-15reps

set 2 60kg warm up

set 3 200kg working set 5reps

set 4 200kg working set 5reps

*Barbell Bent Over Rows -*

set 1 olympic bar warm up

set 2 olympic bar warm up

set 3 100kg working set 8reps

set 4 120kg working set 5-6reps + 100kg drop set + 60kg drop set

quite literally got a PB on EVERY SINGLE EXERCISE  !!!!!!!!!!!

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Seems like everything is going well Dave 

You come across as pretty downbeat in your posts though, try and look at things in a more positive light eh buddy :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought u were being serious lil chris for a minute loool :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Me serious!? That would be a first.

Keep it up son.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Will do dad


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Man, your the human version of a chocolate lab eh. Dunno if i like it or it's too much. Looks like your doing well though so keep it up.

You say confidently that cables do nothing for chest.

Have you tried the TT method. Huge difference.

http://www.youtube.com/user/beefcakewarrior#p/u/5/Bckm80OuN8Y


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

kawikid said:


> Man, your the human version of a chocolate lab eh. Dunno if i like it or it's too much. Looks like your doing well though so keep it up.
> 
> You say confidently that cables do nothing for chest.
> 
> ...


those look good. Might give them a try on saturday 

cheers for tip

btw i didnt say cables do NOTHING for chest. i Just ment i think dumbells are better for building mass but i wasnt being black and white about it and meaning if you do cable work your chest wont grow kinda thing. Just feel like dumbells are better.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Update -

had a bit of a reality check today and knock to my confidence 

So far every week i have increased the weight on seated dum press's (and basically every exercise i have been doing).

Last week i got up to the 42's and got 5 reps out of them and felt good.

This week (today) i try'd the 44's and it was just a little step too far cause my left hand couldnt really stabalize the dumbell. It was pure weird. My hand was shaking and it felt all un-stabalized and i couldnt do many reps (only got 1 rep and that was all i had  )

i think it might have been the angle my spotter put the dumbell into my hand. I kicked one bell up myself and had my spotter hand me the other one but as soon as he placed it into my hand. my hand started shaking and it felt extremely awkward in my hand but it was too heavy for me to adjust my hand grip. Basically it was a massive fail blog dot com 

was such a knock to my confidence and it kind of affected the rest of my workout cause for the rest of the workout i was gutted lol ! I felt like i had the strength to do them but my hand just couldnt hold it right :S

anyway i supose it was a reality check that i am not superhuman (ie be able to increase the weight every single workout for weeks on end and still be able to handle the increase lol, eventually i will fail, as i did lol  )

anyway this was the workout =

*Seated Dum Shoulder Press's -*

set 1 10kg dum warm up 12-15reps

set 2 10kg dum warm up 12-15reps

set 3 44kg dum fail blog set 1 rep

set 4 42kg dum working set 4-5reps (this set was ****e aswell as my confidence was shattered and i think i only got 4 ****ey reps, whereas if i went for the 42's from fresh i could have banged out 5 solid good reps)

set 5 42kg dum working set 5reps + 20kg dum drop set

set 6 20kg dum feel/finishing set for 10-12reps

*Standing Dum Alternate Laterals -*

set 1 24kg dum working set

set 2 30kg dum working set + 12kg dum dropset

*Seated Dum Laterals -* (just light weights and trying to get a good feel and pump)

set 1 12kg dum working set 10-12reps each arm

set 2 12kg dum working set 10-12reps each arm

was so disapointed and angry at having a ****e shoulder workout. After i failed the 44k bells the rest of the shoulder workout just felt crap cause my mental state was crap. Just felt like going home and crying into my pillow 

*Close Grip Bench Press -*

set 1 olympic bar warm up 15-20reps

set 2 30kg warm up 12-15reps

set 3 80kg working set 6-8reps

set 4 100kg working set 3reps + 60kg drop set 8-10reps

*Barbell Curls -*

set 1 olympic bar warm up

set 2 olympic bar warm up

set 3 50kg working set 6reps

set 4 50kg working set 4-5reps + 40kg drop set + 20kg (olympic bar) drop set

stretches and a few tears shed and then went home and cryed into my pillow for 3hours


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Daz. Remember your genius about how i was wrong....doing too many sets and how you were so smart doing a warm up then straight into the heavy working sets and thats ho you are supposed to do it?

stupid smart ass is finding out the crack noh he is at ball to the wall real training eh!

You would have got more reps with the 44k had you done more sets to prepare your cns for a weight thats close to all out.

10k x15

20k x8

35k-40k x4

44k x3 or 4

that wudda been the result were you not a fud

Try that next time.....


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Daz. Remember your genius about how i was wrong....doing too many sets and how you were so smart doing a warm up then straight into the heavy working sets and thats ho you are supposed to do it?
> 
> stupid smart ass is finding out the crack noh he is at ball to the wall real training eh!
> 
> ...


oh contrare mofrare cause i did a confidence set with 30k bells before i went for the 44k bells.

sorry forgot to add that in.

think 44's are just to big of a step for now 

i'll stick with 42's for a couple of weeks and try the 44's once my confidence is back up !


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Daz. You add every morsel of detail to your posts...including 2 sets of 10kg warm ups...but for some reason you neglected or forgot the 30k set untill i said " i told you so"?

:lol:

coincidence? I think not shmuk :lol: You just made that up and are teling porkies aint ya?


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

To be fair your strength has shot up lately, you can't expect such jumps in weight all the time - just be happy with a few more reps on the same weight.

Are you 'on' anything?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Daz. You add every morsel of detail to your posts...including 2 sets of 10kg warm ups...but for some reason you neglected or forgot the 30k set untill i said " i told you so"?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> coincidence? I think not shmuk :lol: You just made that up and are teling porkies aint ya?


nah it sounds ridiculously coincidental but your the only guy i wouldnt lie to because your my mentor/big brother/rape victim so theres no point in lying to you !

i did the grabbed the 30kg bells after i warmed up and kicked them up myself and did like 1-2reps and then put them away. It wasnt even a confidence set really lol, just one or two reps thats why i forgot about it.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Haimer said:


> To be fair your strength has shot up lately, you can't expect such jumps in weight all the time - just be happy with a few more reps on the same weight.


i know mate

i really cant believe the strength gains so far, its mind boggling

my deadlift always springs to mind whenever i think about my strength

before i started this bulk 1rm 200kg deadlift and now in week 5 its my FIVE rep max , probably 6 rep max by now lol!


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Well done man good journal and great improvements in strength. Only 1 thing do you not think you should slow down with the weight gain. From 9th Oct to 20th Nov or so you've gained 30 pounds, are you not worried about fat gain? Thats only 6 weeks or 5 lbs a week. You'll be lucky if ten pounds of it is muscle and its prob not even that much. Just something to think about, I'm not trying to be picky, I'm trying to help.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Ahh fair one.

When are new pics due up Daz?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

You've gained 30 pounds in 6 weeks blimey!!! Are you not worried about fat gain dazza. Im not questioning your methods, but 5lbs a week seems a little high, don't you agree?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i was 196-197lbs when i started the bulk. I'm mid 5th week and waking up around 216-217lbs. Thats only 20lbs so dont know where u got 30 from?

at the start i was a bit cautious cause my weight was increasing a tad more than planned but you have to remember i had previously done the 13 week cut that seriously depleted my body and was only on 130ish grams of carbs and now on 400. So a lot of the weight gain will be glycogen, water, muscle memory etc so not as drastic as seems

anyway i am always aware of my weight and weigh myself everyday and monitor it. Weight has slowed down now and gaining 2-3lbs per week (last week 215, this week 217- thats dry weight)

PICTURES will be up on saturday :lol: 

training with symbadster rabster on saturday so he will have a good look at how i am looking and if things arent lookin good then we can discuss changes etc (personally i think things are going amazing and i feel bigger, more fuller, delts DEFO wider and growing good) and take my progress photos and yall can see how i'm gettin on.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

He is 6ft 3 so plenty of space to fill.

I would say eat to gain the muscle now, fat gain is inevitable. Now don't go overboard, but aren't going to make gains on first cycle by skimping on the grub. Besides, winter time and Dave needs to keep warm in Scotland, eh son?!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> He is 6ft 3 so plenty of space to fill.
> 
> I would say eat to gain the muscle now, fat gain is inevitable. Now don't go overboard, but aren't going to make gains on first cycle by skimping on the grub. Besides, winter time and Dave needs to keep warm in Scotland, eh son?!


exactly 

this is my first proper cycle (vitamins  ) so certainly dont want to be not eating enough food !

Need to make sure i'm eating PLENTY of grub to grow and get all the effects

plus as the chris-myster 5000 said = Scotland gets cold during winter......REAL COLD!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

updater-o !

today was legs legs legs

started off bad cause the bastarding power rack was OUT OF USE :cursing: :cursing:

was ****ing raging cause i always squat in power racks cause i feel completely safe.

So had to brain storm on the spot and whole workout was different to what i had panned.

Was good cause i decided to do leg press's first and got to see how heavy i could go (so far this bulk i havnt leg press'd fresh and heavy so was exciting and challenging)

must have set a virgin active world record (probs not but felt like it lol) cause i ended up filling up the leg press with 20kg plates until i couldnt fit any more on and then added plates onto the top of the apparatus where you really shouldnt put plates cause i had to balance them ontop lol ! I swear to god i was seeing stars after leg pressing so much ****ing weight. Was so dissy and light headed, my legs felt completely raped after that.

heres what the workout was -

*Leg Extensions - warm up*

set 1 40kg stack slow and squeeze warm up set

set 2 40kg stack slow and squeeze warm up set

*Traditional Leg Press -* proper range of motion, not sissy boy 1/3 range of motion things!

set 1 2plates warm up

set 2 4plates warm up

set 3 10plates warm up/confidence set

set 4 14plates confidence set/working set

*set 5 16plates + x2 10kg plates ontop of apparatus working set 8reps + 5second rest + 2 more reps (so 10reps total) + 12plates drop set for a couple of reps

*set 6 18plates + x2 10kg plates ontop of apparatus working set 5reps + 10plates drop set for 5reps

reason i did so many sets was cause i didnt really know what kind of weight i could handle so there was a lot of testing, still only 2 all out max effort sets.

*Leg Extensions-*

set 1 - 70kg stack confidence set

set 2 - full stack (95k or 100k cant remember what it is) working set 8reps

set 3 - full stack working set for 10 reps + 50kg stack drop set

that was quads completely and utterly raped to shreds !

*Stiff Leg Barbell Deadlifts - *

set 1 warm up with 10kg dumbbells

set 2 60kg warm up

set 3 100kg warm up

set 4 160kg working set 6reps

set 5 170kg working set 3reps + tryed to do a drop set but my lower back was unbelievably pumped that i was actually in pain :sneaky2: :wacko:

*Seated Leg Curls -*

set 1 35kg stack warm up

set 2 35kg stack warm up

set 3 70kg stack confidence set

set 4 90kg stack working set 4reps (was heavyer than i anticipated) + 50kg stack drop set for 10-12reps

set 5 90kg stack working set 4-5reps + 50kg stack drop set for 10ish reps.

*Standing Smith Machine Calf Raises -* smith bar weighs 7.5kg

set 1 47.5kg warm up

set 2 87.5kg warm up

set 3 167.5kg working set for 5-6reps + 127.5kg drop set + 87.5kg drop set

10-15min of cooldown relaxing stretches, holding each stretch for 10-15seconds (obveously leg stretches)

i probably should have done 1 more set for calfs but i was honestly struggling to stand after that last set, mainly cause of the leg press's, i have never lifted that amount of weight in my life and it felt like un-godly amount of weight and was a pretty big shock to my system leg pressing that amount !

was walking home like i'd be shagged up the ****, glencairn style !

:thumb:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

leg press can only hold 9 20kg plates on each side so total of 18. total weight capacity of 360kg (+ i had 2 10kg plates balancing on top of the sled so i was doing 380kg + whatever the sled weighs itself)

been in glencairn gym and that leg press can handle SOOOO much more weight than my one can.

back me up here rab, what can your one hold on it (max capacity) how many plates ?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

we can get about 35 plates on ours


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> we can get about 35 plates on ours


yeh thats the one 

big bad boy ! wish my gym had one like that 

18plates vs 35 is embarrassing 

this is the one that i used = http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.anytimempls.com/images/gear/cybex_legpress2.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.anytimempls.com/2929_equipment_roster.html&usg=__hg1gwxxQc1opXBW5lsTWlw23B9w=&h=392&w=400&sz=25&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=885IselgaOo79M:&tbnh=141&tbnw=147&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcybex%2Bleg%2Bpress%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1B3GGGL_enGB345GB345%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D570%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=424&vpy=68&dur=1265&hovh=222&hovw=227&tx=129&ty=138&ei=BWHtTLPfBsPPhAfgv5TMDA&oei=4GDtTPeINcG1hAe6kczMDA&esq=5&page=1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0

and heres the other leg press we have, its like the standard one exept different mechanics, still a leg press motion, that one can hold much more weight but as i said the machanics are different and i personally preffer the sled mechanics one, think this one can hold nearly 30 plates on each side = http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://fitness-advice.co.uk/img/12/524.jpg&imgrefurl=http://fitness-advice.co.uk/product/12/532/Cybex-Plate-Loaded-Leg-Press-Station.html&usg=__yJYdpdbRO_SYLHEvKdTPWKFIh34=&h=420&w=550&sz=16&hl=en&start=31&zoom=1&tbnid=GlPlknjIg7EFuM:&tbnh=124&tbnw=158&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcybex%2Bleg%2Bpress%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1B3GGGL_enGB345GB345%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D570%26tbs%3Disch:10%2C940&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=608&vpy=220&dur=387&hovh=124&hovw=162&tx=114&ty=135&ei=h2HtTKGINci0hAeltN3MDA&oei=4GDtTPeINcG1hAe6kczMDA&esq=7&page=3&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:31&biw=1024&bih=570

think you can get 12-15plates on each side of that one ^ vs the 9 plates on each side on the one i used.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Update =

thursdays delt n arm workout, was as follows...

*Seated Dum Laterals -* (performed doing one arm at a time ie 10 reps with one arm then switch and do 10 with other arm, instead of alernating 1 rep with each arm type thing)

set 1 5kg dum warm up

set 2 5kg dum warm up

set 3 24kg dum working set 8-10reps each side + 8kg dum drop set (standing laterals)

set 4 28kg dum working set 5reps each side + 12kg dum drop set (standing laterals)

*Seated Dum Press's -*

set 1 10kg dum warm up

set 2 10kg dum warm up

set 3 28kg dum confidence set 4-5reps

set 4 40kg dum working set 4-5reps (spotter was **** and i was really struggling with this set :cursing: )

set 5 40kg dum working set 5 good reps (spotter was adjusted and was told how to do it properly etc = good set) + 18kg dum drop set to failure

*Smith Machine Close Grip Bench Press -* love this movement on the smith, smith bar weighs 7.5kg

set 1 17.5kg warm up

set 2 27.5kg warm up

set 3 77.5kg working set 10reps (was very easy and should have went heavyer)

set 4 97.5kg working set 5reps + 57.5kg drop set

*Standing Alternate Dum Curls* - i always use very strict form, with minimal swinging.

set 1 8kg dum warm up 20ish reps

set 2 22kg dum working set/confidence set 10reps each arm, slow and good squeeze

set 3 28kg dum working set 5-6reps each arm + 10kg dum drop set

set 4 28kg dum working set 5ishreps each arm + 10kg dum concentration curls arnold style.

5-10minutes of stretching

then glorious steam room rape session  

boom in the sexy life guards face :lol: (life guard was hot as **** and i felt like pretending to drown so she could jump in and get her top all wet and i could make a romance explosion all over her chest


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*END OF 5TH WEEK UPDATE AND PROGRESS PICS !! =*

ok so bit of a hectic day cause of the snow trains etc were delayed and just annoying inconvenient things kept happening, never the less i made it to ayrshire-ville and trained insane with rabster and markster.

In terms of the workout it was nothing special, didnt exactly like the chest workout cause i decided to join rab and mark on flat dumbell press's and i never do these. Dont really like them but did them anyway. heres what the workout was, nothing special apart from PB's on deadlifts but still a great workout none the less (sorry for the lack of enthusiasm today but hectic and frustrating day and trains and all the celtic pr**k fans crowded onto the train on the way home has just made me angry and frustrated lol!)

*Flat Dumbbell Press -*

set 1 15kg dums warm up

set 2 25kg dums warm up

set 3 45kg dums working set (was struggling to balance these weights as i went too heavy too soon and got my **** spanked by rab saying i should have done a lighter confidence set to prepare my muscles better for the heavy weights) squeezed out 4-5reps was a very sloppy and ****e set cause i didnt do a confidence set to get my muscles use to it (say 35's ?)

set 4 45kg working set (was a better set cause my muscles were warmed up good now etc) 5-6reps (cant really remember how many reps i got but it was roughly 5-6) + 20kg dums drop set

*
Incline Bench Press -*

set 1 olympic bar warm up

set 2 40kg warm up

set 3 60kg confidence set

set 4 80kg working set 8reps to failure then rap helped me squeeze out 2 more.

*Peck Deck -*

couple of sets just squeezing and finishing off the chest workout (cant remember how many reps or what weight i used)

*Deadlifts -*

set 1 60kg warm up

set 2 100kg warm up

set 3 200kg working set SIX REPS BABY  (was a stunning set  )

set 4 220kg working set 1 solid good rep (PERSONAL BEST !!!!!)

never lifted heavyer than 200kg in my life before and pulled 220kg for 1 solid good rep. Brand spanking new 1 rep max baby 

*
Hammer Strength Low Rows (One arm at a time) -*

set 1 warm up with no plates

set 2 1plate on each side warm up

set 3 3plates on each side working set 10-12reps each side

set 4 4plates on each side working set 6-8reps each side + 2plates on each side drop set (both sides at the same time)

then posing and pictures and chucked out of rabs car at the train station as he sped off in a rush seeming glad for me to be going away looool 

and heres the moment you've all been waiting for

3

2

1

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM =



























































































rab thinks my arms are defo bigger and everything else filling out good (i am always very negative when it comes to my **** arms but glad they are growing, my arms are genetically 11inch pieces of ****, now there about 16inch but still need to be 1000 times bigger lol)

everything else i am extremely happy with, delts are definately filling out good, its not as apparant in the pictures (well thats my opinion) but my delts have definately hugely improved. Filling out good and happy with results 

happy happy happy.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

pictures that stand out for me are side chest and most muscular and front lat spread, i think those three pictures really show how much i've improved 

heres some before and after ones -

Most Muscular



















Side Chest



















Front Lat Spread


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

WOW  after comparing them i am extatic with progress 

5 full weeks of hardcore maniac training and breaking pb's on all lifts and eating sleeping and breathing bodybuilding 

got another 7weeks to go so hopefully can make many more gains.

extatic with those results in only 5 weeks 

shout out to rab for being soundest c*nt in the world and keeping me right, think i should buy him some flowers and a thank you card lol 

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Good work. Legs have come on a lot considering the length of them for how much they have grown. Delts and bceps clearly bigger in the most muscular inparicular

Gonna be a hard call to decide if you wanna compete in 2011 on whether you will feel you are gonna be how you wanna look up there. The good thing would be there is shows at the end of april/may and one at the sart of August too


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Good work. Legs have come on a lot considering the length of them for how much they have grown. Delts and bceps clearly bigger in the most muscular inparicular
> 
> Gonna be a hard call to decide if you wanna compete in 2011 on whether you will feel you are gonna be how you wanna look up there. The good thing would be there is shows at the end of april/may and one at the sart of August too


yeh i definately want to get up on stage but i understand that i wont be "AMAZING" but i still feel i can look good on stage.

tbh i kinda want to get up on stage regardless of what i look like cause i just want (and need) the experience as i want to be a proper competative bodybuilder and do well in the amatuer ranks and obveously down the line dream of being a pro and if i want to be competative as a bodybuilder i feel i need the experience from as young as possible so dont want to delay me doing my first comp for another year etc.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

lol look how more "red" i am :S

that be high blood pressure :S :S ??????

thats weird lol ?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very impressive changes for 5 weeks mate! Was expecting you to have put on a lot more fat on the diet that you were on! Keep going!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

cheers saunders 

yeh i've maybe gained a tiny bit of fat but seriously doesnt look like any judging by those pics, so alls good


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

im positive you got 7 reps on the 200k deadlift


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice going mate but jeasus - how tall are you?!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i was sure it was 7 reps but tbh i was seeing stars so maybe it was 7 

EH.... I MEAN YES IT WAS DEFINATELY SEVEN...... :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

WWR said:


> Nice going mate but jeasus - how tall are you?!


lol cheers

i'm 6foot 2 and a half with no shoes on and 6 foot 3 and a half with shoes on. so lets say 6foot 3 lol


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> lol cheers
> 
> i'm 6foot 2 and a half with no shoes on and 6 foot 3 and a half with shoes on. so lets say 6foot 3 lol


Daz me and Fiona are sitting here actually wetting our pants at that post

Im gessing then that your shoes are 1 inch then? are all your shoes 1 inch or do you have some that are flat or maybe dress shoes with a slightly bigger heel? how tall are you in like a pair of timberland boots? They have quite a big heel!

Incase yu cant tell im taking the **** again you mong :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Daz me and Fiona are sitting here actually wetting our pants at that post
> 
> Im gessing then that your shoes are 1 inch then? are all your shoes 1 inch or do you have some that are flat or maybe dress shoes with a slightly bigger heel? how tall are you in like a pair of timberland boots? They have quite a big heel!
> 
> Incase yu cant tell im taking the **** again you mong :lol:


loooooool so much !!!!!!!!!

i'm 6 foot 4 and 3 quarter inches with timbys on :lol:

all shoes in existence have 1inch heels according to me :lol: :lol::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

has the student become the teacher ? =

















:smartass: :smartass:

(lol clearly joking, still a good few days before i'm overtaking rab  )


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Its close


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I swear to fck that you look like a young MXD with that bum fluff on your chin :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Daz would also have fitted in well with MXD, Curt and Ben i recon during their younger days


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

am i supose to know who or what MXD is ????!!!!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

who is curt and ben ? and why would i fit in with them ?

They must be cool as f*ck hardnuts if i would fit in with them  ???


----------



## Yale (Nov 20, 2010)

great change in such a short space of time.great read aswell is the journal.keep it up.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> lol cheers
> 
> i'm 6foot 2 and a half with no shoes on and 6 foot 3 and a half with shoes on. so lets say 6foot 3 lol


Lol, ok mate. Either way, great progress for only a few weeks, good stuff


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks to everyone for their support.

need all the support you can get cause sometimes this sport/lifestyle can feel like a very lonely one.

like its you aginst the world. Nobody in your day to day life understands you and understands all the blood sweat and tears.

thats why i love this forum and all bodybuilding forums cause we all understand the pain and can support each other and keep this sport alive and growing.

3, 2, 1 = GROUP HUG IN THE SHOWERS TONIGHT :lol:  looooool

.........or not, or not.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ps - i'm on a mission to find out who the **** mxd is and what he looks like lol !!!!!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> ps - i'm on a mission to find out who the **** mxd is and what he looks like lol !!!!!












MXD - Curt - Ben :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok so now i know who they all are but dont understand how i would fit in with them?

Why are they all wearin the same black vest?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Homosexuals aren't they?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

You would fit in as your a fud Daz

Plain and simple.

You also look like the fella on the left with a bit of chin fluff


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> You would fit in as your a fud Daz
> 
> Plain and simple.
> 
> You also look like the fella on the left with a bit of chin fluff


thats like saying YOU would fit in with will smith's family because you have eye balls and a nose !?

most ridiculous resemblance i've ever heard just because of facial hair!

infact second most ridiculous = one of my managers calls me craig david now because i have facial hair ?

since when the f*ck did craig david become the text book beard man ? as if whenever you think of a beard craig david is the first guy you think of ?

some people are morons !

you would fit in with tim allen and james blunt as you would look like triplets and are all the same build so shut it rab


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Daz. you calling me riduculous is a thing of beauty. Your one of the thickest people ive ever met that are not actually disabled or have taken several bullets to the brain and survived :lol:

You're thread on needles and exhchanges proves this, and your beauty a page or two back when someone asks you're height and you tell them how tall bare foot, how tall with shoes on and then take an average of thwe two and claim this to be your height is just priceless


----------



## TheNatural1 (Sep 3, 2010)

Brilliant

:thumb:


----------



## Ben1212 (Jun 28, 2010)

Mate - looking back on you as a fat ass and looking at you in the most recent pics you've come a long way. Seriously good job chap!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ben1212 said:


> Mate - looking back on you as a fat ass and looking at you in the most recent pics you've come a long way. Seriously good job chap!!


been a long road but this is my life and my passion so this is just the beggining 

thanks for support mate


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Daz. you calling me riduculous is a thing of beauty. Your one of the thickest people ive ever met that are not actually disabled or have taken several bullets to the brain and survived :lol:
> 
> You're thread on needles and exhchanges proves this, and your beauty a page or two back when someone asks you're height and you tell them how tall bare foot, how tall with shoes on and then take an average of thwe two and claim this to be your height is just priceless


that was a genuine laugh out loud moment when i read "and your not disabled" LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

i wasnt calling YOU ridiculous i was calling the OPINION that i look like a guy just cause of facial hair ridiculous !


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Alright Dazza, can't be bothered reading cos your journal actually stresses me out with its mongtard ness :lol:

Did look at pics tho, you wanted honest straight up opinion.

You have gained a good bit of muscle, and that will probably continue. You have a face like a coo deekin' ower a stane wa'. This also, is likely to continue.

Anytime you want some more honest advice, just pm :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Only joking matey.

Competing in 2011. Totally your call. At 6ft 2 I'll tell you now, you aren't going to particularly stand out as competitive (even shredded to the bone) unless you get so-so lineups. Def could look respectable, and if your journey is entirely about personal achievement, then by all means go for it.

If your journey and aim for 2011 is to get up and blow everyone away, sorry, aint going to happen based on the standard in recent years. Your frame is big and limbs long - you need a lot of filling out.

But like I say, if it is about the personal achievement (like how I am) then go for it by all means.

I just worry that at the end of it all, you just wont be happy with yourself, and wish you had waited until 2012.

Just my 2 cents mate, I think you are smart enough to read my comments and get where I am coming from - not meant to discourage you or beat you down. I'll tell you right now you are far more committed to this game than I am.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rs007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Only joking matey.
> 
> ...


eh 6foot 3 thank you very much ! 

i really appreciate your words RS. I respect you highly so means a lot when you offer me advice and comments.

i know i'm not gonna be blowin anyone away (heart breaking truth) but the way i see it is as follows =

bodybuilding is the only thing i care about in life! Being a successful bodybuilder (amatuer or pro) is my number 1 goal and dream in life and with every drop and ounce of energy in my body I AM CHASING THAT DREAM !

if i do a show next year wether i win or come in dead last the 2 main things i'll get out of it is experience and determination/motivation beyond belief to keep on killing myself in the gym and in the kitchen.

the fire and motivation i'll walk away with will be priceless so i feel theres no way i'm not doing it.

eye of the tiger focus from here on.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Update -*

today was training on my own so couldnt get a spot  and i cant be ****d asking skinny stranger idiots that dont know what they're doing cause i have to explain how to spot properly etc and its just a hassle.

even though i didnt have a spotter or training partner i still got a really good workout in the bag.

*Seated Dum Press -*

set 1 12kg dums warm up

set 2 20kg dums warm up

set 3 30kg dums confidence set (trying to take rabs advice and slowly build up to heavy weight)

set 4 40kg dums working set 5reps (was such a struggle cause i had to kick both dumbells up myself and didnt have anyone behind me to assist with reps but still muscled through it) + 18kg dums drop set

set 5 40kg dums working set ZERO reps lol, kicked them up into position but couldnt get them moving from the initial starting point so did 3 tiny wee partial reps(was barely moving lol) + 20kg dums drop set 10ish reps

set 6 (because i failed on the 5th set) went back down to the 30kg dums and did more reps (10-12reps) + 20kg dums drop set 8ish reps + 20kg dums drop set (STANDING PRESS'S) for 3reps.

*Seated One Arm Laterals* - did these last week and i felt stronger and better than the standing ones

set 1 6kg dums warm up (no idea why i went so light ?)

set 2 26kg dums working set 6reps each side (didnt feel like i had to do any confidence sets as my shoulders were warmed up and pumped to **** already)

set 3 30kg dums working set 5reps each side + 14kg dums drop set 6-8reps each side + standing tiny wee partials with dums hanging at sides

set 4 (standing) 14kg dums both sides at the same time pump set + tiny wee partials again to failure

that was shoulders completely and utterly raped to pieces 

*Rope Pressdowns -*

set 1 15kg stack warm up set, just to warm up my triceps and get blood into muscle

*Smith Machine Close Grip Bench Press -* smith bar weighs 7.5kg

set 1 27.5kg warm up

set 2 27.5kg warm up

set 3 87.5kg working set 10reps

set 4 107.5kg working set 3reps + 67.5kg drop set 10ish reps

*Rope Pressdowns -*

set 1 15kg stack warm up/pump set 12-15reps

set 2 25kg stack working set/feel set 8-10reps (slow and squeeze)

(just felt like adding in the rope pressdowns to kinda finish off triceps with good slow squeezes etc

*Barbell Curls -*

set 1 olympic bar warm up

set 2 40kg confidence set 6-8 easy reps

set 3 60kg working set 3-4reps (quite sloppy and not full range of motion but just wanted to give my biceps the stress of curling a 20kg plate on each side of the bar) + 40kg drop set 8 good solid reps + olympic bar drop set 8-10reps

set 4 exact same as above (heavy heavy 60kg curls, sloppy and swinging but still getting a squeeze for 4-5reps plus the two drop sets)

*
Standing Cable Curls* - with straight bar

set 1 - 5kg stack wide grip 12-15 reps + 7.5kg close grip 10ish reps

^ just to finish off biceps and squeeze out some extra reps to compensate for the sloppy swinging with 60kg barbell curls.

10-15min stretching

good workout, shoulders feel f*cked and Bi's n Tri's feel nice and raped  

10-15 minutes of stretches

set 4


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Get a shave.

But seriously, great progress


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WTF Daz i just have seen the pictures on page 16, i thought that was you in the avvy?!?!

Now that i realize you are not big and muscular i will have to block you....


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> WTF Daz i just have seen the pictures on page 16, i thought that was you in the avvy?!?!
> 
> Now that i realize you are not big and muscular i will have to block you....


I can hear someone but cant see anyone?

oh con, sorry i didnt see you down there. You must get un-noticed a lot being only 4 foot 6. Dont worry little buddy you'll get through ok 

(pat on the head for you wee man)


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> eh 6foot 3 thank you very much !
> 
> i really appreciate your words RS. I respect you highly so means a lot when you offer me advice and comments.
> 
> ...


Problem is Daz is you may infact be demotivated and thats the risk with competing in 2011 you may look at the pics and feel gutted about how you looked up there. pics in a gym is one thing but its a different ball game when your up there amongst the other guys. Look at me and Brian this year at the Brits......it hurts i promise you

So anyway. Work towards it with tenacity and see what happens but bear that all in mind

I do see where your coming from though and geting good experience this year with a view to coming back the following to have a real dig a it much more filled out isnt a bad line of thought if you can handle it if you aint how you wanted to look


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Problem is Daz is you may infact be demotivated and thats the risk with competing in 2011 you may look at the pics and feel gutted about how you looked up there. pics in a gym is one thing but its a different ball game when your up there amongst the other guys. Look at me and Brian this year at the Brits......it hurts i promise you
> 
> So anyway. Work towards it with tenacity and see what happens but bear that all in mind
> 
> I do see where your coming from though and geting good experience this year with a view to coming back the following to have a real dig a it much more filled out isnt a bad line of thought if you can handle it if you aint how you wanted to look


Well, you are saying it hurts, but I have been shagged anally on stage and it never hurt that bad, not really bothered me to be honest - I mean yeah, you grit your teeth a bit and think "I'll be back" :lol: but couldn't say it hurts as such, you just dust your shoulders off and get on with it - and I've always had a buzz going up.

So I guess it just depends what your mentality is Daz. If you are like me, going on your post above, I would now say go for it. If you reckon you will come down more on the side of the way Rab says, then I would seriously hold off.

The thing about holding off though, is no matter HOW long you hold off, there is always someone bigger/leaner who could turn up...

Really, it is your call mate 50/50

The fact you say bodybuilding is your life and all you care about.... does tend to make me think you will take an average showing quite badly...

Only you know your own head mate


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

But regardless - go at it as if you are DEFINITELY competing - that way you are gonna really give it the beans and make your best progress regardless. :thumbup1:


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Plus you will get a nice rebound from the comp diet, leading into competing into 2012 too. All factors need to be taken into account. I'd maybe see how well the bulk is going in Jan/Feb and get Rab's opinion as to how you're looking and whether you could be competitive. All the best bro.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Daz, you should aim for the Glencairn Tranny Classic 2011 as your first. You have the height to qualify :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Well, you are saying it hurts, but I have been shagged anally on stage and it never hurt that bad, not really bothered me to be honest - I mean yeah, you grit your teeth a bit and think "I'll be back" :lol: but couldn't say it hurts as such, you just dust your shoulders off and get on with it - and I've always had a buzz going up.
> 
> So I guess it just depends what your mentality is Daz. If you are like me, going on your post above, I would now say go for it. If you reckon you will come down more on the side of the way Rab says, then I would seriously hold off.
> 
> ...


What i mean is as you know, it hurts to look at the pics and you think to yourself "b&stard i got shafted bad"

Afterwards after the likes of not makign top 6, i went back gutted and quite emotional but before i even had my trunks off i was planning my rebound and determined to be back

Im not sure how i think Daz would react to a knock in the first showing...based on the personality traits i have seen in my expert phsycoligical assesment. I dont think too well

Perhaps August at Harry's show is a better option to the spring ones


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

after all this talk about wether or not to compete next year or not because its a bit rushed and i wont be making any huge impacts and at best think i can do average, i just really have no clue on earth what the hell i want to do now :S !

the truth is i think if i got up on stage next year i would not be as full and big as the rest of the competitors because i have only been "on" for 6 weeks so far and the other competitors i will go up against will most likely have been on for a good few years (at the least) so it will almost be like a natty guy getting up on stage against guys that have been "on" for a while. So i think the only way i will do well at the show will be if the other competitors are average and most likely the other competitiors will be good.

and about what rab was saying about how i would handle looking **** and out of my league and embarrassed i genuinly dont know how i would take that. I know i would be gutted and want to commit suicide probably looooooooooool BUT i know what my personality is like and i dont beat down on myself for too long, it will only be a day at the most of feeling **** then it will be FIRE LIT, boom boom digidy, EYE OF THE TIGER, DETERMINATION AND MOTIVATION TO GET BETTER 

question is = if i dont do a show next year and wait till 2012 to have more time "on" and be bigger, more filled out and more impressive then WHAT IS MY PLAN OF ATTACK FOR 2011 ?

just bulk for the whole year ? maybe throw in a couple of short 4-8week cuts to rebound off of etc ?

f*ckin no idea what i'm doing now lol :S


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> What i mean is as you know, it hurts to look at the pics and you think to yourself "b&stard i got shafted bad"
> 
> Afterwards after the likes of not makign top 6, i went back gutted and quite emotional but before i even had my trunks off i was planning my rebound and determined to be back
> 
> ...


I do know what you mean as have seen it in others, but not something I get myself personally.

There have been a lot of times people have came up to me after a show, saying things like "I had you X places higher" - it really doesn't bother me. Having said that, all of my results have been pretty much fair or I have been gifted a place (Nabba UK, reckon I should have been 5th at best in all honesty) - but I haven't yet had the pleasure of being beat by someone clearly inferior, so maybe that stings a bit more, I don't know.

In fact, only result that left me a bit "lost" for want of a better word was the 2008 Prolab - didnt place. But this was my first show after 2007 where I won every class I entered, and, by not placing you just don't learn anything - so I went away bewildered. But thats all it was, bewildered - the standard in the lineup was outstanding so what can you expect. Thats just the way it rolls some times. Happened again at UKBFF Scottish this year, didn't bother me in slightest this time.

So I can't - personally - understand the gutted thing, never had it (edit - was pretty gutted after having to pull out NABBA Brits, but different thing), suspect never will (but not promising). I actually have trouble understanding at all why you were gutted at Brits. We must just be looking at the sport from different angles or something.

Like I say, just comes down to Daz and how well he knows himself.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> after all this talk about wether or not to compete next year or not because its a bit rushed and i wont be making any huge impacts and at best think i can do average, i just really have no clue on earth what the hell i want to do now :S !
> 
> the truth is i think if i got up on stage next year i would not be as full and big as the rest of the competitors because i have only been "on" for 6 weeks so far and the other competitors i will go up against will most likely have been on for a good few years (at the least) so it will almost be like a natty guy getting up on stage against guys that have been "on" for a while. So i think the only way i will do well at the show will be if the other competitors are average and most likely the other competitiors will be good.
> 
> ...


First and foremost, it is your choice. Think of the pros and cons, because competing next year would have a lot of pros.

You'll be even more regimented

You'll get into condition you have never been close to before

Your physique "changes" IMO after you compete, if you keep at it.

You'll rebound nicely if done right, so overall, at the end of the year you'll have gained at least as much (prob more) muscle than you would just bulking anyway.

You get building stage experience ASAP.

You'll meet loads of new friends, fellow competitors etc.

Increased confidence.

You'll get loads of time to spend with your idol Rab, as I know he is going to offer to fully prep you, teach you to pose etc.

So, in a way, we have just focused on the potential negatives so far as there are loads of benefits. Competing could be one of the best things you do for yourself, the journey is amazing, plenty of lows - but plenty of highs too.

It all hinges on what you expect back. If you go at it genuinely with the attitude that this is about you being the best you can, and setting a benchmark to beat next time, then chances are you'll be cool - you can only take good things from this.

If you go into it with a "I'm gonna fvcking win no matter what" attitude, you are setting yourself up for a fall, and I would say that to anyone really.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice post there RS.

I think the positives outweigh the negatives for you in my eyes. You are young and have plenty of time to improve in subsequent shows as well.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree. I think he shoud go for it next year if he can take it as it will be for the best and will then hopefully present a biogger better and experienced Daz the following year that would be more competitive

Next question is though...Spring shows or the August on ein Dundee?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

August would give him a few more months. Also gets the chance to take his top off for the week of sunshine you get up there during the year :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rs007 said:


> First and foremost, it is your choice. Think of the pros and cons, because competing next year would have a lot of pros.
> 
> You'll be even more regimented
> 
> ...


truely amazing post and the one previous 

i'm totally flip and flop right now.

i read one post and i think "nah maybe i should wait till 2012" then i read one post and i think "**** it, what do i have to loose, i'll only gain experience and know what i have to do next time etc"

..............................

"You'll get loads of time to spend with your idol Rab, as I know he is going to offer to fully prep you, teach you to pose etc." =  :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> the truth is i think if i got up on stage next year i would not be as full and big as the rest of the competitors because i have only been "on" for 6 weeks so far and the other competitors i will go up against will most likely have been on for a good few years (at the least) so it will almost be like a natty guy getting up on stage against guys that have been "on" for a while. So i think the only way i will do well at the show will be if the other competitors are average and most likely the other competitiors will be good.


DOnt use this as even a passign thought Daz

2nd and 3rd place last eyar at Paisley UKBFF juniors were natty lads. 2nd place is 17 or 18 aswell if i remember right

They deserve credit as they ahev been trraining harder for longer with good diet to achieve this

so always rememebr...you might be passionate but eheres peopel out there just as idf not MORE hungry, natty, who have been workign ahrd for longer whilst you sat and got fat eaitng pot noodles and pizza :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

tbh i have already ruled out the spring shows, just seems far too soon and august gives me more time to get shredded.

As i have never been "shredded" before i think it will take longer than usual and a lot of trial and error etc.

plus if rab is going to prep me (praying to god and crossing all my fingers and toes that he does) he has his wedding and lots of important stuff during summer so august would be less hectic for rab. Certainly wouldnt want to be bothering him during stressfull and hectic times around his wedding (i mean stressfull and hectic about getting it all sorted etc, not that he would be stressing out about getting married lol as i'm sure he loves fiona with all his heart and sings james blunts "your beutiful" to her everynight  ) lol

i'm like 51% wanting to do it and 49% wanting to hold off lol :S


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> DOnt use this as even a passign thought Daz
> 
> 2nd and 3rd place last eyar at Paisley UKBFF juniors were natty lads. 2nd place is 17 or 18 aswell if i remember right
> 
> ...


thats reasuring to know cause i had the impression of guys that have been "on" for years and years.

ps - you have a scaryly GOOD memory (about me eating pot noodles and pizzas galore last summer and turing into a big fat fatty ramsay style  )


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i'm imagining competitors like this -






and this -






and this -






and worse case scenario like this -





 !!

that last video = wtf :S  are those guys seriously juniors  i would probs start crying if i was up against them


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Have you been to a show before Daz?

I'd def attend a couple before doing it yourself, so, logically, combined with the fact it gives you a little more time, shoot for August, Harrys show in Dundee.

That means you can attend the shows in spring as a spectator, get a feel for the standard - and get fired up at what you see - because basically you will be starting your diet around April/May time, so it will give you a blatant look at what you are training for, give you a whiff of the buzz 

PS

Don't call me fat

Brian can call me fat, even Rab, we are tight.

You however are an outlier, you may only be so derogatory as to call me "big boned".

Call me fat one more time *****, I swear I will fvck you up


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

daz diet as if you were doing the show, if you don;t look good enough or how you want, dont do it. you will still benifit from the diet and also the rebound.

however to many people get up on stage that are not ready/dont belong. so having an honest eye tell you like ramsay would be a good shout IMO.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Have you been to a show before Daz?
> 
> I'd def attend a couple before doing it yourself, so, logically, combined with the fact it gives you a little more time, shoot for August, Harrys show in Dundee.
> 
> ...


he isn't joking.....he....knows people!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Have you been to a show before Daz?
> 
> I'd def attend a couple before doing it yourself, so, logically, combined with the fact it gives you a little more time, shoot for August, Harrys show in Dundee.
> 
> ...


never been to a show so will defo be attending the spring shows 

august show is what i will aim for.

will have to diet for at least 18weeks, maybe 20 so will have to start prep beggining of march. giving me 5 full months to prep.

regards to you ****ing me up = your cute  :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

It aint nothing to do with how long etc guys have been "on" Daz. You could be up agains guys younger that have never been on and who are better, guys oder who have ben on for years and are sh!t

Get that bit oot yer small cranium dazster

Heres 09 UKBFF Juniors. The standard was far superior this year btw. 2nd from our right is Madwolf and next to him at the end is bigpopopapump from RG


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

near the top isa bunch of pics from this years UKBFF Paisley

http://www.ukbffscottishchampionships.co.uk/index.php?pageid=8&pagetitle=Gallery

here is the NABBA

http://s2.excoboard.com/rippedglutes/160970/2188120

Bear in mind most of the pics are only of the top lads. Boy in pink trunks and eyebrow pearcinc is 2nd place above at the UKBFF ad 1st was 1st at them both


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

those two posts are very reasuring cause with all due respect to all the competitors in those pictures - none of them stand out to me as being FAR better than me or FAR bigger etc so that is reasuring to see. (not saying i am better or muscleyer or bigger or anything like that, i would never say somthing like that or think it - i'm just saying that none of them stand out as being MILES ahead of me).

anyway my mind set is back and my head is set on competing next year now.

weather i compete or not i still think i should prep for the august show no matter if i will be entering it or not because a) i will get my bodyfat down nice and low which will allow me to clearly see my physique B) i will learn and gain experience on how my body works and responds to certain methods etc c) i will get a niiiiiiiice rebound if i get my bodyfat down to low levels.

but the plan is to bulk into january, then the beggining of march (1st of march, its prep time and my 5month prep will start)

question is what will i do for january and february cause my "vitamins" will finish in 6weeks ? and i dont want to prep for "too long" ie 6-7months do i ? cause what if i peak to early and peak around about june/july and the show isnt until august :S ?


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I personally think it's very hard to compare yourself to juniors in competition.

At the end of the day we may feel 'big' compared to how they are looking but you drop a couple of stone in a prep and things look a whole lot different. Plus looking at them on stage is very different to being right next to them and seeing how you compare.

Me personally, when looking at prepping for juniors next year, I am going to try and train with as many competitive bodybuilders as possible (even if it means a fair bit of travelling) and asking them how they think I'd compare and whether I'd look out of place etc.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ure worrying fat to much about others pal. you cant go by previous shows as you never know what freak is guna turn up. their was a juniour in my show this year you woultn believe the size of him. when we were back staged i asked him what mr class he was in LOL. placed top 5 at the uni i believe and top 3 british finals.

just do ure best, its ure first show. the points both rams and rabs have made are very good ones.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Some wise words there Daz

I think you may be further from them than you think when you lose a few stone to get into nick


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

TBH Daz if you can pull 200kg for 7 reps you should become a powerlifter. You are both dumb enough and ugly enough :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

dixie normus said:


> TBH Daz if you can pull 200kg for 7 reps you should become a powerlifter. You are both dumb enough and ugly enough :lol:


genuinely not read a single one of your posts that are serious or of any value :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

maybe consider a serious post here and there so people take you a bit more serious dixie lol :laugh:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> genuinely not read a single one of your posts that are serious or of any value :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> maybe consider a serious post here and there so people take you a bit more serious dixie lol :laugh:


Milk, milk, Lemonade,

Round the corner fudge is made,

Stick your finger up the hole,

Out comes a chocolate Tootsie roll. :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ffs lol :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Update -*

probably the most important update of this whole journal so far

= the beard has been shaved off 

and i know this sounds crazy but when i look at my fresh clean shaven face now i think it makes me look bigger than when i had the beard  ?

yeh i know it sounds crazy and stupid but being clean shaven makes me look bigger :lol:

anyway legs tommorow and i cant wait, gonna leg press until the cows come home and i'm so pumped up to kill my legs


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

So lets get this straight. You just slated Dixie for not making serious posts but you then make a paragraph post about how you have shaved he beard and for some reason you now look bigger for it?

The pain is too much


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> So lets get this straight. You just slated Dixie for not making serious posts but you then make a paragraph post about how you have shaved he beard and for some reason you now look bigger for it?
> 
> The pain is too much


:laugh::laugh:

i have to throw in a stupid post here and there for all my fans out there 

would be a very dull place if i didnt include some posts from my alter-ego the dazmaster 5000 every once in a while


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: This lad is priceless!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Your not to bad urself chris  :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Sup Daz


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Sup Daz


 alright big stuff. Lookin forward to hearin how you do in the comp.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Update -

today was the most inconvenient day in the world !

the train i always get to the gym was CANCELLED  and all trains running on the glasgow lines were ****ed and all cancelled so i had to brain storm on the spot on how the hell i could get to my gym. Gym is over 6 miles from my house so walking is out of the question so had to get a bus, buses were taken ages and had to wait for over 30minutes at a ****ty bus stop in rutherglen. So got on a bus that i had never been on before (65) and had no idea where it was going all i knew was it went into glasgow city centre. Eventually got into town and now had to walk for almost an hour along to finnisten/anderston to my ****ing gym. Took me over 2 hours to get there and was knackered from all the walking (cause snow was deep and i had my massive gym bag packed to the brim so was weighed down.

Anyway got to the gym and was saying to myself, "right i'm only gonna leg press then i'm calling it a day cause i was quite knackered and from all the hassle and travelling of getting to the gym and was starting to get hungry 

workout turned out better than i thought and got a belter of a leg sesh in !

heres what it was -

*Leg Press -*

set 1 2plates warm up

set 2 4plates warm up

set 3 10plates warm up/ feel set

set 4 16plates confidence set

set 5 19plates working set for 6reps + 12plates drop set + 8plates drop set

set 6 19plates working set for 6reps + 10plates drop set + 6plates drop set

set 7 6plates pump set (10reps wide stance top of platform, 10 reps narrow stance top of platform, 5reps wide stance bottom of platform, 5reps narrow stance bottom of platform)

set 8 same as above, good variety of angles and feet positions just repping out and getting a good pump to finish off)

seems like a lot of sets but majority was warming up and confidence sets, was only 2 balls to the walls working sets heavy as **** then 2 lighter sets pumping out loads of reps and gettin a good pump.

*Leg Extensions -*

set 1 70kg stack confidence set/warm up

set 2 full stack working set 8reps

set 3 full stack working set 8reps (5second rest) 2more reps (so 10reps with full stack) + 45kg stack drop set

*Seated Leg Curls -*

set 1 35kg stack warm up

set 2 35kg stack warm up

set 3 70kg stack confidence set

set 4 85kg stack working set

set 5 90kg stack working set + 45kg stack drop set

*Stiff Leg Dum Deadlifts -* 5kg plates under my toes for a better stretch

set 1 10kg dums warm up

set 2 20kg dums warm up

set 3 40kg dums working set 10-12reps (wasnt really heavy but was heavy enough to get a good feel in muscle)

set 4 40kg dums working set 10-12reps + 20kg dums drop set

(didnt have my straps so was annoying having to hold the dumbells, straps just take out having to worry about grip failing etc)

*
Smith Machine Standing Calf Raises -* smith bar weighs 7.5kg

set 1 7.5kg warm up

set 2 47.5kg warm up

set 3 87.5kg warm up

set 3 147.5kg working set

set 4 167.5kg working set + 127.5kg drop set + 87.5kg drop set

fantastic workout


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Any reason you use DBs for the straight legged deads Dave, as opposed to the bar?

Better feeling for you or?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

So basically you loaded on most of the gyms plates in order to do 2 inch knee bends while screaming thinking you look cool all the while everyone thinks what a fool!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Wrong person Con.

Dave does his leg presses nice and deep, pauses then blasts out. Sure he exhales a bit and makes noises, but when you are shifting tonnes of slag iron its only natural.

Dave, keep it going buddy. Con is just jealous he isn't as handsome as you


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Wrong person Con.
> 
> Dave does his leg presses nice and deep, pauses then blasts out. Sure he exhales a bit and makes noises, but when you are shifting tonnes of slag iron its only natural.
> 
> Dave, keep it going buddy. Con is just jealous he isn't as handsome as you


That's right before he gets the db and does db deadlifts aka women's butt toners?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

You say you did 2 balls to the wall working sets

but you did 2 sets with 19 plates and got 5 reps each set. Thus the first workign set was not balls to the wall else you would not have been capable fo 5 reps with the same weight again a few minutes later.

So therefor you must have held back slightly in the first set and if you have seriourly went balls to the wall in it you would have got maybe 7 or 8 reps

Ive noticed when training with you that your idea of a failure balls to the wall set requires a little pushing on yet.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Well its hard to push yourself to the limit EVERY workout of your life especially training like a nigel and without my music to keep me going. Having said that i always do push nyself as much as possible but sometimes you need someone there infront of you pushing you on and i didnt have anyone there to push me on.

Sorry king rab!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Well its hard to push yourself to the limit EVERY workout of your life especially training like a nigel and without my music to keep me going. Having said that i always do push nyself as much as possible but sometimes you need someone there infront of you pushing you on and i didnt have anyone there to push me on.

Sorry king rab!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Wrong person Con.
> 
> Dave does his leg presses nice and deep, pauses then blasts out. Sure he exhales a bit and makes noises, but when you are shifting tonnes of slag iron its only natural.
> 
> Dave, keep it going buddy. Con is just jealous he isn't as handsome as you


i love you chris btw  you know the script and that i'm not some pussy bitch that does half rep pish.

Nice when someone sticks up for me and defends me  seems like recently everyones against me fs 

not even did anythin wrong, just being myself and training hard.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> Well its hard to push yourself to the limit EVERY workout of your life especially training like a nigel and without my music to keep me going. Having said that i always do push nyself as much as possible but sometimes you need someone there infront of you pushing you on and i didnt have anyone there to push me on.
> 
> Sorry king rab!


I push myself just as hard with or without my trusty training partner

Maybe im just more commited, serious, dedicated, determined and want it more than you Daz that i get the job done regardless?

:lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ok


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Its bad when a swimmer is giving you lessons on how to train intense and hard.........


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

nb


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Im not saying your not very dedicated, determined, serious etc. You are mate...

just maybe, MAYBE....im a bit more seious,dedicated, determined etc as i push through and get the job done regardless if i have my ipod with me or if im training with someone or myself. It dont matter to me and i dont make excuses.

SO...just maybe the boys you will be up aginst may also be working harder and be more comited serious and that bit more determined...Maybe that will be the difference.....they might be training themself sometimes and going all out balls to the wall and be 100% focused regardless

Bear that in mind

Oh and take it like a man and stop biting

:lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Really didnt appreciate that but no use in tellin you that cause you just dont undetstand.

Thanks.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

We're reeling the gonk in :lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hmmmm

Its just logical if you did say 5 reps first set and 5 reps second set how could you have been pushing as hard as possible on the first set?

Because youd have less enery for the second set and u do the same number of reps?

Just sayin like :whistling: ...


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> i take it you are you joking?
> 
> cos ppl are just having a laugh, they're not against you :lol:
> 
> how long you been training mate? seen some decent deadlifting in here the other day


no i wasnt joking mate.

not just talking about on this site cause i know all of you guys are banter maniacs

was mainly talking about in life, at work and family etc (nothing really worth talking about in here)

training since i turn 15 but not "serious" until 16, i also took a 7month break from lifting when i was 17 cause i thought i was maybe pushing myself way to hard at such a young age so decided to try and let my body grow naturally and ended up getting fat and loosing some muscle (biggest mistake of my life cause when i started back it was like starting from square 1 again!). always been a hard gainer. Started off as a scrawny streek of **** (quite literally, 155lbs) now through a lot of blood sweat and tears got up to around 220ish. 4+years "lifting" i put lifting in quotations cause for the first year i was lifting i had no idea what nutrition was and what protein was and i didnt gain anything and probably lost muscle as apose to gaining it (cause i was lifting weights and breaking down my muscles but wasnt eating any protein or enough carbs or anything so was probably loosing muscle).

heres some pictures of me when i was 16 (bear in mind in these pictures i had been training for almost a full year) -




























those pictures make me sick when i look back at them, i literally dont know how i could possibly have been SO scrawny and streak of **** i was. I actually look anorexic ! i wasnt starving myself or anything, probably the oposite was eating anything and everything, just a wee scrawny twig that had the fastest metabolism in the world lol !

200kg for 7reps and 220 for a max (could maybe MAYBE get 225 for a max from fresh, cause i pulled the 220 after doing 7reps with the 200 so not entirely my proper 1rm but close to it i recon)

certainly came a long way !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

and did it all NATURAL (minus the past 6weeks lol) !!!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATE-AMUS-MAXIMUS =*

snow is really to pish me the **** off right now ! having to sit on about 5 different ****ty wee freezin cold clattery buses just to get to my gym cause the train i usually get is all closed off cause trains are ****in spazzys and dont know how to move in the snow ! taking me over an hour to get to my gym now but i dont care if i have to walk it, one way or another i'm getting to the gym. No chance am i going to miss my workouts !

after getting lost and missing my bus stop by about 6 stops cause i'm not use to getting buses and have no idea where my stops are i eventually made it to my gym.

heres what the workout was -

*Standing Side Laterals (alternating sides)* -

8kg dums warm up

10kg dums warm up

26kg dums workingset/confidence set

30kg dums working set 6reps each side + 14kg dums 5-6reps each side

30kg dums working set 5reps each side + 12kg dums drop set (SEATED) + partials

12kg dums feel and squeeze set SEATED to failure

*Seated Smith Machine Behind Neck Press's -* smith bar weighs 7.5kg

7.5kg warm up

27.5kg warm up

47.5kg warm up/ confidence set

87.5kg working set 5-6reps

87.5kg working set 4reps + 67.5kg drop set ?reps + 47.5kg drop set ?reps (reps on drop sets where just to failure cant remember how many i got)

87.5kg working set 3reps + 57.5kg drop set 8-10reps

added in a third working set cause i didnt feel fully f*cked after the 2nd one, still felt like i had 1 more set left in me.

*Cable Pressdowns *- warmed up with ropes and first working set with ropes but changed to straight bar after that cause i prefer straight bar

10kg stack warm up (ropes)

15kg stack warm up (ropes)

25kg stack working set/confidence set 10ishreps (ropes)

35kg stack working set 5-6 reps + 20kg stack drop set

40kg stack working set 3 solid reps slow and squeeze + 20kg drop set to failure + 15kg drop set w/reverse grip to failure

*
One Arm Dumbbell Preacher Curls* -

4kg dum warm up

10kg dum warm up

20kg dum working set 6-8reps each arm

20kg dum working set 6reps each arm + drop set with ?kg dums (cany mind, probs 10k)

20kg dum working set 5reps each arm + 10kg dums drop set (scott curls, oposite side of preacher bench)

*Standing Alternate Dum Curls*

10kg dum pump set for 20+reps just to finish off biceps

stretching

really didnt like the preacher curls AT ALL !

biceps didnt really even feel as good as they feel after i do just standard alternate dum curls. I dont know if i should give them a chance or not, Con suggested them, rab said there good aswell but i just really dont get a good feel and squeeze when i do them. Dont know what it is ? Just feels crap when i'm doing them, get a much MUCH better feeling and squeeze when i do alternate dum curls.

smith press's where good and i might keep them in. maybe mondays do seated dum press's and thursdays do smith press's.

was a good workout anyway, bit of a change and a lot of experimenting with weights but still good.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Serious post.

Excellent progress. Superb in fact.

Like you say mate, we are all just banter maniacs here, just the way we roll, we all give (and take) serious pelters.

RE the preachers - you have longer arms than both con and Rab, might just be for your specific frame it isn't the best exercise for you. But then, might just be you need to burn in the grooves and get used to it? Maybe persevere another few sessions before binning it.

It can be a good movement, but I'll bet many a huge arm has been built without preachers, so hardly essential universally


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i really do think thats one of the main problems, my arms are about 10foot long so think thats why i dont feel good doing them.

its hard to explain but its kind of like half way through the rep near the top half of the range of motion i can literally feel the tension COME OFF my biceps and i dont really even feel my bicep contracting at the top!

i really dont like them so probs wont be doing them, why waste my time when i get a really good squeeze and feel when i do standing dum curls.

ps- yeh con has like 5cm long arms, like a t-rex lol :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i really do think thats one of the main problems, my arms are about 10foot long so think thats why i dont feel good doing them.
> 
> its hard to explain but its kind of like half way through the rep near the top half of the range of motion i can literally feel the tension COME OFF my biceps and i dont really even feel my bicep contracting at the top!
> 
> ...


Just a quicky - you maybe already said so apologies if so - but are you doing them with a dumbell or cable?

With a dumbell, the tension will start to come off the bicep near the top as the bell goes over top-dead-centre - a dumbell will only produce its maximum tension directly down (gravity).

So, if you picture your forearm as a lever, as the dumbel goes up, the further it goes, you actually begin to move the dumbell more horizontally than you do up and down - and like I said a dumbell doesnt exert its mass horizontally, hence less tension. Your forearm bone starts to take the load, rather than your bicep muscle.

If you aren't already, try it with a cable. With a cable you can get a direction of stress other than gravity. If you have the pulley a fair bit in front of you, you will get pretty much a constant tension on the bicep, and the contraction will be crampy as fvck if you hit it just right.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Another thing you can do if you have to use bells is go more vertical - use the back of a bench sat pretty near upright, again this will keep more of the dumbells wieght exerting through your bicep for longer.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

thats exactly it rams ! about weight exerting and horizontal mass of the transmultiplyer thingy !

exactly what i was trying to mean 

brains and brawn  :lol:

RK is a lucky girl lol 

ps- good shout on cables, i'll give that a go next week


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I have my moments :lol:

I reckon it is 50/50 what you get out of an exercise. The external mechanics have to add up which I am reasonably good at spotting - but also your internal form. Like Bigbear21 reminded me so graphically just recently, sometimes that just means repositioning an elbow a half inch, stopping something moving that shouldnt, changing angles slightly - who knows - you'll have to play around to find what suits you best.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

exactly , cause everyones bodys are different (length of limbs, joint and tendon lengths, flexibility , range of motion and mechanics) so need to find what works for my body type etc


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Preachers are always worth a shout.

I usually do alternative DB curls and seated DB curls on a Monday, then cable/machine preachers on a Thurday - biceps are growing well with this.

What legal supps you taking Daz?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Haimer said:


> Preachers are always worth a shout.
> 
> I usually do alternative DB curls and seated DB curls on a Monday, then cable/machine preachers on a Thurday - biceps are growing well with this.
> 
> What legal supps you taking Daz?


just basic whey protein blend and dextrose - probs the most basic supps in the world (basic protein powder, basic carb powder)

firm firm believer in supplements NOT being important, hence their name, supplements should not be prioritised. Solid foods should be the bulk of your diet. I use to take every supplement under the sun but as i progressed in lifting i realised that supplements are maybe 5% effective if anything to actually affecting how you look. Solid foods is what makes you grow muscle - NOT superpump250 or anabolic muscle amminos 5000 !

reason i'm so against supps is because i have wasted probably more than 1000 quid on useless products that made no difference to my physique only affected my mental attitude (made me think i was progressing and getting bigger, but it was the actuall food that i was eating)

plus in the offseason you should be getting PLENTY of amminos and nutrients from your food so shouldnt need any addidtional supplementation.

I think the only time supps are reasonably important are when you are dieting and are having less nutrients than usual so supplementing with amminos or glutamine or bcaa's i can understand.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Point i forgot to make re your leg training. i recon that you stiff leg deadlift is probably being done as a romanian deadlift - which will mean your hams will get robbed by your strong back

stiff deads meand you bend from the hip and dont let your hips go back, where as romanian ones your legs stay stiff but your hips go backwards like a traditional deadlift and brings more back into it.

Maybe have a play with that and try to get a better feel on your hams. bend from the hip and dont let it drift back


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

nah my stiff leg deadlifts are done stiff leg and with realy good form, get a hell of a good squeeze in my hams and glutes.

i dont do them as romanian deads but thanks for trying to make sure i am doing them right

(but you dont need to worry about my ham training  )


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Update =*

*Incline Dum Press -*

16kg dums warm up

20kg dums warm up

30kg dums confidence set 3 reps

44kg dums working set 5reps + 20kg dums drop set

44kg dums working set 3reps + 20kg dums drop set

24kg dums pump/feel set 12reps

*Flat Bench Press -*

olympic bar warm up

60kg warm up/confidence set

90kg working set 6reps

100kg working set 3reps + 60kg drop set

*T-crossovers -*

1 warm up followed by 2-3 squeeze sets, light weight just getting a good squeeze and feel to finish off my chest, cant remember how many sets or reps or what weight i used

*Rack Deadlifts - pins set 3inches BELOW knees!*

60kg warm up

100kg warm up

180kg confidence set 3-4reps

220kg working set 10reps (felt really easy and i felt crazyly strong)

240kg working set 2reps + 140kg drop set 8-10reps + barbell shrugs superset with the 140kg for 10ishreps

rack deads are my new favourite exercise lol, felt so amazing and strong doing them. And all you haters can suck my dick cause the pins were set WAY BELOW my knees ! So before any of you's try and say "oh i bet you set the pins at waist height so you were only moving the bar 2cm" NAW ! pins were set 3 full inches bellow my knees so range of motion was longer than it should have been.

This wasnt deliberate cause my spazzy power rack was broke at the bottom so basically i could only set the pins (safety bars) either WAY below my knees or WAY above my knees and i am not a cheating **** so i opted for the MAN way and set the pins way BELOW my knees.

Now i cant wait for my gyms power rack to get fixed so i can set the pins at normal height (just around knee height) instead of having to do them way below my knees (which is more of a range of motion and is therefore harder and cant use as much weight) so i am looking forward to seeing what kind of weight i can move with the pins set at normal height.

*Hammer Strength Machine Low Row's -*

One side at a time 1plate warm up

One side at a time 2plates warm up/confidence set

One side at a time 3plates working set slow and controlled, getting a good squeeze 10reps

Both sides at the same time 3plates working set slow and controlled, getting a good squeeze 8ish reps

i can lift heavyer on this hammer strength machine but i decided to go lighter and really focus on form and getting a good squeeze and getting a good mind muscle connection.

*Low Pulley Rows w/ d handle - One side at a time*

15kg stack pump set, slow and controlled getting a good squeeze for 12-15reps each side

30kg stack (full stack), again slow and controlled and getting a good squeeze 12ish reps each side + 15kg stack drop set just repping it out and getting that last final good pump in my back to finish off.

some stretching and boom, great workout


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

YEAH BUDDY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Light weight BAAAAAABBBBBBYYYYYYY! !!!!!

:lol:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

You certainly have the brawn to make up for the lack of brain! :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

dixie normus said:


> You certainly have the brawn to make up for the lack of brain! :lol:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

wont be doing the t-crossovers anymore, nothing much i didnt like about them but i just personally get a better feel doing normal crossovers and my biceps were taking over a bit cause my biceps were feeling fatigued when i was doing them (obv doing them wrong or my biceps just wanted to take over)


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Update =*

snow in glasgow was the worst it has ever been today, absolute pandamonium on the roads, cars literally sliding about the place and every fourth car was breaking down and every second car there was people behind it pushing it out of a bad spot etc.

Was so scared that i actually WOULDNT make it to the gym 

well after 1 HOUR and 40 MINUTES i made it to the gym and done a really good workout.

when i was finished my workout and out of the gym it was bang on 3pm when i left the gym and i didnt get home until 6pm FOR F*CK SAKE !

the way home from the gym was even worse cause it was starting to hit rush hour and after being on the bus for almost an hour i said "F*CK THIS FOR A LAUGH" and i got the f*ck off the bus and just walked it home.

took me just over 2 hours to walk it and the ironic thing was the extremely long walk home was actually quite pieceful and relaxing, considering i was knackered from the workout and carrying my 20kg bag across my back it was actually quite relaxing. I was whisteling happy songs and deliberatley trying to make myself smile and be up-beat because if i let myself realise what the reality of what a hassle i was going through i probably would have exploded on the spot looool !

anyway talking about it is making me start to boil and i think i'm gonna explode so lets just leave it at that :lol:

workout =

*Seated Dum Press's -*

8kg dums warm up

18kg dums warm up

28kg dums confidence set 3-4reps

40kg dums working set 4-5reps (didnt have a spotter so completely solo :S) + 20kg dums drop set + 10kg dums standing single arm press's to failure

36kg dums working set 6 solid good reps + 20kg dums drop set + 5-10second rest then again with 20kg dums to failure

*
Seated Side Laterals (one side at a time) -*

10kg dums warm up

20kg dums confidence set

30kg dums working set 6reps each side + 12kg dums drop set + tiny partials

30kg dums working set 4-5reps each side + 12kg dums drop set + tiny partials

*Smith Machine Close Grip Bench Press -* bar weighs 7.5kg

27.5kg warm up

47.5kg warm up

87.5kg confidence set 3reps

107.5kg working set 5reps + 67.5kg drop set

107.5kg working set 3reps + 57.5kg drop set

*
Cambered Bar Pressdowns -*

10kg stack for 10reps + 20kg stack for 10reps + 30kg stack for 6-8reps + 20kg stack for 10reps + 10kg stack for 10reps

(1set pyramiding up in weight then back down. Amazing pump and that was enough to finish triceps.)

*Barbell Curls -*

olympic bar warm up

40kg confidence set

60kg working set 4reps + 40kg drop set to failure

50kg working set 6reps + 40kg drop set + olympic bar drop set

*
One Arm Cable Curls - with D handle*

some variations of angles/stances , couple of sets with high reps just pumping blood into biceps and getting good squeezes. Great finish for my biceps

great workout

(not so great journey home :/ ****in 3hours to get home !!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

A lesser man would have stayed at home and cancelled the session. Not you though Dave. Good work son


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> A lesser man would have stayed at home and cancelled the session. Not you though Dave. Good work son


****in exactly mate !

who dares question my determination and commitment when i travelled 2hours TO and the 3hours FROM to the gym in a kaotic snow filled city centre.

booooooooooooooom 

i was actually saying that in my head when i was pumping myself up for my working sets (had my earphones in blasting take that and boyzone.........eh i mean slipknot and five finger death punch :whistling:  and was saying to myself "lets f*ckin go daz, every one else is in their beds and dingying the gym but i'm ****in here training hard, i will win, i will f*cking win, nobody trains harder than me, F*CKIN NOBODY, rab f*cking questions my ded does he, IS THAT F*CKIN RIGHT RAB"

getting myself fired up and angry and releasing the beast inside  :bounce:

after saying that to myself i bench pressed 1000kg and deadlifted 5000kg

some pb's :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I didnt question your determination. Quote me where i did that then i will educate you yet again on the error of your foolish ways


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> I didnt question your determination. Quote me where i did that then i will educate you yet again on the error of your foolish ways


you ken what i ment smart ar$e !

just psych-ing myself up and making myself angry


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

lol

I never did anyway. i just said its perhaps apparent now that im even more dedicated than you and that some of the lads your against may be too....but today is showing good stuff

however

I noticed that the PBs are lackin and your chest strength has went backwards on incline

46k for 5 reps and also 4.5 was a week or so ago.....then last workout was 44k for 5 reps then 3 reps

This shows a lack of determination :lol:


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

What are your measurements currently like Daz? Just want to compare mine when I do them.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Dave is working on some exciting things. Has just got himself 10ml of Tren for a quickstart next 2weeks. YEAH BUDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> daz maisterrr!... how's about a race to 250 deadlift? i think we're pretty evenly matched just now (i got 210kg for 6 the other day).
> 
> got a feeling i might regret this challenge cos as rab pointed out, you don't really train to failure, so you could probs pull 250 right now :lol:
> 
> ...


yeh thats because the 10reps were complete and utter failure reps. When i said easy i ment the first rep (ie the initial first rep went up easily) but after doing 10reps i was ****ed thats why i only got 2reps with 240.

and i ****ing do train to failure, ****in kill myself in the gym, keep going through the pain and make all kinds of crazy faces and noises so dont appreciate you saying i dont train to failure (wether u were joking or not).

not really interested in a deadlift comp, i have started to do racks now so wont be deadlifting from the ground for a wee while now.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> lol
> 
> I never did anyway. i just said its perhaps apparent now that im even more dedicated than you and that some of the lads your against may be too....but today is showing good stuff
> 
> ...


thats because i had a training partner / spotter holding my eblows and assisting with those 5reps with 46kg.

the 44kg were done completely solo with no spotter aiding me in the reps.

PB's are lacking cause i no longer have a training partner so cant push myself as much as i'd like cause my spotter can aid my reps (assist a little bit)

so **** you pr**k !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Haimer said:


> What are your measurements currently like Daz? Just want to compare mine when I do them.


dont know mate not checked recently.

cant really be ****d tbh

i'll maybe do them on saturday


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Dave is working on some exciting things. Has just got himself 10ml of Tren for a quickstart next 2weeks. YEAH BUDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what u talking about chris lol ??

i wish i could afford some tren and a "quick start" ? start to what ?

are you talking about urself when u say "dave got 10ml of tren" cause i didnt get any or will be getting any lol ?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i did count them as pb's yes , even though i was getting assistance from my spotter (obveously not like my spotter doing half the work and me doing the other half but spotter was definately helping me force out the last couple of reps)


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

last week my weigh was 217-218 on an empty stomach in the morning.

weighed myself this morn and i'm 219 on an empty stomach. so 1-2lbs up.

weight has definately levelled out now and i am no longer gaining huge amounts of weight per week.

over 2 weeks ago i weighed myself with all my work clothes on and work boots and full stomach etc and i was 220lbs and on that weekend there and weighed myself again with all my clothes on and i was 230lbs, not saying i had gained 10lbs in 2weeks cause stomach contents and clothes make a difference to how much you will weigh.

thats just an indication that i am definately still growing.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> over 2 weeks ago i weighed myself with all my work clothes on and work boots and full stomach etc and i was 220lbs and on that weekend there and weighed myself again with all my clothes on and i was 230lbs, not saying i had gained 10lbs in 2weeks cause stomach contents and clothes make a difference to how much you will weigh.
> 
> .


This is almost as good aswhen someone asked what height you are


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> This is almost as good aswhen someone asked what height you are


ok :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> A lesser man would have stayed at home and cancelled the session. Not you though Dave. Good work son


i feel like staying at home after reading that and its bone dry, just about coat weather here


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> i feel like staying at home after reading that and its bone dry, just about coat weather here


who is this man with no determination or will power posting in my journal :lol: ???


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> who is this man with no determination or will power posting in my journal :lol: ???


i have been reading along for a bit now. good work so far:thumbup1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> i have been reading along for a bit now. good work so far:thumbup1:


cheers mate 

all thanks to my never quit attitude and iron will and almighty passion for bodybuilding. I absolutely love with all my heart bodybuilding and would die for it so that pretty much keeps me going, through all the tough workouts and 2+hour walks home lol !

really not looking forward to trying to get to the gym tommorow :S hope the snow will have cleared just a little so the buses are running again. Gonna go a bit earlyer to try and avoid the rush hour in the afternoon.

those long walks home really kill me, and tommorow is leg day so i will be walking home for 2+hours with jelly legs and legs like bambi if the buses are being pricks :S

say a prayer for me folks  !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

i can relate to that, although not with bb. i used live for my swimming, exactly the same as you.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> over 2 weeks ago i weighed myself with all my work clothes on and work boots and full stomach etc and i was 220lbs and on that weekend there and weighed myself again with all my clothes on and i was 230lbs, not saying i had gained 10lbs in 2weeks cause stomach contents and clothes make a difference to how much you will weigh.
> 
> .





Team1 said:


> This is almost as good aswhen someone asked what height you are





Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> ok :confused1:


What? You cant see the hilarity or insanity in that paragraph? :lol: Or the one on your height? :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> What? You cant see the hilarity or insanity in that paragraph? :lol: Or the one on your height? :lol:


not at all rab :/

you are a weirdo !


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Team1 said:


> What? You cant see the hilarity or insanity in that paragraph? :lol: Or the one on your height? :lol:


I can.....LOL.

Heard weather in Scotland still not great, did you train today Daz?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Haimer said:


> I can.....LOL.
> 
> Heard weather in Scotland still not great, did you train today Daz?


We all can mate. We all can :lol:

Just Daz in a nutshell. A mentalist

Weather in the west of Scotland today is very very cold but clear.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> not at all rab :/
> 
> you are a weirdo !


I asked how tall you are because you got some stodging legs but you went on to say how your 6 foot 5 if you had your Saturday night heels on or something


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

good leg session today

*Leg Press -*

2plates warm up

4plates warm up

10plates warm up

16plates confidence set

19plates working set 8reps

20plates working set 5reps (PB*) + 10plates drop set + 6plates drop set (drop sets where done slow and controlled, reps to failure, 15+ reps)

leg press can only hold 18plates so had to balance FOUR 10kg plates ontop of the sled (total of 20plates)

*Leg Extensions -*

35kg stack warm up

40kg stack warm up

70kg stack confidence set

95kg stack (full stack) working set 10reps + 40kg stack drop set

95kg stack (full stack) working set 10reps + 55kg stack drop set

*Seated Leg Curls -* SUPERSET W/ - *Kettle Bell Stiff Leg Deadlifts*

35kg stack warm up SUPERSET 24kg bells feel set getting good stretch at bottom and tight squeeze in my glutes and hams at the top

35kg stack warm up SUPERSET 24kg bells feel set (slow and controlled, focus on squeeze)

70kg stack confidence set 3-4reps

80kg stack working set 8reps SUPERSET 24kg bells feel set

90kg stack working set 5reps SUPERSET 24kg bells feel set

*Seated Calf Raise -*

apparatus warm up

20kg warm up

40kg confidence set

60kg working set 6-8reps + standing calf raises superset w/bodyweight to failure on the edge of a step

60kg working set 5-6reps + standing calf raises superset w/bodyweight to failure on the edge of a step

calf raises are always done with good squeeze and slow negative.

finished with some walking lunges w/bodyweight up and down my gym hall way thing to failure just to finish off my legs.

10min stretches and cooldown

BOOM :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

its the hammer strength seated calf raise machine i use -


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Problem with seated calf work is you dont engage the meat of your calfs, only the soleus. The meat of your calf the gastro isnt really woeking unless your knees ar lockd out


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

yeh a ken what ur sayin but good for variety and one hell of a unique burn you get doing them!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

yes mate the soleus is the long lateral like part and not the actual meat and big lump of muscle you want to grow. I do a variety of stuff but all with straight knees as the soleus is not worth working directly imo as its takng a poundin with thestability work on squats and bent over stuff like that

Hell even time to time donkey calf raises with rammers on my back when he was at his 19 stone glory.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

the soleus runs up the sides of the gastro (like a frame or border) and UNDER the gastro so important for complete development of the calf but doesnt need to be prioritised as such because as rab said "it gets worked during other exercises" eg squats , leg press's etc.

but every now and again direct work wont hurt.

kinda like rear delt work, your rear delts get worked during back exercises (rows etc) and direct rear delt work isnt COMPULSORY every single delt workout you do (because it gets hit during back movements etc)


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I dont htink its quite as simple as that or comparable like you say ese we could continue and say biceps get stimulated on back work so we dont need to do them

To me its about being sensible and looking at the bigger picture an whats reuired

I always do rear delts as wuote a priority as its something that if well developed i thing sets off a good back from the very top outer end...then the traps...adds to the lump and bump effect


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

And a good point you just made

you said rear delts get hit in with back so you dont need to do them every delt workout.

If rear delts are in effect a muscle that ties in with back work...why do them in with delts?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

soleus originates on the upper lateral side of the back(posterior) of the fibia but also partly on the tibia. i think it should be worked actually is its a muscle that altho is involved in other muscles never gets worked full to exhaustion. allowing this muscle to be worked properly and be forced to growth will give your calfs/below the knee area a more thicker 3d look as it will force the gastroc outwards.

just my thoughts tho.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> i've noticed a lot of guys on here train rear delts with back. i've never done specific rear delt work and think i may start doing it on back day. don't like bent over lateral raises so will probs do rev flys on cable pulley. are rear delts not used much in shoulder presses (bb/db)?
> 
> is it possible to do standing calf raises with a barbell? i think i'd much prefer this to single leg with db's but don't think i could balance lol. there is a smith but it can only hold a pathetic amount of weight, like 60-80kg (in a seperate part of the gym from free weights, there's only big plastic plates for the smith)


rear delts are used doing overhead barbell press's but not a great deal. Front and side delts do most of the work on press's.

ovcourse you can do standing barbell calf raises !? thats the most basic movement and most freeweight you can get so argueably the best movement to do (works all stabalizing muscles aswell etc)


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I also find Cross Trainer brings out the calves pretty well too.

DOMs from legs yet Daz?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Haimer said:


> I also find Cross Trainer brings out the calves pretty well too.
> 
> DOMs from legs yet Daz?


doms from the moment i left the gym :lol:

yeh my calfs burn pretty bad on the cross trainer lol !

walking home like bambi :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

great workout tonight

*Standing Alternate Dum Laterals -*

5kg dums warm up

10kg dums warm up

26kg dums confidence set/working set

30kg dums working set 8ish reps each side + ez bar upright rows superset 25kg to failure

30kg dums working set 6ish reps each side + ez bar upright rows superset 45kg to failure

10kg dums feel/pump set 10-12reps

*Seated Behind Neck Military Press's -*

30kg warm up

40kg warm up

60kg confidence set 5reps

70kg working set 8-10reps

80kg working set 6reps + 60kg drop set for 3-4reps

this sounds so gay and unbelievable but there was a total stranger (guy i had never spoke to in my life) standing at the side watching me in the mirror shouting "come on mate, 1 more rep" pure routing me on LOOOOOL WHAT THE HELL !??

after i done my set he came up to me and was saying "what was that you were doing, 60kg ?, how many sets did you do with that" pure interested in what i was doing and i was like "no that was a drop set i just did 80kg for 6" and he was saying "well done mate, thats impressive" :confused1:

but the weird thing was he was just a total normal guy, quite good build, guy just being nice ? its not like it was a fat geeky guy trying to come onto me. He was being pure sound and casual about it. Not pure overlly in my face and trying to grab my a*rse kinda thing lol

weird still lol !

*Straight Bar Pressdowns -*

15kg stack warm up

15kg stack warm up

25kg stack confidence set

35kg stack working set 10reps (was an easy set. should have went heavyer)

40kg stack working set 6-8reps + 2 drop sets

42.5kg stack working set 3-5reps + 2 drop sets

*Alternate Dum Curls -*

6kg dums warm up

10kg dums warm up

24kg working set 8-10reps each side +10kg dums drop set

felt decent doing the dum curls but decided to go for standing one arm cable curls with d handle attachment after talking about cables being good for constant tension etc

*Standing One Arm Cable Curls -*

15kg stack working set 8-10 reps each side

17.5kg stack working set 6reps each side + drop set

then finished with some stretches and light dumbell laterals with like 10kg dums just to finish off the workout and give my shoulders that final wee pump.

great workout, happy with how i pushed myself, was putting myself through pain and beyond, especially with the heavy laterals supersetted with ez bar upright rows, by the time i got the the rows i was knackered and still banged out 12-15reps of pure pain


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

LMAO, that was me Dave! Was just popping along to support you.

****s sake, next time I won't bother you ****!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> LMAO, that was me Dave! Was just popping along to support you.
> 
> ****s sake, next time I won't bother you ****!


:laugh::laugh: if i had known it was you you would have recieved a flying HUG :lol:  :laugh:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Will be there for next session then


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Will be there for next session then


location - wiltshire lol ??

somehow i doubt you will be chris so dont get my hopes up and then break my heart :no::no: :crying:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

ROFL! I am actually in on th seafront at Saltcoats now son. Just nomming on a cornish pasty. See you Saturday when you pop to gym and train with Team1, he invited me up


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> ROFL! I am actually in on th seafront at Saltcoats now son. Just nomming on a cornish pasty. See you Saturday when you pop to gym and train with Team1, he invited me up


i dont train with rab every saturday  (wish i did)

he stays in ayrshire and i stay in glasgow

i cant afford the travel every saturday, its like £9 for a train ticket to "no-mans land".

Wish i could train with rab every day of my life but we dont live in a perfect world so every 5-6weeks or so unfortunately 

gonna make a visit after new years, somtime in january if thats ok with the rabmaster 

cause after january its almost time to start my PREP FOR MY SHOW  :O:O !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (eek !)


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Update -*

workout today was outstanding  i cant describe how unique-ly fatigued my back feels after trial-ing a new exercise.

heres what the workout was -

*Incline Dum Press - (solo, no spotter to help with forced reps etc)*

12kg dums warm up

22kg dums warm up

34kg dums warm up

42kg dums working set 6-7reps + 22kg dums drop set with twist (for extra squeeze) 8-10reps

42kg dums working set 5reps + 22kg dums drop set with twist 6-8reps

was gonna go for 44kg bells but some big idiot f*ck was hogging them so went for 42's.

*Decline Bench Press -*

olympic bar warm up

40kg warm up

80kg confidence set 3-4reps

100kg working set 4reps + 60kg drop set 10reps

100kg working set 3reps + 60kg drop set 8-10reps

*
Cable Crossovers - varius height adjustments*

10kg stack pump set 12-15reps slow and squeeze

10kg stack pump set 12-15reps slow and squeeze

*T-bar Rows -*

1plate warm up

2plates warm up

3plates warm up/confidence set

4plates abandoned set 3-4reps (was supose to be a working set but was **** easy ! cant believe i actually thought i could only do 4plates, i did 3-4reps with it then stopped to save my energy)

6plates working set 6reps (form was a bit sloppy cause i went a bit TOO heavy)

5plates + 1 5kg plate(so 105kg) working set 8-10reps strict form, focusing on squeeze etc + 3plates drop set + 2plates drop set

?plates slow and controlled FEEL set (cant remember how many plates i did, maybe 3 maybe 4 ? cant remember lol?)

*
Roelly Winklaar high pulley v bar pulldowns (lying on an incline bench - chest down, instead of facing up, facing down on the bench, bench set at an average incline)*

15kg stack warm up

15kg stack warm up

30kg stack confidence set

60kg stack confidence set/working set

70kg stack (fullstack) working set 12ish reps

70kg stack working set 12ish reps + 30kg stack drop set

(70kg stack which was the full stack was light for me so just done loads of reps and went really slow and focusing on squeezing and engaging my lats and rhomboids and everything)

i watched a video of roelly winklaar doing this exercise and i thought it looked very unique and weird so wanted to trial it today as some pompus c*nt was using the pwoer rack for about an hour, had this bitch journalist with him giving him an interview and he was actually taking like 10minutes inbetween sets so i couldnt do the rack deadlifts (thankfully because then i wouldnt have discovered my new favourite exercise). This exercise is mind blowing. I garantee anyone of you guys on here if you try it you will not be disapointed.

the feeling you get doing it is second to none ! You feel it DIRECTLY in the centre of your back, the angle and everything is just SO unique and feeling is amazing.

i am definately going to do these all the time from now on, probably last in my back workouts cause they are more of a light, slow and controlled movement where you can focus on squeeze and the pump you get is in-describable.

skip to 5min 30seconds if your impatient - http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/22845b85ae122de53269/roellys-2010-bavaria-journey-part-2-back-training

i advise all of you to at least try it, its the best back exercise i've ever done for feeling and squeeze, i cant believe the area you feel it on your back is like an area you never really feel (directly in the centre of ur back) its so amazing.

booom


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Its completely different feeling from close grip pulldowns imo!


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Your number 1 for me mate:thumb:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

DNC said:


> Your number 1 for me mate:thumb:


is that directed at me  :confused1:

if so then mucho gratsias amego  :lol:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> is that directed at me  :confused1:
> 
> if so then mucho gratsias amego  :lol:


Was p1ssed on red wine mate and spreading some christmas cheer:thumbup1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

DNC said:


> Was p1ssed on red wine mate and spreading some christmas cheer:thumbup1:


lol how kind of you :laugh:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Update =*

todays workout was good and bad, bad because it wasnt my IDEAL workout of choice (eg exercises) but good because i got to do other things and got a different feeling and pump etc

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press -*

5kg on each side warm up

10kg on each side warm up

20kg on each side warm up

40kg on each side confidence set

50kg on each side working set 6rep + 30kg on each side drop set

52.5kg on each side working set 5reps + 40kg drop set + 20kg drop set

*Cable Laterals - very strict with solid form and squeeze at top*

5kg stack warm up/confidence set

10kg stack working set 6reps each side (was a bit to heavy as it was causing me to swing a bit) + 5kg stack drop set

7.5kg stack working set 10-12reps + 5kg stack drop set

7.5kg stack working set 10-12reps + 5kg stack drop set

drop sets were extremely slow and held at the top of the rep for couple of seconds for a squeeze, pump was honestly INSANE i was in actual pain in my shoulders cause of how pumped they were. I was standing with my arms at my side and my shoulders were still sore, it was almost TOO pumped :lol: SERIOUSLY lol !

*Cable One Arm Upright Rows - (like starting a chainsaw and pulling upwards as high as i could)*

15kg stack pump set 12-15reps with one side then 12-15reps with other and alternated again 12-15 with right side then 12-15 with left side, kinda like 2sets without a rest inbetween

no particular reason for it just felt like doing it, got a great pump and feeling

that was shoulders completely ****ed out their NUT !!!

*Close Grip Bench Press - (freeweight)*

olympic bar warm up

40kg warm up

60kg confidence set

100kg working set 2reps + 60kg drop set (the 100kg was SLIPPING out of my hands, like the bar was rolling out of my hands and i couldnt concentrate, it was so annoying cause i think i have the strength to get 3reps but the bar was rolling in my hands, its hard to describe but the set was ****ed :cursing:

90kg working set 3reps (was a bit better but still the bar felt like it was rolling out of my palms) + 60kg drop set

i think the problem was that for the past 2weeks + i have been doing smith machine close grip bench press's so my muscles have maybe adjusted to not having to balance and stabalize the bar and my wrists were rolling weird or somthing , definately going to stick with smith but some pr**k was using to smith today and i couldnt be bothered waiting

*Straight Bar Pressdowns -*

20kg stack slow and controlled, squeeze ?reps

30kg stack slow and controlled squeeze ?reps + 15kg stack drop set

*Barbell Curls*

olympic bar warm up

olympic bar warm up

40kg confidence set

60kg working set 3solid reps + 2-3 half reps (so 5-6reps) + 40kg drop set

50kg working set 6reps + 40kg drop set

then i did some light cable work (ie cable pressdowns, standing cable curls) and stretches, variety of angles and attatchments etc, nothing strenuous just light weight and getting a good squeeze, 1 set high reps, again no particular reason for doing it i just went with the flow and did what i felt i needed to do. Just going by how i felt.

did some posing in the gym and shoulders were lookin NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE, seriously improved since 8weeks ago. arms were not to bad (still horendously disapointed with them but just need to accept that i will never have amazing arms, my genetics are SH*ITE for arms, before i started lifting they were a measly and horrendous 10-11inches match stick material ! :sad: )


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Soz not been around much Dave 

Some very good improvements, obviously your "team" are working wonders currently

Good work


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Cheers jw.

Means a lot coming from u.

Cant thank my "team" enough and hope we continue to "work wonders" and get me to the olympua stage 

so honoured and forever grateful to rab and all the help he has given me. I am forever thankful to how much he has helped me. Rab is held in very high regard with me.

Rs has been good aswell for advice. Even urself. I am thankful to you all. You have no idea how much i appreciate it.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*HORENDOUS UPDATE =*

my f*cking supplements are late and went onto dpd website and it said all orders have been delayed for at least 5days and i run out of my current supplements TODAY  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

if there was a list of the worst things that could happen this would be high up at the top. I currently take in about 350-360g pro a day, 120-180g of which comes from shakes. So if i dont have my whey shakes thats me 120-180 GRAMS of protien less per day.

worst part is i am so skint so couldnt just replace it with chicken or eggs or somthing. I need 60g of protein for my morning shake, 60g of pro post workout and another 50-60g of pro for my 5th meal. That means i will need to replace my shakes with tins of tuna (2tins of sh*ty tuna) of which i probably wont be able to stomach cause tuna is the least appealing thing ever and 2 tins of it will have me boaking like **** tryin to finish.

this is so bad because i can barely afford "potentially" SIX tins of tuna per day so about £3 for 6tins of cheap ****e tesco own brand tuna, for the next 7days probably totalling £21 on all that tuna for the next week

i've not got the biggest appetite in the world thats why i have a lot of shakes as they are easyer to stomach and go down well, where as 2tins of tuna i will struggle to eat ffs 

this is gonna be the ****in worst week of my life FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKIN ****E !

the mother F8cking roads are cleared now and there is no more snow, theres plenty of cars driving about but yet according to DPD "due to severe weather conditions" , THE ROADS ARE FINE NOW ! THERES NOTHING SEVERE OR THAT SHOULD CAUSE MY PACKAGE TO BE DELAYED NOW FFS !

i cant believe how ragin i am right now, i would happily walk to the glasgow depot and collect it myself.

this is unreal and i am furious and am going to explode now !


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

Worst things that could happen

1. The world implodes

2. A new disease spreads, killing all living creatures

3. Dave's supplements come late

4. WW3


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Hey mate, chill, few days on lowered protein isn't goign to kill you or canibalise muscle.

In fact weeman and me have been discussing routine fasting to keep the body on a enhanced mode when we are eating, one thing that came out of that discussion was possibly cycling protein intake - because I do believe when you have had a lot of it going in for a long time, your body gets sloppy/wasteful/inefficient...

So, in a roundabout way, could do you good my man! Give your gut a little rest before hammering again 

Alternatively kill and eat stray cats/dogs/rats/children/prostitutes, all of which I am informed are over abundant in rutherglen


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Oh and PS, speak to Rab, I know you are skint, the wholesaler he goes to is under £2 ish for 30 good size eggs, and 38-40 for 10kg chicken breast (fresh)

In Dalry, right at the train station as it happens


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Oh and PS, speak to Rab, I know you are skint, the wholesaler he goes to is under £2 ish for 30 good size eggs, and 38-40 for 10kg chicken breast (fresh)
> 
> In Dalry, right at the train station as it happens


thats a tenner on the train to dalry but lol :laugh: and cant see him giving me as much of a helping hand as i'd like cause he is captain busy working 60hours + a week and driving 400 od miles a week so doesnt much time for the dazmaster :sad:

i am unbelievably impatient and when orders are late it makes me want to explode. I ordered some hoodies from bodybuildingwear.co.uk nearly 3weeks ago and still no sign of anything and the BAS*ARDS havnt even emailed me or anything telling me whats going on. F*ckin worst company on the internet !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i know that it wont do me much damage in terms of (obveously i'm not gonna loose muscle over the next week) but i will be starving fs cause thats basically 3meals out of my day i have whey protein with porridge powder (myprotien)(kinda like a homemade weight gainer where i know exactly whats in it and no added sugar or maltodextrin or dextrose or any other fillers)

first off i'm gonna have to cut down the scoops of whey from 3scoops per shake down to 1scoop, even still my current protein powder is nearly empty and will only do me 1-2more days max, maybe 3 if i use it extremely sparringly.

theres honestly nothing worse than when your daily routine gets ****ed up and you have to change and modify things when you dont want to !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i know that it wont do me much damage in terms of (obveously i'm not gonna loose muscle over the next week) but i will be starving fs cause thats basically 3meals out of my day i have whey protein with porridge powder (myprotien)(kinda like a homemade weight gainer where i know exactly whats in it and no added sugar or maltodextrin or dextrose or any other fillers)

first off i'm gonna have to cut down the scoops of whey from 3scoops per shake down to 1scoop, even still my current protein powder is nearly empty and will only do me 1-2more days max, maybe 3 if i use it extremely sparringly.

theres honestly nothing worse than when your daily routine gets ****ed up and you have to change and modify things when you dont want to !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Hey mate, chill, few days on lowered protein isn't goign to kill you or canibalise muscle.
> 
> In fact weeman and me have been discussing routine fasting to keep the body on a enhanced mode when we are eating, one thing that came out of that discussion was possibly cycling protein intake - because I do believe when you have had a lot of it going in for a long time, your body gets sloppy/wasteful/inefficient...
> 
> ...


yeh but it couldnt have came at a worse time cause i'm in the crucial stages of my first cycle so cant afford to be dropping protein, i need all the food possible and lowering food intake is the worse thing in my mind right now.

gonna ****in go down to tesco tonight and buy the cheapest worst quality stuff imaginable, i'm seriously down into the low figures of double digits (in terms of money) until the 24th of dec :S


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i know mate but its just mind games.

eating less food than i have been i cant help thinking, how am i going to grow by eating less :sad:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Is it a tenner return from Glasgow to down here?

Are you sure that it isn't cheaper, maybe at other times? When you been travelling previously? Before 9? They rack the price up to hit commuters and students, the utter fvcking cvnts


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Is it a tenner return from Glasgow to down here?
> 
> Are you sure that it isn't cheaper, maybe at other times? When you been travelling previously? Before 9? They rack the price up to hit commuters and students, the utter fvcking cvnts


well its 6.50 return to killsh*tehole maybe £6 to dalry.

still as i said rab aint got the time to meet me or anything like that so would have to go myself and i am not a member (do you not need to be a member to shop in bulk places like that?)

plus do i really have to travel all the way to dalry to get cheap food :laugh:

surely theres somwhere like that in glasgow :confused1: ?

should i bump up fats then if i might be decreasing protein for the next few days - week, cause my calories will drop if my pro drops ! :confused1:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

it will prob be therein a couple of days. wont do any harm. just have an extra portion of something soild, drop a bit of carbs to make space and use the week to harden up a bit...drop some water crap and maybe some fat

If skint and constantly on a tight budget, dont buy hoodies from bodybuilding warehouse. You cudda bought them from primark, saved cash and put the saved money aside either for food (like now when fuked up) if budget is skin tight or to your savings for competing as you better believe you will need a good few hundred quid for competing available. tan and trunks alone will cost you the best part if not £100.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> it will prob be therein a couple of days. wont do any harm. just have an extra portion of something soild, drop a bit of carbs to make space and use the week to harden up a bit...drop some water crap and maybe some fat
> 
> If skint and constantly on a tight budget, dont buy hoodies from bodybuilding warehouse. You cudda bought them from primark, saved cash and put the saved money aside either for food (like now when fuked up) if budget is skin tight or to your savings for competing as you better believe you will need a good few hundred quid for competing available. tan and trunks alone will cost you the best part if not £100.


the hoodies where only 19.99 so probs the exact same as primark but in future i will be shopping in primark and h&m if i ever need clothes, cheap hoodies, basic clothes, dont need any designer sh*te.

gonna have to see how things go over the week, but really p*ssed off. Due to snow like f*ck on thursday so things could be lookin worse than they are. Worse case scenario it will takes weeks maybe even months for my supps to arrive, best case scenario the supps arrive this week and i can get back on track.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Govan market used to be good back in my days in weegie land. Dunno if it is still going?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

dixie normus said:


> Govan market used to be good back in my days in weegie land. Dunno if it is still going?


GOVAN !

your obveously not familiar with the glasgow area cause govan is a no go area :laugh:

last time i was in govan i genuinly got chased off a gang of neds with STANLEY BLADES :sad:

****in scaryest moment of my life, managed to out run them, was off like a rocket when they whipped out their blades.

last time i go visit a girl from govan :laugh:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> GOVAN !
> 
> your obveously not familiar with the glasgow area cause govan is a no go area :laugh:
> 
> ...


Lived there just beside the river, not far from the underground :lol:


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Like has already been mentioned just buy a load of eggs - you can blend them up into a shake if you don't feel you can consume the extra meals.

Stay positive bro.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

dixie normus said:


> Lived there just beside the river, not far from the underground :lol:


then it was probably you who chased me :laugh:

c*nt :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Haimer said:


> Like has already been mentioned just buy a load of eggs - you can blend them up into a shake if you don't feel you can consume the extra meals.
> 
> Stay positive bro.


yeh but average egg has about 6g of pro in it. I need 50-60g of pro in the morning then 60g post workout , thats 8-10eggs per shake so 16-20eggs per day fs, thats a **** load of eggs to be consuming!

cholesterol will be sky high fs lol !

surely i couldn't eat 20eggs per day with yolk, maybe 10 whole eggs + 10 whites,

yolk is the fat and cholesterol

how much are eggs from supermarkets?


----------



## Yale (Nov 20, 2010)

where abouts in dalry do you get your chicken rab.i live in irvine so its closer than going down past coyolton where i get mines just now.sorry for the thread hijack mate.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yale said:


> where abouts in dalry do you get your chicken rab.i live in irvine so its closer than going down past coyolton where i get mines just now.sorry for the thread hijack mate.


dont apologise mate 

but dont expect a response from him soon, he is a very busy man and probably doesnt check my journal much these days so i'd private message him if u want an answer cause i doubt he'll see ur question in my thread.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

gonna just pop round to tesco tommorrow cause i can get 30 sh*tty cage eggs for 3ish pounds and i'll just have scrambled eggs twice a day until my supps arrive.

i'd rather suck ramsays dick than drink raw eggs and thats saying somthing cause we've all seen how tiny and pork sausage meat like it is !

I'll scramble 20eggs (10 whole, 10whites) up in the morning and split it into 2 tupa wear containers.

problem solved 

not as bad as i thought, scrambled eggs defo better than tuna ! i've ate so much tuna in the past 4 years that i cringe at the site of a tin !

having said that i'm off to have a tin :lol: seriously :laugh:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yale i get the chicken from Reids Dairy in Dalry. Its a big wholesale gaff down the back of the train station in dalry. biggest building right down the back

Daz. Your nutritional knowledge aint so smart there as ruaidhri says. thinking the cholesterol in egg yolks causes high blood cholesterol is appx 30 years out of date and even the goverment aint as far behind the times as you.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

correction my medical knowledge aint so great. High blood pressure and high cholesterol etc falls under health, medical and illness's categorys

nothin to do with my nutrition knowledge, i have actually displayed impressive nutritional knowledge by pointing out that i know which part of the egg contains which nutrients.

i have nutrition qualifications thank you very much so dont question my nutrition knowledge  :lol:

beatch


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ps - do u need to be a member to go into reids dairy (like cash n carrys) or can anyone walk in off the street

eg could i jump on a train to dalry and walk in off the street and purchase some chicken?


----------



## weeal (Aug 15, 2006)

looking good daz making some good progress.must be in good hands.also if its any help to you

scotch frost in uddingston bothwellpark ind estate do ten kilo of chicken for thirty five quid.ah

never go anywhere else now good quality chicken no need to hack it to death cutting aff

the crappy bits.sure there should be a bus fae rutherglen to uddingston.i also do the egg thing if a run out of powder

usually just nuke for thirty seconds then drink:thumbup1:.stay positive


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

weeal said:


> looking good daz making some good progress.must be in good hands.also if its any help to you
> 
> scotch frost in uddingston bothwellpark ind estate do ten kilo of chicken for thirty five quid.ah
> 
> ...


alright weeal , thanks for checking out my journal 

really appreciate that wee tip for chicken, thanks very much mate 

yeh i'll just substitute the 3 scoops of whey for 10egg omlettes until my supps arrive, not as bad as i thought 

thanks for the encouragement people i really appreciate it .


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

nah mate that comes under nutritional knowledge Daz. You must have been paying attention during that class.

Reids - no you dont need to be a member.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

is it 10kg of fresh or frozen chicken ? cause currently i only eat 3.5kg of chicken per week so 10kg would last me nearly 3weeks, whats the best before dates like ? would a 10lkg bag last me 3weeks (in terms of keeping fresh ? or would i have to use it up within a week etc ?

holy ship i just realised i spend almost 80quid on chicken per month when i could be getting it for 30-35!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

we'll agree to disagree with nutrition thing then!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

its fresh. you have to freeze it and go from there

On the nutrition thing - do you think some one who was a nutritional advisor wopuldnt have to know that kinda thing? Obviously they would else they cant advise on nutrition can they?

Fail


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

No, seriously Daz, you're completely wrong on the cholesterol bollocks with eggs.

If the British Heart Foundation actually state on their website 'eat as many eggs as you want', I can't see much wrong with them.

Oh, and if you're skint, get Rammers to post you a copy of 'The Great Cholesterol Con'.

All will be revealed...

There is no BAD cholesterol - FACT.

You need cholesterol to live and LOW cholesterol is TERRIBLE for you than high cholesterol.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

The guys are right re Cholesterol.

It is that vital to health that your liver manufactures it 24/7. You couldn't eat all the cholesterol your body needs daily, even if dietary consumption did directly affect blood levels.

The medical community is still way way behind, current treatment and diagnosis guidlines are based on faith and half truths at best.

Get eggs down you - but go for Weeals suggestion if you aren't cooking - at least nuke them before drinking. This destroys a compound in the raw egg called Avidin. Avidin binds to one of the B vitamins, stopping you from absorbing it.

Of course, with your amazing nutrition qualifications you must know this already :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> No, seriously Daz, you're completely wrong on the cholesterol bollocks with eggs.
> 
> If the British Heart Foundation actually state on their website 'eat as many eggs as you want', I can't see much wrong with them.
> 
> ...


Hey ma *****! Did you find the book informative then? Should take time to chase up the studies he refers to, he isn't bull****ting 

Ive been on whole milk and real butter since and loving it. Not been eating so many eggs as in an off phase form them, but whenever I so, whole all the way.

I'd rather have high cholesterol than low if I had to choose between the two :thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

rs007 said:


> Hey ma *****! Did you find the book informative then? Should take time to chase up the studies he refers to, he isn't bull****ting
> 
> Ive been on whole milk and real butter since and loving it. Not been eating so many eggs as in an off phase form them, but whenever I so, whole all the way.
> 
> I'd rather have high cholesterol than low if I had to choose between the two :thumbup1:


 :lol:

Yo, yo, yo DAWG!

Sh1ts all good in my hood *****.

Yeah, I read the book, and I'm going to read it again (and again, and again) to make sure I digest it all (I'm a bit special you see, I can only digest stuff in stages).

I'm not a milk fan tbh, but make sure I have WHOLE GOD DAMN MOTHERFU*KING EGGS EVERYDAY!

For real.

Word to your mother.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Completely and utterly miss read what i said/ment.

I was disagreeing about when i spoke about high cholesterol rab and others then said my NUTRITION knowledge was crap i then said having high cholesterol and high blood pressure eg illness's and health problems doesnt really come under the nutrition category. More sense if they said my medical knowledge was crap. Them sayin my nutrition knowledge being crap didnt make any sense cause i was talkin about high cholesterol and they should have said my HEALTH or MEDICAL knowledge was crap.

Rab then like the stuborn **** said no it does come under nutrition. So rab must go to see a nutritionist if he has health problems. Breaks his leg and goes to see a nutritionist.

I then disagreed with that.

I wasnt disagreeing about the eggs and cholesterol thing ffs!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

If i was to go to a nutritional advisor and ask "will egg yolks give me high cholesterol" then i think its a basic requirement that they know the answer. Thats basic

Also....a doctor may send someone to a nutritional advisor if they have high cholesterol to let them sort out a diet that will help fix the problem.....thus its kinda important that the NUTRITIONAL person kinda knows about that side of thing

I dunno if a nutritional guru can fix a broken leg though...probably outwith their remit

again

FAIL

:lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

No you fail rab and i am always right and am never wrong :lol:

Spazzy bastar* going to a nutritionist for a broken leg operation 

:lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATE =*

got home from the gym an hour ago and BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM

SUPPLEMENTS HAVE ARRIVED  :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:

CANY BELIEVE IT :lol:

****in YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALDY :bounce:

****ing over the moon 

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS :bounce:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Catastrophic Catabolism Chaos Averted!!!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Catastrophic Catabolism Chaos Averted!!!!


:laugh::laugh:

i know mate 

that was a close call 

:lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATE =*

Todays workout was amazing, everything went well, got amazing feeling in my muscles while training and was pushing myself hard as f*ck, for dam sure i have ignited some growth after todays sesh 

one of those workouts where you walk back into the locker room after it and have just an over whelming feeling of satisfaction and you just know that you've had a great workout.

started with

*Seated Side Laterals (both sides at the same time) -*

5kg dums warm up

10kg dums warm up

20kg dums confidence set/ working set 10reps + 10kg dum drop set

24kg dums working set 8reps (last two reps wherent full repetitions, just large partials) + 10kg dum drop set

26kg dums working set 6reps (last rep wasnt a full rep, just a large partial) + seated bent over laterals w 10kg dums

*Leaning Side Laterals -* light weight just getting a good squeeze and going slow, totally strict form

5kg disk in my hand 10 slow reps each side

5kg disk 10 slow reps each side

*Smith Machine Behind Neck Press -*smith bar weighs 7.5kg

27.5kg warm up

47.5kg warm up

77.5kg confidence set/working set 6ish reps

87.5kg working set 5reps + 47.5kg drop set

cant remember if i did another set or not lol :confused1:

*Pressdowns -* ez bar attachment

15kg stack warm up

20kg stack warm up

30kg stack confidence set

42.5kg stack working set 5reps + 2 drop sets

42.5kg stack working set 5reps + 2 drop sets

+ 1-2 sets at the end with the single rope attachment with light weight, going slow and squeezing

was impressed with the 42.5kg stack for 5 reps, think thats a PB

also think the 26kg seated laterals was a PB aswell with both arms at the same time, i can side lateral 30kg dums single arm (cause i can use momentum and swing) but both arms at the same time i'm pretty sure i've only done 24's or somthing.

*
Cable Ez bar Preacher Curls - *

10kg stack warm up

10kg stack warm up

20kg stack confidence set

30kg stack working set 6-8reps + drop set

30kg stack (cant remember if i went heavyer or not? might have been 32.5 or 35 stack ?) working set 6reps + drop set

+ 1-2 sets with d-handle attachment (single arm) with light weight and squeezing and going slow

cable preacher curls are gonna be a staple in my bicep training from now on. was f*ckin unbelievable and felt 1000 time better than dumbell preacher curls (no doubt because of the constant tension)

they were so amazing, definitely going to keep them going.

..............................

done some posing in the locker room afterwards and i was looking THICK as f*ck  arms and shoulders were lookin sexy as feck cause they were all pumped up and swollen  really boosted my confidence 

brilliant brilliant workout


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATERO !!!*

had a bit of hassle today getting to the gym cause of the ba*tarding snow but non the less got there eventually and man oh man what a sesh 

*Incline Dum Press -*

10kg warm up

22kg warm up

30kg confidence set 3-4reps

40kg working set 8reps

44kg working set 5reps + 20kg dum drop set

*Horizontal Hammer Strength Wide Press -*

20kg on each side warm up

40kg on each side warm up/confidence set

60kg on each side working set 10-12reps

70kg on each side working set 6-8reps + 40kg on each side drop set

*Cable Incline Fyles -*

5kg stack warm up

7.5kg stack warm up

17.5kg stack working set 6ish reps (was a bit to heavy, which is weird cause i can dumbell flye 30kg dums ?)

15kg stack working set 6-8reps

cable flyes were ****e, i really didnt like them, just going to stick with dumbells in future. I can a much better stretch and squeeze with the dumbells, the constant tension with the cables just doesnt allow you to squeeze hard at the top of each rep cause the tension is so much. Will be sticking with dumbells in future for flyes.

*Rack Deadlifts - pins set directly under my knee caps, NOT in line with my knee caps or above my knee caps at my quads, they were set under my knee caps as this was more comfortable for me*

60kg warm up

60kg warm up

100kg warm up

200kg confidence set 4-5reps

220kg working set 8reps (was NOT failure, stopped short to save energy for the final bad boy set  )

250kg working set FIVE REPS BABY 

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM, two hundred and fifty mother ****ing kilograms of steel smashed up and down with solid form for 5reps. i am over the moon with that and so proud of myself 

i felt like a god when i was doing it cause every one in the gym was watching me, i could see out the corners of my eyes everyone watching and it was phenomenal lol, as weeman says "i was the alpha super hench " or whatever the f*ck he says :laugh:

now i'm not a cocky guy in the slightest (quite oposite) and i'm not saying i am the strongest guy in my gym and defo not the biggest but at the time it felt amazing. I'm sure theres plenty guys out there who can lift more than that but non the less i'm still extremely impressed with myself at doing that and judging from the fact all the guys in the gym were watching me, obveously ment they were impressed or at the least intreeged, else why would they be watching me.

and theres this F*CKING pr**k in my gym, now i have to admit he is built and is pretty big and moves impressive weight etc but omg he has the kind of face you wouldnt get tired of smashing and to top it all off i swear he actually swaggers about the gym between equipment, kind of guy who thinks he is a hardman, i'm sure you can imagine the kind of guy, f*ckin thinks he is amazing and is the bee's knees, basically i f*ckin hate him and we have had an arguement before and nearly started fighting :laugh: and today when i was doing the rack deadlifts i could see him looking at the weight i was doing thinking "holy sh*t" and i was like "YEH BEATCH THATS RIGHT, I'M THE TOP DOG IN THIS GYM MOTHER F*CKER, WANNA STEP UP TO THE PLATE AND SEE IF YOU CAN EVEN MOVE THAT AMOUNT OF WEIGHT FOR 1REP C*NT FACE!?"

F*CKIN hate him lol

anyway lol :lol:

*T-bar Rows - super strict form, i dont let myself swing and bob up and down, i keep my base (legs, hips and back) solid and dont use sloppy form*

1 plate warm up

2 plates warm up

3 plates confidence set

4 plates + 10kg plate working set 6-8reps + 3plates drop set

4 plates + 10kg plate working set 6ish reps + 1plate one arm tbar rows drop set

*Roelly Winklaar Incline Bench pulldowns/rows w/v-bar -*

20kg stack warm up

30kg stack warm up

50kg stack working set 10-12reps

60kg stack working set 10reps + 30kg stack drop set

those roelly winklaar pulldowns/rows are f*cking amazing, better than sex btw, and trust me i know all about sex and how you do it :whistling:

:laugh::laugh:

what a workout


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Best of luck mate


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Simon01 said:


> Best of luck mate


cheers simon :thumb:

eye of the tiger


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> Completely and utterly miss read what i said/ment.
> 
> I was disagreeing about when i spoke about high cholesterol rab and others then said my NUTRITION knowledge was crap i then said having high cholesterol and high blood pressure eg illness's and health problems doesnt really come under the nutrition category. More sense if they said my medical knowledge was crap. Them sayin my nutrition knowledge being crap didnt make any sense cause i was talkin about high cholesterol and they should have said my HEALTH or MEDICAL knowledge was crap.
> 
> ...


worst back track in the history of man eevveerrrr!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

I dont even know what ur talkin about bigbear.

I dont speak yogi bear language. U need to talk sense when talkin to me


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATE -*

just thought i'd let all my fans know that....

the dazmaster 5000 has been bed ridden all day today and probably will be for the next couple of days 

i know this comes as a huge shock for you to hear but yes, even a man of my athletisism and alpha-ness gets a cold now and again !

But in all seriousness, i have got the worst cold i have ever had. It started off on sunday afternoon in work, my nose started getting blocked and i was blowing my nose every 2 seconds for the last 2-3hours of my shift. It was nothing to affect my daily activities but and i carried on working just ignoring it but when i got home at 10pm things just got a WHOLE lot worse !

when i got home i went up to my room to find my mum had rearanged everything and tidyed my room up for me. She said she spent about 5hours tidying it all up and cleaning it making it look all nice. But as soon as i seen my mum had done that my heart sank because my "vitimins" are stored in my room under my bed in an old shoe box with loads of rubbish and paper covering them up.

i said to my mum "oh my god mum, what have you done with the red shoe box that was under my bed"

she said, oh i just flattened it and chucked it out, there was just loads of rubbish in it.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh my mother of god i couldnt believe what i was hearing.

i ran out to the bins out on the street and tipped them upside down, pouring the rubbish all over the streets in a horendous frantic panic, desperately praying to god i would find my stuff.

after a while i found them and i cant even describe the relief i felt after i found them.

i cant believe the bullet i dodged, my mum didnt even notice the stuff.

anyway after that i was physically and emotionally exhausted, after i found the stuff i went out into my back garden and just burst into tears, it was so unbelievably emotional i was crying my eyes out at the whole situation, mostly relief.

Your probably thinking wtf why were u crying, but it was an abundance of things that caused that and all my emotions and feeling just opened up and it was so weird. I seen my mum chuckin out my stuff as my whole bodybuilding career being ruined (i know ridiculously drastic, but at the time thats what was going through my head = oh my god i wont be able to finish my cycle and now my whole bodybuilding career is over)

i know thats ludacris to think like that but i am a bit of a drama queen and at the time i was just panicing so much.

anyway after that ordeal which delayed me having my last meal of the day by about 2hours i had my food at about 1am then went up to bed and thats when my cold/flu hit its peak.

my nose was so blocked that i actually couldnt breath and the fact i couldnt breathe ment i started panicing like "oh my god when is this going to stop", not being able to breathe right ment i couldnt sleep so i was rolling about my bed for hours and couldnt even close my eyes i was so sick, i then got up and went down stairs (about 3am) and went on internet and was looking for any tips and ideas for unblocking a nose. I then tryed loads of stuff and in the end eventually just fell asleep but only for 30minutes or so, i was waking up every 30-60min from there on out having to use the toilet (**** cause of how much water i was drinking because of my dry throat and dihorea, i actually did about 6 ****s throughout the night and overall it was just the most horendous night sleep of my life.

i woke up around 7am and plan was to start my day and have my meals then go to the gym but after the night i had and cold/flu symptoms not any better i was going nowhere. I actually cant remember the last time i missed a training session. That was harder to deal with than the cold/flu symptoms cause i never ever ever EVER miss a workout but bottom line was a workout would have done me no good at all and probably would have made me worse so i just had to accept a bed ridden day.

so today i have been sat up in bed, getting up every couple of hours for cup a soups and anything really (in terms of food) and taking cold relief tablets every 4hours and drinking honey and cinnamon drinks, chicken noodle soup, doing anything and everything to get rid of this cold but this is the most severe cold i have ever had so it looks like i am going to be bed ridden for a good few days 

this is the worst thing that could happen to me right now because i am in the middle of a cycle so CAN NOT afford days off of not training or eating right.

i am literally at the lowest of lows right now and just want to hurry up and be better. I am so impatient with things like this, i CANT F*CKING afford days off and missing training sessions, i am so angry and raging and just want this cold to get itself to f*ck PLEASE !


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Get better soon Dave


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I cannot help but smile when I read your posts Dave. You could not write that sh1t


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

That post just made my day :lol:

Few days off wont do you any harm. Reax and get better

Next off...fuking keep your room tidy you pleb. Man up and keep your sh!t in order save your mum coming into your room and wiping your ass for you.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Might be swine flu! 

Get well soon John!  :thumb:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

i cant believe i wasted 10 minutes of my life reading that tripe get your sh1t together ya noob


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Hey pricks - lay off ma homie Dazza

Cvnt is hitting on bad times, takes the time to type it all up, and all y'all is doing is hatin' on a *****

Haterz gonna hate

Get well soon Dazza, I'm sending you some of that fine postive mental waves sh1t right now


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

feeling the love 

especially from my mum 

that women is everything i live for !

cant describe how much i love her.

gets me really emotional to even talk about her

she means the world to me

hopefully tonight wont be as bad as last night

you really take your health for granted when you become ill

opens your eyes to how important your health is.

this may be a mile stone to me being more health conscious !

thanks for the sympathy everyone and big bear can go finger a lemon!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Hey pricks - lay off ma homie Dazza
> 
> Cvnt is hitting on bad times, takes the time to type it all up, and all y'all is doing is hatin' on a *****
> 
> ...


 rs you couldnt be higher up in my good books if you tryed  :thumb:

feelin your love on my hip :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Alright alright, its only a cold, not like fvcking AIDS or anything :lol:

Hoping you bounce back quick big guy. You planning any time off - R&R - over Christmas and New Year? Does you good IMO, but then, I am not as devoted to BB as you it is fair to say!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i'll have some time off for R&R in february, before CONTEST PREP 9000 DAZ MASTER STYLE beggins on the 1st of march 

but december and january its balls to the walls !

i know its only a cold but i never get colds this bad so its just a massive shock to the system


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Day 2 in bed: * 

had a better sleep last night but still a pretty ****ty night sleep. Blocked nose and stuffyness has simmered down slightly but now my throat is dry as **** and dry coughs fs, so annoying 

as well as diarrhea to the max, this is making me extremely paranoid cause dry throat is a sign of dehydration and diarrhea combined with dehyrated = DEATH !

so i am drinking buckets of water, trying to eat salty foods and took a double dose of zinc, hundreds of vitamin c and currently drinking lemon flavoured lemsip hot drink with honey in it to ease my sore throat

f*ckin nightmare, so impatient when it comes to things like this. Just want to hurry up and be back to 100% 

right now i'm probably around 70%, i could get up and go to work and go to the gym but i would feel **** and probably have no energy so today has been and will be another bed ridden day 

dont worry my beautiful fans however because the daz master will be back as soon as possible (really hope its soon lol)

say a prayer for me and my poor wee soul


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

aparently you need plenty of fluids and salt to re-hyrate, anyone know what foods would be best to eat ?

kangaroo penis ?

turtles jed ?

bamboo schwinckter ?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Your own cum is the best thing for rehydration. The semen suspends the sodium and zinc in your belly (sticks to your gut wall) so you dont just sh!t it out.

Fill a shot glass and get it down you

Add a teaspoon of sugar as it may make you gag


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Your own cum is the best thing for rehydration. The semen suspends the sodium and zinc in your belly (sticks to your gut wall) so you dont just sh!t it out.
> 
> Fill a shot glass and get it down you
> 
> Add a teaspoon of sugar as it may make you gag


oh bas*ard i have already made my daily romance explosion :cursing:

cant break the code and have more than one in a day 

tomorrow definitely :thumb:

:laugh:


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Going through the same illness sh1t! Well not the bowel movements, just the massively blocked nose and sore throat. Taking time off gym as no point lifting when ill, will just de-motivate me not improving my weights etc.

Few tips I am doing to try and get better ASAP - doubled my Vit C dosage, constantly eating honey & lemon strepsils, blowing your nose - don't sniff as it just keeps the bacteria in you! And a new one I tried this week - chucking your chicken into your soup. Trying to still get plenty of protein in is pretty hard when ill, but I've been having my chicken in the soup and it goes down pretty well. Having it in chicken soup and it's tasty, bit of bread with it too (not great carbs but better than no carbs) - so essentially keeping protein high and having "low carb" days as such! Stay positive bro.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

why would daz need to drink more jiz he gets a fair amount of yours down his throat daily anyway


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i wish bigbear 

:laugh:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

you really worry me


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

i found that comment 100% creepy and you will defo be getting Rammers to tan you up at the show in august.

also...i was thinking there....See when your mum cleaned out your room....did she throw out your crusty w&nking sock or did she leave you it aside

DOnt worry about your mum knowing you w&nk Daz....we all do it...even your mum sometimes im sure


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ahaaaaaaaaa :laugh:

it was clearly a joke ya homophobe. Even if i was gay i would never go for a james blunt style guy.

I couldnt care less if my mum found out i ****ed fs lol, but she would panic if she found the "vitamins" cause she doesnt know anything about them so would just asume cause of the media that i will die from them or somthin stupid.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Your right. You shouldnt be bothered if your mum knows you masturbate....as long as you know she also does the same.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Youre right rab, you can bet your ar$e she w4nks - prob while looking at pics of you and me, given that we are internet celebs etc

edit: and downright fvcking sexy to all sexes


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

I know she does aswell. I found her dildo so put two and two together :laugh:

And i tryd to fit it in my ass but my asshole is too tight. I have a virgin ass hole

Unlike you two who have **** holes the size of oranges ya pair of bum shaggers :laugh:


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> I know she does aswell. I found her dildo so put two and two together :laugh:
> 
> And i tryd to fit it in my ass but my asshole is too tight. I have a virgin ass hole


Does this post creep anyone else out?!!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

A little but to be quite honest im more intrigued and want more detail...ie...what colour, size and type was the s3x toy does Daz's mum have and did it smell of pink or stink?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Dave, I am starting to worry for you son.

You need to consider how you carry yourself at all times. Prospective sponsors won't like this homosexual nonsense. The Weider's won't be giving you a contract if you carry on with this nonsense. You are bringing BBing into disrepute; sort it out son.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Dave, I am starting to worry for you son.
> 
> You need to consider how you carry yourself at all times. Prospective sponsors won't like this homosexual nonsense. The Weider's won't be giving you a contract if you carry on with this nonsense. You are bringing BBing into disrepute; sort it out son.


Not only that - the gayness angle - but a few of his posts there had severely incestual over tones, that just won't go down well in the mags tbh


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

You just have to look at Kai Greene and what happend to him after his **** stuff. Ruined his prefessional career in terms of sponsorsip and he is totally skint because of it


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Aye right enough Rab...

[RS runs out to buy a bag of grapefruit and a digital camera]


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

well at least i'll always have muscle meds :laugh:

and incase anyone is dumb enough to think i was serious about all that dildo stuff, IT WAS A JOKE !

sorry to break it to you rab and rams but my mum doesnt have any dildos (i've asked her)

:lol:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> well at least i'll always have muscle meds :laugh:
> 
> and incase anyone is dumb enough to think i was serious about all that dildo stuff, IT WAS A JOKE !
> 
> ...


you truely are a strange little man


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> you truely are a strange little man


6foot3 is little is it lol?

Sorry big bear but YOU are the little one 

BOOM :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

you just called a guy closing in on 400lb at 6ft with probably 24+ inch arms little?

Sorry Daz, you know I love you and all, but that has got to be the most mong comment you have made to date :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

I am bigger than big bear so will look down on him and pat him on the head. Regardless of how much he weighs or how big his arms are i will always be BIGGER than him so BOOM times 2


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> I am bigger than big bear so will look down on him and pat him on the head. Regardless of how much he weighs or how big his arms are i will always be BIGGER than him so BOOM times 2


Well in that case, since he is only - what - 5-11 - you are bigger than Jay Cutler too

What the fvck are you waiting for, go get that Olympia

:lol:

In fact - I might start a thread about tall farmer built guys that think they are bigger than everyone else, just because they are taller :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> I am bigger than big bear so will look down on him and pat him on the head. Regardless of how much he weighs or how big his arms are i will always be BIGGER than him so BOOM times 2


only up to the point where i knee cap ya then youll be just over 5ft wee man


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ok little yin


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATE-AMUS MAXIMUS =*

today was the first day back training after a suicidal 7 full days OFF !!

it honestly felt like i hadnt trained in ****ing weeks, such an inconvenience but i'm back to around 80% now (still got a cough and runny nose now and again, not fully recovered) so back to training.

todays workout was really good.

Seated Dum Press (worked upto 40kg dumbbells for 5reps - no spotter)

Seated Side Laterals (worked upto 26kg dumbbells for 8ish reps)

Cable Pressdowns (worked upto 42.5kg stack for 5ish reps)

Cable Preacher Curls (worked upto 30kg stack for 5-6 reps)

had a look in mirror after workout and was looking nice and full.

tommorow is legs and gonna go for more higher rep/ higher volume type training as all of the rumours and debates surrounding your lower body needing higher rep ranges and higher volume to stimulate growth has made me want to try it out, basically every guy that has great wheels 9 times out of 10 uses high volume/ high rep ranges for leg growth and i have always trained very low rep ranges with legs 6-10 so i'm gonna try 15-20-25 rep sets tommorow and see how it goes.

still think it will be a few weeks still before i am back to 100% but as for now just need to keep on trucking :thumb:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATE OF THE YEAR =*

ok firstly happy new year to everyone and wish you all the best for 2011

now thats out the way its time to update on how the past couple of weeks have been

past few weeks have been horendous to say the least.

the week i had the flu and was bed ridden and didnt train all week and my eating was ****e cause my appetite was f*cked from being ill so in terms of bodybuilding the week was horendous. That week there was better but still appetite was affected and wasnt really hungry. Having said that i still forced 90% of my meals in (couple of nights when i was supose to have my mince and tatties at night i would just dingy it cause i was shattered from a lot of overtime in work and crappy appetite).

training that week was monday - delts n arms, tuesday - legs, thursday - chest and back.

because of the times my gym was open over the holidays and because of a **** load of overtime i have been doing (cause i seriously seriously need money for my prep) i had to adjust my training and opt to skip my 2nd delt and arm workout which should have been thursday and i just trained chest and back instead cause i couldnt afford to skip a chest and back session (but i could afford to skip a delt and arms session because i had already at least trained them once that week).

anyway the workouts were good. strength hadnt dropped (which i was thinking would have because of missing a full week of workouts and being ill). I actually got some pb's, off the top of my head i was triceps pressdowning more weight that ever with amazing solid form and my rack deadlifting just keeps getting better and better.

heres what my rack deadlifting was on the thursday workout -

60kg warm up

100kg warm up

140kg warm up/confidence set

220kg working set 8reps (wasnt complete failure but still a good effort set, wanted to save some energy for the bigger weights)

240kg working set 6reps

260kg working set 2reps

was feeling really good and strong so decided to go for 260kg (6plates on each side of bar) and only planned on a 1rep max but it went up pretty strongly so i went for rep 2 and i got it.

however on the 2nd rep i literally shat myself ...... :/

so much pressure and strain that i actually shat :laugh::laugh:

had to run to the toilet and wipe :laugh::laugh:

.................................

now that i have reflected on the past its time to talk about the future.

i just did my last "jamesbonjovi" tonight of my cycle. Total of 11 "jamesbonjovi"'s

planned of being 12 weeks but an increase in dosage caused me to run out a week short. Not that big a deal i dont think. 11 weeks is still fine.

overall ecstatic with gains, size and strength up and i have put on a good amount of muscle. the bulk isnt finished yet however, i'll be continueing to bulk for the whole of january but thats just my vitamins finished now.

plans now is to continue bulk and training insane for the whole of january. February will be a maintainance month. I'll maybe take some time off training altogether(a week or somthing) to give my body a rest because come the 1st of march its gonna be all guns a blazin and eye of the tiger 100 miles an hour.

not had time to plan exactly what my prep will be but i am giving myself over 6months to prep. A total of 24-26 weeks.

Its not going to be totally strict for the full 26weeks. the first month i will just clean up diet maybe reduce some macros (carbs) but not introduce cardio yet. Then i'll just start introducing things slowly as the weeks and months come in and do things gradually instead of drastic changes and loosing too much too fast.

i recon thats a very wise and smart method.

anyway need to keep training like a mad man for now and keep the bulking mentality and just keep pushing to add as much muscle as possible just now

onwards and upwards :thumbup1:


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

You planning on a PCT pal? And adding any supplements to try and boost test (d-aspartic acid for example) when cycle is finished?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Hope 2011 brings everything yo want Dave


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Haimer said:


> You planning on a PCT pal? And adding any supplements to try and boost test (d-aspartic acid for example) when cycle is finished?


 Not sure yet. Depends on how my body reacts over the nrxt 2-3weeks. I have plenty of nolva onhand. In regards to supplements to boost test = why exactly would i be trying to do that? I'm not being cheeky or sarcastic, i'm genuinly asking why i would be tryin to boost test after a cycle? Wasnt planning on it but open to suggestions!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Hope 2011 brings everything yo want Dave


 thank you   

and likewise chris


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> Not sure yet. Depends on how my body reacts over the nrxt 2-3weeks. I have plenty of nolva onhand. In regards to supplements to boost test = why exactly would i be trying to do that? I'm not being cheeky or sarcastic, i'm genuinly asking why i would be tryin to boost test after a cycle? Wasnt planning on it but open to suggestions!


I had been reading a thread on DAA in regards to being used during PCT and there were quite a few reviews from people saying it helped ensure there was no massive loss of libido/ed, helped strength and gave them a minimal loss in strength.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/112992-d-aspartic-acid-good-sh-t-1.html

I dunno, I guess the way I see it you are going from a fairly huge amount of test in your body to very minimal, with lots of estrogen floating about your body still. Surely it'd be a good thing to supplement something like DAA so the 'downtime' isn't so major as such. I'm still new to the game and still need to do plenty of reading, but it makes sense to me (unless rs/big bear/team1 comes along and disagrees!) Though I can see it as just another thing to put in your body.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

daz why would you take time off when your natural test is going to be pretty much at its lowest? now as the gear is coming out of your system you should be training hard and trying to get your natural test on line as soon as possible, so hcg and (my personal choice) aromastatin. i would also be looking at natural test boosters as well, the longer your nat test is low the more mass you struggle to maintain!

taking time off in feb i think is just plain daft, why do u need time off? yes your doing a long diet but its not really going to be hard on your body until the end however it will be hard on your head, thats going to be your biggest problem imo

bottom line the quicker you get nat test on line the more size you retain


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree with The Bear. There is some strange logic here and im thinking it might be just due to a mit of misunderstanding of the scenario at hand.

unles you intend to take a cosiderable time off gear inbtween the end of this cycle ad the start 0f the next then PCT isnt worth your ass doing imo.

I think your schedule for competing in Aug, taking a good few month off gear, dieting and tryng to grow some more is a tight schedule


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> daz why would you take time off when your natural test is going to be pretty much at its lowest? now as the gear is coming out of your system you should be training hard and trying to get your natural test on line as soon as possible, so hcg and (my personal choice) aromastatin. i would also be looking at natural test boosters as well, the longer your nat test is low the more mass you struggle to maintain!
> 
> taking time off in feb i think is just plain daft, why do u need time off? yes your doing a long diet but its not really going to be hard on your body until the end however it will be hard on your head, thats going to be your biggest problem imo
> 
> bottom line the quicker you get nat test on line the more size you retain


ok cool thanks for the advice.

i wont take time off then bigbear, your right i dont really need to take time off.

yeh diet is 90% mental imo, if your mentally strong you can withstand a diet. Its weak minded people that break and throw in the towel so i will be focusing on being strong minded (and like to think i am).

need some advice asap before i decide what the plan of action is so i will PM you big boys soon


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*FINAL UPDATE OF BULK*

right been brain storming past few days, talking with peepes and decideing on the plan of action from here on out and what me and the boss man have decided on is to do a 8week cut just now to get myself as in reasonable condition (as close to stage ready as possible) then switch gears back and do a BIG bulk for 6-8weeks, put on as much OOMPH as possible then the final cut for 12-14weeks leading into the show!

now that is a plan and a half  sounds great to me because your body grows in short bursts, you put loads and loads of muscle on and strength shoots up in the first 6-8weeks and then it all starts to gradually slow down (because obveously your body cant just keep getting stronger week by week at the same rate)

so by doing several short cuts and bulks i think that is a very effective method.

so that means for now the bulk is complete. I think i maxed out at around 224-226lbs, round about that mark my body just started to slow way way down and i wasnt gaining any more weight (or was gaining very slowly).

Quite annoyingly i have actually lost some weight due to the 2weeks of not eating right or training. (first week i was loaded with the flu and was eating like a pesant, the second week i was much better and back to training but appetite was still affected so not all meals were finished etc :S anyway i am still sitting at around 217-218 on an empty stomach in the morning so not any drastic weight loss.

reflections on this bulk - f*ckin fantastic lol, strength has went through the roof, size is much much improved, i can physically see the changes in my muscles. My delts and my legs are the standout improvements for me. Before this bulk i didnt even feel like i had muscles in my legs and on my shoulders but now i am slowly but surely starting to look like an actual bodybuilder 

anyway onwards and upwards

plan of action now is to bulk for the rest of the week (a bit of stuffing my face) and then on sunday its 100% dieting for 8weeks.

so diet starts on sunday  back to AM fasted cardio power walks baby.......  :no: :thumbdown:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*8 WEEK MINI CUT JOURNAL*

Right 8week cut starts on sunday

for cardio i will start with 30min powerwalks 6 days a week (normally i would work up to that amount but i only have 8weeks so cant gradually do things, just need to start with a bang and give my metabolism a boot up the ****)

power walks will be done AM before breakfast (on an empty stomach)

as far as nutrition i will reduce carbs and protein slightly but the main outline of my nutrition for my bulk will be the same (the meals)

heres what my diet will be

Meal 1 - 1scoop whey, 2scoops porridge oats

Meal 2 - 150g Chicken breast, 56.25g Wholegrain pasta or rice (no pasta sauce, just nandos chicken marinade on chicken)

Meal 3 - 150g Chicken breast, 56.25g Wholegrain pasta or rice (no pasta sauce, just nandos chicken marinade on chicken)

Meal 4 - 2scoops whey, 1scoop dextrose (post workout)

Meal 5 - 150g Chicken breast, 56.25g Wholegrain pasta or rice (no pasta sauce, just nandos chicken marinade on chicken)

Meal 6 - 150g Chicken breast, 56.25g Wholegrain pasta or rice (no pasta sauce, just nandos chicken marinade on chicken)

Meal 7 - 1 tin of tuna, 1 tbsp light mayo, spring onions (tuna and spring onion salad)

thats around -

300-310g pro

260-270g carbs

90-100g fats

that clean diet along with the fasted power walks will surely get me shedding the flab.

will monitor on a weekly basis my weight (every saturday morning) to ensure i am loosing weight.

Only planning on loosing 1-2lbs per week but the first couple of weeks i will probably loose more just because of the sudden change (water and glycogen weight loss most likely)

training will stay the exact same - training as heavy as possible and extremely intense

gonna stick to the low volume approach (1-2 working sets) as it has been workin well for me recently.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Weight Training Sessions =*

Monday - Delts and Arms

Tuesday - REST

Wednesday - Quads and Hams

Thursday - Delts and Arms

Friday - REST

Saturday - Chest and Back

Sunday - REST

*Cardio Sessions =*

Monday - 40min powerwalk

Tuesday - 40min powerwalk

Wednesday - 40min powerwalk

Thursday - 40min powerwalk

Friday - 40min powerwalk

Saturday - rest

Sunday - 40min powerwalk


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Team1 said:


> I agree with The Bear. There is some strange logic here and im thinking it might be just due to a mit of misunderstanding of the scenario at hand.
> 
> unles you intend to take a cosiderable time off gear inbtween the end of this cycle ad the start 0f the next then PCT isnt worth your ass doing imo.
> 
> I think your schedule for competing in Aug, taking a good few month off gear, dieting and tryng to grow some more is a tight schedule


Rab what would you define as 'considerable time off' to justify PCT? What would you say for 8-12 weeks planned time off?

Daz, any pictures of you after your bulk? Would be good to see them and then you can take some from cut to see changes?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Imo you have afew choices daz and thats one of them thatseems sound to me

Haimer. If i spend 12 weeks on then i wouldnt bother with any sort of pct unless taking 8-12 weeks yes....and if even bothering to take time off i dont see the point unless its at least as long or longer than on...why put your hormones through turmoil of coming off and take a bucket of harsh anti cancer drung....make your test crash, let the body start to recover to just jump back onto hormones again before its even recovered or you have had an actul break from gear where your body is merry and sitting normal where it should be? its totally nonsensical imo!

either stay on at a low dose (trt) or take a time off that will let your body recover and be "normal"..not superhuman for a while if that makes sense? 6-8 weeks off and usng "PCT" drugs to me is ridiculous


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

....


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i think i am gonna give the morning powerwalks a miss (at least for a couple of weeks) to try out cardio post workout.
> 
> i've been pondering past few days thinking - do i really NEED to do cardio first thing in the morning on an empty stomach really ****in early out in the freezing cold ?
> 
> ...


daz you muppet.

in a morning you are devoide of any fuel so with the correct mild intensity cardio your body will use fat as an energy source

post workout is nowhere near as effective as one you do have energy available to use so the body is going to be less inclined to use fat also th ework out will have boosted your met rate anyway so youll continue to burn calories ata greater rate so why go over that ground again by doing cardio

stop using excuses to justify the fact that you dont want to get up off your **** in a morning and go out in the cold, man up!!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

F*CK SAKE BIG BEAR ! :cursing:

i dont need lectures on how effective morning cardio is, everything you said in that post i know already. you might aswell have said the sky is blue and grass is green cause i know all that.

I just deleted the post cause i read over it and changed my mind and thought "shut it darren and just do your morning powerwalks"

and then you go ahead and quote it so now the whole world can see it

THANKS ALOT :cursing:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*THAT POST THE BIGBEAR QUOTED NO LONGER APPLIES AND DOENST EXIST ANYMORE SO ANYONE WHO COMMENTS ABOUT IT IS AN IDIOT*

i will be doing my morning powerwalks on an empty stomach 6days a week !


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Seriously Daz. What's wrong with you?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Seriously Daz. What's wrong with you?


i really dont know rab lol

i must have some sort of disease that makes me chop and change my mind every 2 seconds :S

i need help :S


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

you must have some sort of disease that makes you a cheeky c*nt ant spout sh!te at people who are offering you sound advice


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> you must have some sort of disease that makes you a cheeky c*nt ant spout sh!te at people who are offering you sound advice


tourettes then i recon :laugh:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> F*CK SAKE BIG BEAR ! :cursing:
> 
> i dont need lectures on how effective morning cardio is, everything you said in that post i know already. you might aswell have said the sky is blue and grass is green cause i know all that.
> 
> ...


keep going wee one i will have my day (evil laugh ensues)


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> keep going wee one i will have my day (evil laugh ensues)


i didnt say anything offensive to you or deliberately negative to you and never would so if and when you do rape me in the future i will think it will be an extremely harsh crime to commit because i didnt do anything to you and wouldnt deserve to be anger raped !

:thumb:


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Just read your journal on your cutting and wow, the difference is awesome. Keep up the hard work mate. Anything is possible when you put ya mind to it.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*QUICK UPDATE -*

changed the diet a little, few wee changes =

Meal 1 - 1scoop whey, 50g porridge oats, 2tbsp extra virgin olive oil

Meal 2 - 168.75g Chicken breast, 56.25g Wholegrain pasta (no pasta sauce, just nandos chicken marinade on chicken)

Meal 3 - 168.75g Chicken breast, 56.25g Wholegrain pasta (no pasta sauce, just nandos chicken marinade on chicken)

Meal 4 - 2scoops whey, 1scoop dextrose (post workout)

Meal 5 - 168.75g Chicken breast, 56.25g Wholegrain pasta (no pasta sauce, just nandos chicken marinade on chicken)

Meal 6 - 168/75g Chicken breast, 56.25g Wholegrain pasta (no pasta sauce, just nandos chicken marinade on chicken)

Meal 7 - 1 tin of tuna, 2 tbsp light mayo, 2tbsp extra virgin olive oil, 3-4 spring onions (tuna and spring onion salad)

thats around -

*325g pro*

*
225g carbs*

*
102g fats*

*
3118 kcal*

....................

and i am going to continue with the exact same training as i have been doing (training delts and arms twice a week, they have been responding well to this so i will keep it going)

morning cardio will be done on an empty stomach 40min powerwalks, 6days a week. sunday right through till friday.

*Weight Training Sessions =*

Monday - Delts and Arms

Tuesday - REST

Wednesday - Quads and Hams

Thursday - Delts and Arms

Friday - REST

Saturday - Chest and Back

Sunday - REST

*Cardio Sessions =*

Monday - 40min powerwalk

Tuesday - 40min powerwalk

Wednesday - 40min powerwalk

Thursday - 40min powerwalk

Friday - 40min powerwalk

Saturday - rest

Sunday - 40min powerwalk

cheats will be on saturday and i will just have whatever i am craving at the time. Not planning on going to crazy with cheats. Cheats will depend on how effective/good my week has been ie how much weight i have lost (2lbs). If i havent lost 2lbs i wont have a cheat and will change the diet up. (but i should be fine on the diet i will be on and the amount of cardio)

*DIET STARTS TOMORROW MORNING BRIGHT AN EARLY *


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Boom :thumb:

first cardio session in thde bag 

went to tesco last night and picked up a really good digital scale (kitchen scale) for 9 smackers

now i have a good quality digital scale that i can measure out all my food with so i know exactly how much i am eating.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

****IN LOST MY IPOD !

I think it flew out my bag when i was running for the train cause when i got on the train i looked at my bag and my earphones where dangling out the side pocket and my ipod was NOT connected !

****in £160 ipod classic 80gb with 1000's of tunes and dozens of movies on it !

really wish i could find out where the **** it is, i went back to the train station and i couldnt see it anywhere ? someone must have picked it up as soon as i dropped it **** SAKE !!!!!!!!!

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM !


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Daz I am surprised you are doing that much cardio and have lowered the cals.

The fact you have just come off your first course, I personally would keep the cals the same (infact probably up the cals, especially from protein) to try and keep as much muscle as possible. I dunno it just makes sense in my mind that if you come off a course you risk losing muscle, so in order to keep as much muscle as possible you should have protein very high (280 isnt that high IMO) and keep carbs and fats "high" to continue trying to keep strength up in gym.

Then once fully recovered introduce some cardio or lower the carbs.

At the end of the day it's up to you, but I know I'd be worried about losing muscle and surely doing fasted cardio along with a decrease in cals would only increase the chances? Just my two cents.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> *QUICK UPDATE -*
> 
> changed the diet a little, few wee changes =
> 
> ...


Id up the protein a little mate. although dieting and doing cardio you can still grow very slightly into the start of a diet


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Id up the protein a little mate. although dieting and doing cardio you can still grow very slightly into the start of a diet


sure thing boss  , i'll add a scoop of whey ontop of each shake so will be 3scoops of whey, totalling 320g of protein.

however 280g is still fine in my opinion because my bodyweight is 216ish just now so thats well more than 1g per pound !!!?

i will up the protein regardless because you are the boss lol !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Haimer said:


> Daz I am surprised you are doing that much cardio and have lowered the cals.
> 
> The fact you have just come off your first course, I personally would keep the cals the same (infact probably up the cals, especially from protein) to try and keep as much muscle as possible. I dunno it just makes sense in my mind that if you come off a course you risk losing muscle, so in order to keep as much muscle as possible you should have protein very high (280 isnt that high IMO) and keep carbs and fats "high" to continue trying to keep strength up in gym.
> 
> ...


yeh hammier i totally here what ur saying mate.

a little worried but at the same time not really cause i will be cruising on 200mg every 2nd week for the next 8weeks and as i said above, my bodyweight at present is around 216lbs and i am currently consuming 280g of pro per day thats well over 1g of protein for every lb that i weigh which i fail to see as being quote un-quote "not very high" ?

you have to remember i am not a 300lb bodybuilder lol, my lean body mass is probably anywhere from 185-195lbs (educated guess ?) so 280g is fine for my body weight.

well as i said above i will increase the protein as advised but certainly wouldnt consider 280g of pro for a 216lb guy to be low.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I wouldnt get hung up on the lbm weights you etimated as you culd end up a very very dissapointed boy during you prep when 185lb comes and goes with it becoming apparent thre is more to come off still and you end up under that 13 stone marker


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i'm not hung up on all of that rab so am prepared for whatever weight i come down to

couldnt care less at this point.

whatever i am I AM lol !

"i am what i am, i am my own, special creation "

:laugh:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*DIET UPDATE:*

so this 8week cut is well under way and i'm 3days in. Been eating totally clean, no junk, no crumb or grain of anything apart from what i am supose to eat.

Feeling good just now, the morning cardio was good. Powerwalks really wake you up and are quite therapuitic, gives you 40 solid minutes to just think about life and more importantly think about the prize, eye on the prize, eye of the tiger for this show !

almost 14days since my last jab and strength is still increaseing, been on lower kcals and carbs past 3 days and still getting PB's in the gym.

today was an unbelievable leg workout, was soaked in sweat after it cause i really pushed myself and pushed beyond the pain barrier cause thats what seperates champions from average people,

= being able to push beyond the pain barrier and into complete and proper muscular fatigue and to your muscle limits AND BEYOND !


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Eye on the Prize, Eye of the Tiger baby!

Every day gotta do what it takes to be a champion Daz

Dorian Yates always said he didnt mind getting beat as long as that when he went up on stage he knew there wasnt a single thing he could have did better or wrong. Remember that when you start to slack and dont push it for those failure reps on a bad day or feel tempted to fall from the diet or take shortcuts on the cardio

Eye of the ****ing tiger Daz. YEAH


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

PMSL rab !!!

since when were you positive and enthusiastic :laugh:

maybe my enthusiasm is starting to rub off on you :lol:

yes indeed rab dont you worry i shall create new meaning to the word pain


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATE =*

had a sneaky weigh in today for curiosity reasons  will keep it to myself but all my beautyful fans needs to know is i am on track 

had a look in the mirror and was totally blown away that my body is so much leaner than i thought, my lower abs are vascular ffs loooool !? WTF ? like inbetween the base of my penis(could have just said my pubes but i'm cool as f*ck so i decided to say the base of my penis :lol: ) and my bellybutton i have about 2-3 big veins showing right through the skin. Upper abs are very clear aswell.

i recon i am NEAR (i said near not AT, another 2-4weeks probably and i'll be there) the condition is was in when i finished my cut










in that picture i was 186lbs

i recon i am really not that far off that and weighing 216lbs, 30lb muscle gain  ?? (obveously not but still a good sign that i have had a very productive bulk  )

heres a few snaps of what i looked like the day before i started this cut, 216.6lbs in these pictures ( 5days ago) -




























the second 2 pictures i am NOT TENSING !!!

but i recon i am already leaner and its only day 4 of my cut.

basically all is good in the hood and i will have my official weigh in on saturday morning and see how much i have lost

onwards and upwards baby 

ps - oh yeh and i need a serious shave dont i lol, but i was bulking and who the f*ck shaves during a bulk (******* !!!)

:lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATE -*

yesterday during my workout was the first time so far during this cut that i felt tiny 

you know that feeling when your dieting and on lower kcal's and carbs than normal and you really just feel like your arms are smaller and you stop looking like a bodybuilder and more like a fitness model (WHEN WEARING CLOTHES I AM MEANING, IE WALKING ABOUT THE GYM). Well it sucked but still got an amazing hardcore workout in. Been really forcing myself beyond failure as much as possible. After watching an arnold video on youtube (think it is from pumping iron) and he talks about what seperates a champion bodybuilder from the average bodybuilder and he says its the ability to push beyond that pain barrier and says how its those final 2-3reps when your fatigued and squeezing them out (which alot of people just call it a day when they reach those reps, but being able to push beyond that and squeeze out 1-2 more reps, its THOSE 1-2reps that actual cause the muscle to grow)

wether or not thats true i dont really care but it seems logical (dont care about science and if it is or isnt true)

so during my workouts i am always having that thought running through my head.

"1more rep, 1 more rep" i keep telling myself.

anyway this morning was my 6th morning powerwalk on am empty stomach and i had to throw myself out of bed.

i was lying in bed thinking "oh man i'm so tired and comfortable right now, dont want to move" (BEING LAZY)

and i just snapped and said to myself "come on YOU'VE GOT A SHOW TO GET READY FOR!!!!!!!!!!" and i literally SPRUNG out of bed and that was me focused !

after the cardio i had my first meal and then showered, i decided to shave my chest and abs finally cause it was getting out of hand and i wanted to see what definition etc i really had (and obv cant see that with tons of hair infront of it) so shaved my torso and was amazingly surprised at how lean i am for only 5-6days dieting !

so decided to take some pictures and i weighed myself, i'm 210.5lbs in these pictures after cardio and after my 1st meal and a got bit of water drank =














































pretty good for only 5days dieting !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*WEEK 1 UPDATE -*

ok so thats week 1 of this mini cut in the bag. Last saturday i was 216.6lbs and today i weighed in at 209lbs so thats 7lbs loss. Will be mostly water and glycogen loss.

Will keep things the same this week and see how much i loose next week.

next weigh in will be 1week today.

up early for my powerwalk tommorow, eye of the tiger baby


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

delts look damn big in that last pic


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> delts look damn big in that last pic


  :thumb: :thumb:

training them twice per week was the best shout ever. Huge success


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

*god your one ugly fecker!!!!!!*


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good progress as always Dave. Keep up your good work


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

daz, just noted you have a slightly Pakistani look.

You got Asian blood in you?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> daz, just noted you have a slightly Pakistani look.
> 
> You got Asian blood in you?


:confused1az?

Dave you mean  :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> :confused1az?
> 
> Dave you mean  :lol:


sorry, my bad :lol:

Im with bear actually - think he's just an ugly cnt 

Improvements being made though, in all honesty, so for all the pis$ taking - nice one


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rs007 said:


> sorry, my bad :lol:
> 
> Im with bear actually - think he's just an ugly cnt
> 
> Improvements being made though, in all honesty, so for all the pis$ taking - nice one


 cheers rams, appreciate the support, really means a lot coming from you 

also thanks to everyone who posts messages and supports me, means a lot so thanks.

anyway week 2 off to a flying start, cardio in the bag


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

well my mum has been telling me recently how proud she is to have a "big" handsome son, told me that a woman in my work was saying i could be a model (tall, dark and handsome) , dark hair, brown eyes, good body (for traditional standards - not bodybuilding, YET!)

and thats not the first time i've been asked or told about me being a model

my MATES mum when she asked me what i'm aspire to do in life (for work) i was saying i'm unsure and she suggested modelling :laugh: very flattering but at the same time quite inappropriate to reffer to her sons mate (me)'s good looks.

it was quite weird cause she was basically flirting with me and was awkward as F*CK cause my MATE was in the room at the time :laugh:

horny devil wants a piece of my 7inch wig wham :lol: :laugh:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

What would you be modelling? Socks or footwear presumably? :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

chris thats nasty, he looks to have great hands also


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

iv ready quite alot of ur posts now and you need to get over your self son, seriously, your worse than that mcpowerhouse lad!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> iv ready quite alot of ur posts now and you need to get over your self son, seriously, your worse than that mcpowerhouse lad!!


Pipe down lad.

Dave is enthusiastic, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> iv ready quite alot of ur posts now and you need to get over your self son, seriously, your worse than that mcpowerhouse lad!!


Iv only read one of your posts and you dont come across as a very nice person

Daz is a decent guy. He is harmless and just overly enthusiastic like a retarded chocolate labrador

NEG


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> iv ready quite alot of ur posts now and you need to get over your self son, seriously, your worse than that mcpowerhouse lad!!


Not really a post some1 should make who doesnt contribute to the board however id agree this is the impression that daz's posts give off at times.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

i didnt say he wasnt decent not once did i come across and say he was a bad kid, all i said is he need's to get over him self, i no hes done a class job coming from what he was to what he is now, but sh*t, theres no need to go over board and come across like you ronnie coleman.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Maybe all getting off on the wrong foot here Ts23...its just your first post in here is a bit rude and not how peole would normally introduce themelf to make good first impression now is it? :lol:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Roid Rage at its best, sorry!!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hilly im sure iv seen you in the oxy gym, are you from billingham kid??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> Hilly im sure iv seen you in the oxy gym, are you from billingham kid??


yes mate, i train their maybe once a week currently


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeh thaught so, seen ya in there a few times, ya big CU*NT haha


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

sorry for hijacking the thread by the way mate, ill stop yabbin on now.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> iv ready quite alot of ur posts now and you need to get over your self son, seriously, your worse than that mcpowerhouse lad!!


be careful thats like picking on the retarded kid we all give he grief but its all in humor and none of us will put up with someone coming in and picking on our dave/daz i know youve explain yourself a little but i see no big problem with daz's extreme enthusiasim (sorry cant spell)

he may be a bit of a spaz but hes our spaz!!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

If someone thinks i am full of myself they clearly dont know me at all and have severely misunderstood what i may have said. The only thing i can maybe consider as being cocky that i have said was "i have a good body" but i clearly said after it that i was speakin in general terms ie compared to the average joe on the street i may have a good physique but in no way do i have a good bodybuilding physique yet.

How is that acting like i look like ronnie coleman?

You have completely misunderstoud my posts if you think i'm cocky.

All that modelling talk was me telling the lads about what my MUM and people in work and friends mums have said! I NEVER SAID I WOULD BE A GOOD MODEL. Thats laughable me being a model IMO but i was just saying that other people seem to think i could.

Anyway i dont need to explain myself to strangers, if you dont like me or have a negative attitude towards me thats unfotunate (because i'm a nice, well mannered and decent person).


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

hilly said:


> Not really a post some1 should make who doesnt contribute to the board however id agree this is the impression that daz's posts give off at times.


I dont care what ts23 thinks about me. He is entitled to his opinion whatever it is but because i dont know him and he is essensially a stranger to me so his opinion doesnt matter to me.

However i know and respect you hilly and to know you share that negative opinion with ts23 is quite upsetting.

I by no means mean to come across over myself whatsoever and i dont know how other people are thinking that or getting that impression but its by no means what i am meaning and i am not overmyself in anyway (quite insecure - the exact oposite of "over myself")


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> I dont care what ts23 thinks about me. He is entitled to his opinion whatever it is but because i dont know him and he is essensially a stranger to me so his opinion doesnt matter to me.
> 
> However i know and respect you hilly and to know you share that negative opinion with ts23 is quite upsetting.
> 
> I by no means mean to come across over myself whatsoever and i dont know how other people are thinking that or getting that impression but its by no means what i am meaning and i am not overmyself in anyway (quite insecure - the exact oposite of "over myself")


re read my post fella, i said its the impression ure posts give off at times not what i think


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

hilly said:


> re read my post fella, i said its the impression ure posts give off at times not what i think


 ok well still annoying that my posts are giving those type of impressions but all i can do is be myself and hope people can see the real me (as apose to misunderstoud and false impressions).


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Calm down son, not once did i say you wernt a good lad, all i said is your posts come across like your mr it sometimes, im not been a di*k to you in anyway, you are probily a good lad, sorry if i came acorss as an ass i didnt mean to.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have full respect for what you have done, iv seen your threads and you have done a awesome job, i didnt mean to come across as been a di*k to you mate, i was just trying to tell you some of your posts come across as very cocky and all over your self but like you said your not so its all good.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ok ts23

thanks for clearing that up

thank you for ackowledging my hard work and effort also, much appreciated


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Update - *

decided to add in one more meal into my day because during diet i am getting hungry every 2hours and by only eating 6 meals per day i was getting starving inbetween meals and i COULD add in another meal and not affect the calorie and macronutrient totals by simply spacing out my chicken and pasta meals into 4meals instead of 3, like so -

Meal 1 - 1scoop whey, 50g porridge oats, 2tbsp extra virgin olive oil

Meal 2 - 168.75g Chicken breast, 56.25g Wholegrain pasta (no pasta sauce, just nandos chicken marinade on chicken)

Meal 3 - 168.75g Chicken breast, 56.25g Wholegrain pasta (no pasta sauce, just nandos chicken marinade on chicken)

Meal 4 - 2scoops whey, 1scoop dextrose (post workout)

Meal 5 - 168.75g Chicken breast, 56.25g Wholegrain pasta (no pasta sauce, just nandos chicken marinade on chicken)

Meal 6 - 168.75g Chicken breast, 56.25g Wholegrain pasta (no pasta sauce, just nandos chicken marinade on chicken)

Meal 7 - 1 tin of tuna, 2 tbsp light mayo, 2tbsp extra virgin olive oil, 3-4 spring onions (tuna and spring onion salad)

thats around -

*325g pro*

*
225g carbs*

*
102g fats*

*
3118 kcal*

dont really pay attention to the amount of pasta and chicken i am eating (like 56.25g and 168.75g etc, thats x3 225g chicken breasts split into 4 meals exualling 168.75g per meal, i'm not going to weigh things out to the exact decimal point,. just split the chicken onto 4 plates or into 4 tupa wear containers BY EYE)

training going good, really noticing my physique changing in the mirror (appears like i'm getting smaller and loosing muscle but i'm just loosing glycogen, water and fat that was covering the muscle - kinda sucks feeling and looking smaller but hey ho !)

definately getting leaner, things are looking like i will only need to do 4weeks of this instead of the original plan (8week cut), so this is kind of like a wee PRIME before a big 6 or 8 or 12 week bulk, not sure how long i will bulk for yet, judge by how i am looking and feeling etc.

onwards


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Add in some green veg to your chicken meals daz. It will help keep you fuller.

Buy wee packs of green beans and toss a few bits of them in with the tubs as the cheapest and easiest option. Broccolli but it beomes mroe expensive

Goes better with rice but it dont really matter i suppose. just something to make you feel more full


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Add in some green veg to your chicken meals daz. It will help keep you fuller.
> 
> Buy wee packs of green beans and toss a few bits of them in with the tubs as the cheapest and easiest option. Broccolli but it beomes mroe expensive
> 
> Goes better with rice but it dont really matter i suppose. just something to make you feel more full


good shout 

will do


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

How you feeling about competing buddy, still the plan?

I'm sat at about 96kg currently at 5'10 but worried I won't be big enough on stage compared to other juniors. May just be headfcuking with me!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

still the plan is an understatement mate !

its been full on eye lof the tiger focus for a while now

am gettin on stage even if it kills me !!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

well today has been a quite frankly horendous day !

just recieved the heart wrenching news that my trainer/mentor/guru/friend rab wont be able to make my show, which he was kind of prep'ing me for.

i was counting on him being there for me and helping me out with tanning, keeping me calm back stage, as it is my first show and i will be nervous as **** and wont know what the hell to do or what is going on backstage, i am literally a baby that needs my hand held.

Now i no longer have that comfort and reasurance and knowing that had me in tears earlier on because i dont think i could do it all on my own, completely solo.

I love bodybuilding so much and its all i think about day and night but i am still very young and immature and i dont think i am as strong minded and independant enough to go into a show on my own at such a young age. I have no idea about tanning and how i should do it and not having anyone backstage with me or in my hotel room is going to be unbelievably daunting and nerve wracking, as if competing and standing up on a stage in a theatre infront of 100's of strangers in nothing but a speedo wasnt daunting enough, now i am forced to do it with no support and all by myself.

Having rab there by my side would have been unbelievably reasurring and would keep me calm (and i even recon quite confident) but now i will be a nervous wreck and i dont think i can do it anymore :S

i feel like my life is ending, i shed some frustration tears earlyer as i am so angry at the situation (obveously not at rab, not his fault) and instead of going to the gym i just collapsed onto my bed and cryed myself to sleep for a few hours.

Now i feel like killing myself and as if theres no point to live now ! I had set my heart on that show, like PROPERLY set my heart on it and my attitude was i'm doing the show even if it kills me but now after this bomb shelf of news i dont know what the **** i am going to do and i cant even think straight, how can i train and eat right now when my mind is in tatters.

This is seriously the most f*cked up thing in the world now as i have know one to support me and going into my first show, going all the way upto dundee and sitting in a hotel room completely by myself and booking in to the show bymyself and sitting backstage, pumping up backstage all bymyself is the most depressing and sad thought imaginable !

help me god ! :crying:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

mg:

I don't quite know what to say tbh....

Crying? Sleep?

Crying yourself to sleep?

Dude....


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

nah i didnt cry myself to sleep (was very emotional and frustrated but)

angry frustration watery eyes

i just dont know what the **** is happening now and its killing me :/

being backstage bymyself and being in the hotel bymyself will put me at a HUGE disadvantage because other competitors will have there mates or someone with them in their hotel room and backstage to ADVISE them on how they're looking and advise them on what to eat.

WHAT DO I EAT THE DAY OF THE SHOW ETC ? thats things that you need to see the person to judge if they need more carbs and things like water intake ? I have no clue about all these things and am now at a massive disadvantage , i'll end up getting up on stage all watery and ****e cause i dont know about water manipulation or i'll get up looking flat as **** and sh*te !

i need someone that knows what they're talking about and know's these things, how the **** do other guys get on with those things (they usually have someone with them who knows what they're talking about)

but none of my friends bodybuild and know nothing about bodybuilding so they are useless and wont be able to help and the only guy i know personally is rab and he is out of the question.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Boo hoo. Man up you fcuking girl. Man those posts are hard reading

You will be shredded and bang on for your show. Tere will be other people there who will help you out. Ramsey and Brian despite me hating them are actually decent blokes and will help you tan, pump up and keep an eye on you.

The only other option is i cut my honeymoon short and get an earleir flight home from Thailand? :lol:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Team1 said:


> Boo hoo. Man up you fcuking girl. Man those posts are hard reading
> 
> You will be shredded and bang on for your show. Tere will be other people there who will help you out. Ramsey and Brian despite me hating them are actually decent blokes and will help you tan, pump up and keep an eye on you.
> 
> The only other option is i cut my honeymoon short and get an earleir flight home from Thailand? :lol:


you selfish [email protected] putting your honeymoon in front of daz how could you, you ungrateful pr1ck after all hes done for you


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Team1 said:


> The only other option is i cut my honeymoon short and get an earleir flight home from Thailand? :lol:


Or Daz you just find another show where Rab can attend? There's not just 1 show up in Kilt-land is there...


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Haimer said:


> Or Daz you just find another show where Rab can attend? There's not just 1 show up in Kilt-land is there...


no 3 , 2 ukbff and one nabba


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

theresa few shows in April/may then one in August.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

nah the august one is the show i'm doing. have set my sites and heart on that one and the other two shows are too soon cause i was speaking to rab about costs and was a real eye opener on how much money competing is going to cost me (hundreds and hundreds of quid so need to get saving now).

I am getting a SECOND part time job to afford this ffs so thats how driven i am.

I'm just not going to think about rab not being able to make the show and pretend he is cause if i accept it i will probably cry for 3weeks straight.

anyway, had some thoro talks with the rab master 5000 and he's calmed me down and reasurred me.

I am feeling much better and thinking clearer now, just going to train like a fu*king maniac and get up on that stage a do rab proud.

Representing team 1 y'all  :thumb:

rab will be there for me to get me into razor sharp condition then the last week or so before the show i am all solo but will have him on text patrol and or on here so will always have him on my shoulder.

i am going to have to hope brian and rams welcome me with open arms cause they are the only guys i know, all the other competitors and people will be complete strangers so will be stuck to weeman and rams's side lol 

anyway, i need to get SAVING and need to continue this wee mini cut.

the mini cut is going phenominally well, i am seriously getting lean and mean now and shedding the fat trimmings nicely so full speed ahead still, the amount of f*ckin speed bumps that have came up recently have been unbelievable (money and rab's honeymoon inter twineing with my show) would surely have made the average joe give up by now and throw in the towel but i'm far from the average joe (i'm talking mentality wise, not my physique) so eye of the tiger is back and argueably more than ever now because if i do make it to the show and get up and compete my heart out i'm sure it will make rab extremely proud of me and that alone is satisfying enough to put myself through hell and back.

onwards and upwards baby, full steam ahead :thumb:

sorry for the cry baby bitch posts but thats just how passionate i am about this and i am a little baby bitch so cant help being like that when i panic.

mucho apologies-o


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> you selfish [email protected] putting your honeymoon in front of daz how could you, you ungrateful pr1ck after all hes done for you


:laugh::laugh: :lol: you tell him mate :laugh:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

im judging ..........

your fcuked


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> im judging ..........
> 
> your fcuked


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

ONE SPEED BUMP AFTER ANOTHER :laugh: !!!!!!

i genuinly didnt know that :S

ok well i totally understand your role, as far as i was aware competitors and judges are not aloud to speak to each other so gutted i wont be able to meet you and chat.

understand your role so wont be pestering you.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATE = *

Diet is going good, been loosing weight and really trimming down impressively, not loosing too much size (if any) and bodyfat is coming down, starting to see definitions everywhere and vascular arms and waist area.

got my body fat done at the gym just for the hell of it, i'm not going to be worrying about bodyfat % cause if i looked ripped to shreds in the mirror then i couldnt care less what my bodyfat % is.

but got it done for the hell of it and its 10.5% just now. Think thats the lowest it has ever been. granted it was the 7point caliper test and those things arent the most accurate things in the world but i say give or take 1-2% so at least i know roughly i'm around 10% which is nice and lean.

so i'm in a good place

will be dropping carbs next week (starting sunday). Carbs are currently around 240g per day and i will cut that down to around 180-200g starting from next week(sunday).

this mini cut can also be called a "Prime" cause i am shedding as much fat as possible, depleting my body, low kcal, low carbs, drop the bodyweight, PRIMING my body for growth when i go for one last all mighty BULK UP for 8-10weeks which will then give me 14ish weeks to get pealed to the bone, ripped to ****, into my show.

My show is the 31st of July, that gives me 27weeks and 3days until show day.

just got the confirmation from my bestest mate in the whole world that he will be coming up to dundee with me and staying in hotel with me, granted he knows nothing about bodybuilding so wont be able to give educated opinions on how i am looking but he's my closest mate and having him there with me will be a huge help.

Thinking of booking a hotel for the saturday night AND sunday night (the show is on the sunday) so i want to be up in dundee with plenty of time and dont want to have to worry about checking into a hotel the morning of my show incase problems occur etc so thinking go upto dundee on the saturday and get a feel of the town and see where my show is (the location) so i know where the **** i am going etc and can relax saturday night, do all i need to (shaving and tanning) and then get a good night sleep and not have to worry about getting up really early in the morning to head up to dundee (because i will already be in dundee lol).

after that week of 180-200g carbs per day i will drop carbs again to sub 100g per day and really torture myself for a full 2 weeks, maybe x2 cardio sessions per day aswell just to prime my ass off then after that 2 weeks of extreme depletion i will start my last big final HORA (8-10week bulk) and i will be primed to **** to absorb all the kcal and juice and gain as much monster mass as possible.

so 3weeks left of this prime then a massive bulk for 8-10weeks then 14-16weeks to hell and back (prep).

plans are in place, just got stick to the plan from here on out

trained legs today and squatted and leg pressed my ass off

note: strength hasnt decreased anything noticeable since finishing my last cycle (3-4weeks ago) and even getting some PB's 

all good in the hood


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Fire burning bright still. Good to see Dave


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Fire burning bright still. Good to see Dave


  :thumb: indeed


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Keep positive bro!

I'd definitely say if you can get up there early then I would, with it being your first show and all you don't want all that stress then on top of that having to worry about timings/travelling etc. Plan ahead and you will reduce stress and all that cortisol!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Haimer said:


> Keep positive bro!
> 
> I'd definitely say if you can get up there early then I would, with it being your first show and all you don't want all that stress then on top of that having to worry about timings/travelling etc. Plan ahead and you will reduce stress and all that cortisol!


cheers haimer mate 

appreciate ur support 

yeh i plan on competing for most of my life and being a top amatuer and hopefully make it to pro (but thats 10-15years down the line) so need and want to get all the experience i can under my belt


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Dazz quick fly by

I can't promise I am attending Harrys show, depends what all else is happening at the time - but mate, if I am there, you don't need to worry about a damned thing you muppet.

You might be a fvcking mongo, but you are our fvcking mongo :lol:

Fair enough I prob won't be staying over (but might, not ruling anything out) but even if I am just up for the day I can help you sign in, backstage, etc. Brian prob be there too and although he is a total cvnt (and ginger) I know he wouldn't see you go without either.

So don't worry about that, put all that out your head.

What you need to be worrying about is getting as much muscle as humanly possible onto your frame for the show IMO, concentrate on the job at hand.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Dazz quick fly by
> 
> I can't promise I am attending Harrys show, depends what all else is happening at the time - but mate, if I am there, you don't need to worry about a damned thing you muppet.
> 
> ...


hey rams, thank you so much for your reasurance mate.

though yourself and rab have told me not to worry i cant help it cause i have the worst luck in the world, seriously seems like all the **** things happen to me and i wont be surprised if yourself and brian end up not being there, leaving me 100% solo with KNOW ONE to help me :S

i wont be suprised with that situation unfolding because i am use to **** things happening to me (got the worst luck in the world  )

all i can say is if you are there and help me out, i literally will be forever in your debt and will be unbelievably thankful (same goes to brain if he is there and can help me out) i am even thinking of offering people money to help me out with tanning etc thats how desperate i might have to get :S

****ing horrible but thats my life and my luck for you :/

ANYWAY lol, yeh i am seriously gonna be training like a ****ing rapist, once i start this 8-10week bulk up i am literally going to be taking it SO serious because i know i need a hell of a lot more muscle onto my frame (because of how tall and long my limbs are) so gonna be training as heavy as f*ckin possible and going to failuire AND BEYOND !

gonna be killing myself in the gym and eating soooooo much CLEAN, solid foods. Think i am just going to have exactly the same foods in my bulk that i am having right now exept more carbs (pretty basic) extremely clean and keep it like a contest diet exept with more food. I wont be eating bad foods throughout the week i will be eating super clean (so i dont gain any excess bodyfat) and just have my cheat on saturday and keep it like that pretty much right up to my show.

i am going to be PRIMED to f*ck to absorb all of the big boy juice and gonna grow a third head over this bulk baby :laugh:

motivation is through the roof right now, i can worry about all the tanning, booking in, registration stuff, booking hotels nearer the time. For now i'm just focusing on growing an extra 10inches to each of my bodyparts (excluding waist) lol.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

The earlier you book the hotel the better the price will be. rammers & Bri wl be ble to tellyou the hotel that they stayed at thats really close to the the whitehall theatre venue. Stay the nght before..


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> The earlier you book the hotel the better the price will be. rammers & Bri wl be ble to tellyou the hotel that they stayed at thats really close to the the whitehall theatre venue. Stay the nght before..


I stayed further out - about 3 and a half miles cos I am an antisocial kinda guy (just how I roll) but I think Brian was just up the road from the venue - loads of choice around dundee, several travelodges and premier inns :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> The earlier you book the hotel the better the price will be. rammers & Bri wl be ble to tellyou the hotel that they stayed at thats really close to the the whitehall theatre venue. Stay the nght before..


Ok cool i'll get that sorted soon. Do you need to pay for the hotel when you book? or put down a deposit? Cause if not then i can sort that out tommorow. Yeh i'm going to book for saturday and sunday (show is on sunday) so i get up there a day in advance and get settled etc. I'm choppin and changing between being pumped up and excited - to ****tin myself and worrying about tanning and getting everything sorted out before hand :S


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> gonna be killing myself in the gym and eating soooooo much CLEAN, solid foods. Think i am just going to have exactly the same foods in my bulk that i am having right now exept more carbs (pretty basic) extremely clean and keep it like a contest diet exept with more food. I wont be eating bad foods throughout the week i will be eating super clean (so i dont gain any excess bodyfat) and just have my cheat on saturday and keep it like that pretty much right up to my show.


I dont think you have to go to that extreme mate. Would be good to get some variety in your diet before you start prepping, therefore less likely to become bored of the same foods. Good to vary your sources not only so you don't get bored but also different nutritional values in different sources.

Plus for me personally I am more relaxed with sources at the weekend along with a couple of cheats, and have a sweet 'treat'/cheat usually on a Wednesday and it speeds my metabolism up so much, gets me so hungry. Maybe worthwhile testing things out, as the more food the better gains IME.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> Ok cool i'll get that sorted soon. Do you need to pay for the hotel when you book? or put down a deposit? Cause if not then i can sort that out tommorow. Yeh i'm going to book for saturday and sunday (show is on sunday) so i get up there a day in advance and get settled etc. I'm choppin and changing between being pumped up and excited - to ****tin myself and worrying about tanning and getting everything sorted out before hand :S


You'll be fine buddy 

You need to get a handle on nerves - if you are panicking at this point, you'll be a wreck on the day - and you couldhave the best physique going but if you fvck it up because of panic/nerves, you won't show it off to its best.

Maybe look into some anxiety management techniques?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rs007 said:


> You'll be fine buddy
> 
> You need to get a handle on nerves - if you are panicking at this point, you'll be a wreck on the day - and you couldhave the best physique going but if you fvck it up because of panic/nerves, you won't show it off to its best.
> 
> Maybe look into some anxiety management techniques?


btw when i said panicing and nervous i was talking about getting someone to tan me and help backstage, not about actually competing.

but nah sorry panic was a strong word, i'm more just concerned about who and how i will get tanned cause my mate who is coming up with me has zero percent knowledge about bodybuilding and tanning and is a bit of a homophobe so pretty sure i can rule him out to be slapping my **** with fake tan and rubbing me with oil (PMSL at the thought of his face if i asked him :laugh

plus i dont really want him doing it as i said above he hasnt the faintest clue on what hes doing, so he might do it sh*te etc !!

anyway i'm not gettin my knickers in a twist about it, its just playing on my mind. Worst case scenario if you (RS) and brian arent there (praying to god yous are :S) then i'll just start walking around like a begger asking people to help me tan and start offering people money if nobody can give me a hand :S (thats so f*cked up but wouldnt be suprised cause i have the worst luck ever!!!)

might even at the risk of killing myself with embarrassment ASK MY MUM to come up and do it :S (oh my god please no  :S)


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

the actual competing i am lookin forward to 

my poses will be rehe****d day in day out and my posing routine will be like a reflex i will have practiced it so much!

so i have no reason to be nervous about that.

if i can garantee someone to tan me then i can relax and would be a huge weight lifted off my shoulders !


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

This probably goes without saying but&#8230;.you aint tight in the heed pal :lol:

Your mate can slap a coat of tan on you the night before...well...all he has to do is your back, you can do the rest yourself. plenty of folk are in that position

The first coat of tan doesnt need to be perfect anyway, just the last coat but tbh a retarded monkey could put on the tan. it aint no special technique...slap it on and smooth it off with a roller. Ill show you how a couple of weeks before the show and you will ralise how easy it is so shut up now about the god damn tan

At the venue you can ask someone to help you touch it up with your final coat. Rammers, Bri or maybe Geo on here who is gonna be there and ment to be competing at it. Failign that&#8230;people are 95% friendly and helpful to each other back stage at shows. Ask anyone and they will be glad to give a wee hand

If you go offer someone at a bodybuilding show money to "tan you" then you may find yourself in the toilets bent over in a cubical taking a beefing. That sounds dodgy to me and id advise against a beefing pre stage as a minimal avoidance of beefings in life


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

FU*KING PMSL rab :laugh: :laugh:

good post :laugh:

i'm repping you for that :laugh:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATE =*

ok quick update on how that week went and how things are going

had a good week there, everything was military like as i was off work so for literally the whole week i would just wake up do my cardio then have my meals every 2hours and repeat until bed time (obv workouts thrown in). All meals and cardio sessions went well and basically had a perfect week.

Lost 2lbs which is an ideal amount. Was 209lbs last saturday morning and today (saturday morning) i was 207lbs so all good.

with my workouts i havent lost much, if any, strength and i am still lifting crazy intense which has made me kind of think "why am i training so hard if i am on a cruise and lower kcals and carbs and pretty much wont be gaining any muscle so should i maybe lighten the intensity?" but i am too scared to lighten the intensity incase i start loosing muscle so intensity is still crazy crazy.

today was chest and back and was an amazing workout, still rack deadlifting 220kg for easy reps and 240kg for 4-5reps so strength was good.

you know those days where you just feel tiny and as if you are loosing muscle and you just feel crap and dont look like a bodybuilder or anything, well today WASNT one of those days, in the gym and during my workout i was posing between sets and i was pleasantly suprised with how i am looking, after a great workout i went into the changing rooms and did some posing in the mirror and with a pumped up and swollen chest and back my front lat spread shot was ****in AWSOME, i could literally have stood there in the mirror for ages looking at how much i am improving. it was so confidence boosting and has really motivated me to keep on trucking, i recon my front and rear lat spread shots are going to be 2 very strong poses for me (as rab can concur) i have a very wide back so those are some good poses for me 

anyway i am extremely pleased with how i am looking and this only ads to my excitement cause i still have a good 8-10weeks of bulking up before i have to start the shredding process so i will be adding even more size onto my very large long limbed frame.

After this morning weigh ins i muched on a full bag of dorritos (the big proper bags, not the wee hand sized bags) and then a full chicago town stuffed crust pizza (2000kcal, 200g carbs, 50ish grams protein) lol HOWEVER i didnt eat the crusts so less carbs.

after that had a big pro shake (60g pro) and off and i trained chest and back,

after my workout i had another 60g of pro (shake) and a full bar of galaxy (again the big ones, not the wee hand sized bars) and basically been a horrendous day but today is my "cheat day".

I get away with this style (sunday right through until friday super strict- then saturday chilled and eat whatever i want). probably because i am so young (19) and metabolism is on my side.

however for some reason i feel bad for eating so crap today  :S ?

well starting tommorow the super strictness starts again and heres what my diet will be like for this week =

Meal 1 - 1scoop whey, 50g porridge oats, 2tbsp extra virgin olive oil

Meal 2 - 170g Chicken breast (nandos chicken marinade on chicken), 75g Wholegrain pasta

Meal 3 - 170g Chicken breast (nandos chicken marinade on chicken), 100g broccoli and 100g green beans

Meal 4 - 2scoops whey, 1.5scoops dextrose (post workout)

Meal 5 - 170g Chicken breast (nandos chicken marinade on chicken), 75g Wholegrain pasta

Meal 6 - 170g Chicken breast (nandos chicken marinade on chicken), 100g broccoli and 100g green beans

Meal 7 - 1 tin of tuna, 2 tbsp light mayo, 2tbsp extra virgin olive oil, 3-4 spring onions (tuna and spring onion salad)

thats 180g carbs from the porridge,wholegrain pasta and dextrose, however theres an additional 20ish grams of carbs from the nandos marinade, so around 200g carbs.

THATS FOR TRAINING DAYS which will be *monday tuesday thursday saturday*(doesnt count cause thats my cheat day/cheat meal day).

On non training days i will cut out the "meal 4" carbs and make it just straight 2 scoops protein. That will be cutting 50g of carbs which is a lot but its a non training day so wont be being very active.

So carbs on training days = 200g

Carbs on non training days = 150g

pro and fats wont change from training to non training days -

325g pro

102g fats


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

So it will kinda be like carb cycling for this week -

*Carbs=*

Mon- 200g

Tues- 200g

Wed- 150g

Thurs- 200g

Fri- 150g

Sat- 200g

Sun- 150g


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Keep it up Dave


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Keep it up Dave


 :thumb: cheers for support chris 

EYE OF THE TIGER

EYE OF THE TIGER

EYE OF THE TIGER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Carbs in beans *do* count mate. Its green veg and that, that it mostly fiberous carbs and aint worth counting.

I think you should be having some green veg as much as possible although have some beans thru it if you like add variety.

Eating greens will serve you well when on your actual prep as it helps fill you up but also greens are really good for your health too and something that should always be aimed to eat daily imo. Broccoli, sprouts, spinnach, green beans etc etc.

ie.. make meal 2 and 6 chicken with green veg only and have a chicken/pasta or rice meal with 70g pasta/rice meals 3 and 5


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Carbs in beans *do* count mate. Its green veg and that, that it mostly fiberous carbs and aint worth counting.
> 
> I think you should be having some green veg as much as possible although have some beans thru it if you like add variety.
> 
> ...


 :sneaky2: :thumbdown: ok fine

:tt2: :tt2: :clap:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

so this =

Meal 1 - 1scoop whey, 50g porridge oats, 2tbsp extra virgin olive oil

Meal 2 - 170g Chicken breast (nandos chicken marinade on chicken), 75g Wholegrain pasta

Meal 3 - 170g Chicken breast (nandos chicken marinade on chicken), 100g broccoli and 100g green beans

Meal 4 - 2scoops whey, 1.5scoops dextrose (post workout)

Meal 5 - 170g Chicken breast (nandos chicken marinade on chicken), 75g Wholegrain pasta

Meal 6 - 170g Chicken breast (nandos chicken marinade on chicken), 100g broccoli and 100g green beans

Meal 7 - 1 tin of tuna, 2 tbsp light mayo, 2tbsp extra virgin olive oil, 3-4 spring onions (tuna and spring onion salad)


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

just booked hotel

ITS OFFICIAL BABY lol

saturday and sunday night in Travelodge Dundee Central (closest hotel to whitehall theatre, short taxi journey)

glad to have that weight off my shoulders


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats good organisation there son. How much did it set you back? In the same boat as you as well in regards to doing it solo. Nobody from my gym has a clue about it, family no interest and not appropiate to have work colleagues coming along. So will have to sort it out myself.

My only concern is getting things right on the day of the show but confident Jordan will sort me out nicely there.

Night Dave.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeh wanted to get it out the way. All in all for both nights (saturday and sunday) 80quid so not bad. Could have got it for 50quid staying in a hilton but dundee hilton was a bit too far from where the venue is so went with a closer place.

Good to get it out the way.

Nighty night chris


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Hey dazz, what date is the show?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

just found date off UKBFF site - Sunday 31st July.

How did you get that price for hilton, the site doesn't let you check that far in advance? Not that I can see anyway.

Edit: letting me check that far in advance now - but no rooms available?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PS how did you pay £40 a night ya nutter - I am looking at travelodge dundee central right now on the site, I can get Sat for £42.75 and Sun £23.50, total £66.25? Mon night is only £23.50 too, might stay on an extra night like I did last year if I go for it.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> PS how did you pay £40 a night ya nutter - I am looking at travelodge dundee central right now on the site, I can get Sat for £42.75 and Sun £23.50, total £66.25? Mon night is only £23.50 too, might stay on an extra night like I did last year if I go for it.


Dave will be staying in the deluxe room. The boy doesn't do things by halves


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rs007 said:


> just found date off UKBFF site - Sunday 31st July.
> 
> How did you get that price for hilton, the site doesn't let you check that far in advance? Not that I can see anyway.
> 
> Edit: letting me check that far in advance now - but no rooms available?


my auntie works for hilton, gets a family discount. Any hilton in the world for 25quid a night. But as i said the dundee hilton (Earl Grey Place) is a bit too much of a distance from whitehall theatre. so all taxi money would mean i end up not actually saving that much than booking with travelodge.



rs007 said:


> PS how did you pay £40 a night ya nutter - I am looking at travelodge dundee central right now on the site, I can get Sat for £42.75 and Sun £23.50, total £66.25? Mon night is only £23.50 too, might stay on an extra night like I did last year if I go for it.


 i typed in the dates i needed (30th of july check in, 1st of Aug check out, 2 adults, family room, twin occupancy) and thats what price came up, 79quid savers rate(no refund).???

dont know how your price is different?

the 2 adults is me and my mate (he's coming up with me)

I asked him if he would be able to come up and stay with me and without a single hesitation he said "fu*king ofcourse i'll come with you, i know how much this means to you theres no way i'm gonna let you go up to dundee yourself, no chance , thats not right you sittin in a hotel yourself , i'm 100% coming up with you"

waw is that a friend or what, phenominal support


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Felt really bad today cause of all the shi*ty food i ate on saturday. Felt it aswell physically. Felt all bloated and gasy. Farting alot. Cant be good for your body all of a sudden giving it all those nutrients its not use to.

Definately going to tone my cheats down. So i dont feel bad sunday.

Did 60min powerwalk (very intense) to punish myself a bit and kickstart this weeks fat loss.

Think i am gonna give the hour long powerwalks a chance to do some damage (good damage ie fat loss) and continue this week with the hour long speed walks.

That along with the carb cycling from training days to non training days should defo ensure weight loss and fat continues to come off.

Was 207lbs sat mornin there before breaky (empty stomach) so should be around 204-205 this saturday.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

UPDATE -

well this morning i woke up and stood in the scales just to see where i am and i am already 2lbs down from saturdays weigh in. Meaning i am ahead of shedule. Its only tuesday and i'm already 2lbs down so that means either one of two things.

1) my kcal and carbs are too LOW and that is why i am loosing too much too quick

or

2) i am doing too much cardio and that is why i am loosing too much too quick.

Now i thought i had increased my cardio from 40-45min powerwalks to 60min powerwalks because i changed up my route slightly but after double checking. It turns out my new route is near enough the exact same lol. 45-50min. So cardio hasnt really increased.

I have however decreased my carbs and kcal (the carb cycling thing i've started from training to non training days) so this must be the factor that is causing me to loose too much weight too quickly.

So i need to either have a big refeed (loads of carbs and few cheats today) OR increase my daily carb intake and just continue as i was OR decrease cardio.

So that i am not loosing too much weight. I know how my body works and i know that if i dont change somthing up then at the rate i'm going by saturday i will have lost 5-6lbs which is a bit too much. (ideal and safe amount is 1-3lbs. Anything more and i'm prob loosing muscle :S)

Dilema :S?

Will need to speak to captain rab, see what he recons?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

UPDATERO !

this week has been good,

i've been waking up every morning and lookin in the mirror and everymorning i wake up i am dry and ripped  (not ripped as in "stage" ripped but i just mean lean)

throughout the day with 6ish litres of water and 7 meals i dont look as dry and lean (obveous reasons) but its really cool posing in the mirror in the mornings when i am dry 

lol anyway

have decided to increase the cardio in the AM from 45min to 60min AND increase carbs POST cardio !

more carbs but more cardio, wee kinda experiment to see if this helps and works for me ?

pretty sure neil hill recommends that and james llewlyn does somthing similar (higher carbs but more cardio)

Was rab's idea so i'm listening to the boss and following orders like the machine soldier i am 

yesterday when i woke up and weighed myself and was AHEAD of shedule in terms of weight loss (had lost too much too soon) i opted out of my cardio session and decided to refeed on some more carbs, didnt have any cheats or anything just more carbs for breakfast and more carbs post workout. I trained legs which is a 2hour long workout for me so plenty of sweat was shed and later on got a smacky bot for not doing the cardio from rab so i felt bad and took my dog out for a 20-30minute jog/run (just wanted to get my heart rate up late in the afternoon, give my metabolism a nice wee boost, cause usually around 7pm i am getting ready for bed in a few hours so just sittin in my room watching movies or on internet - ie not active, so hopefully that was a nice boost for my metabolism to go for a wee interval cardio session thing.

)

NOT going to be sticking with interval training, it was just a one off to shock my body a wee bit, the powerwalks (very fast walking) is the main form of cardio and will remain that way.

In future i will make ammendments through diet and stick with the 60min powerwalks (ie if i have lost too much weight one week i will carb up or refeed etc & if i havent lost enough one week i will decrease my carbs etc). The cardio will stay the same throughout.

Anyway only got 2weeks left of this prime and then i start my mega mamoth last HORRA bulk baby bulk 

nice big cycle planned 

i have two different options leading into my show and here they are

1) only bulk for 8weeks, which will give me exactly 16weeks to prep (i think i will need longer than the typical 12weeks to prep cause i've never had my bodyfat sub 10% before so 16weeks is definately more appealing to me)

OR

2) give myself longer to bulk and put on more size ie 10-12weeks of bulking and shorten the time i have to prep for my show, so only 14-12weeks to prep

i think tbh the first option is the best because in the first 4-8weeks of the bulk is when i will make the most dramatic changes, after week 8 of a bulk cycle its not like i'm going to still be growing at an insane rate(obveously i will still be growing well but i just mean at the start is when you make all the dramatic changes - at least thats my very limited experience) (cause usually first 4-6weeks is when you completely change and start pileing on the muscle, after that it slows a bit)

rab master will no doubt tell me whats what 

over and out


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

look at what i managed to do ALL BY MYSELF !

pretty dam good considering it was the first time i'd ever tryed it and after clippers i even took the scissors to it loool

recon i should open a barbers lol

=


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Luvin it Daz 

Thankfully, you never posted pics of your face, cos I am eating :lol:

Back looking quite lumpy!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: Very nice indeed Dave!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Luvin it Daz
> 
> Thankfully, you never posted pics of your face, cos I am eating :lol:
> 
> Back looking quite lumpy!


CHEERS  

f*ckin did it maself loool, in the mirror with the clippers and trying to balance another mirror behind me PMSL 

GREAT SUCCESS :thumb:

"lumpy back" = thats not lumps thats MUSCLE 

is that what you were referring to when you said lumps ?

my traps and rhomoids etc ?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> :lol: Very nice indeed Dave!


MUCHO GRATSIAS


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> CHEERS
> 
> f*ckin did it maself loool, in the mirror with the clippers and trying to balance another mirror behind me PMSL
> 
> ...


Yes you spastic


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Yes you spastic


so why did you put a shocked face after it ?

as if it looked bad or somthing ?

was that an impressed shocked face then  ?

(if it was a compliment it would have been more obvious it was a compliment if you put a smiley face after it to show you were being nice, but a shocked face made me confused lol)


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

This thread never fails to make me cringe when im mentioned, then also actually **** my pants when Daz doenst get things like a basic compliment.........and a 12 post inquisition ensues


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

WHAT KIND OF SH*T THING IS THAT TO SAY TO SOMONE ABOUT THEIR BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!

NO WAY CAN I BE MADE OUT TO BE A SPAZZ AFTER THAT, WHO THE F*CK EVER SAYS "your chest is looking lumpy" or "your back is looking lumpy" or "your triceps are looking lumpy"

THATS NOT A BASIC WAY TO TELL SOMEONE THEIR MUSCLE IS LOOKING GOOD OR WHATEVER !

I AM NOT A SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZ NO WAY NO BAN NO BOO

(love you rams btw so dont flame me with your flame  )


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

so was that a compliment or not ??

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

It was an insult you cock

Your back looks lumpy wth fat and bones


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> It was an insult you cock
> 
> Your back looks lumpy wth fat and bones


lol nah it was a compliment  

cheers rams


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

so you would rather have a flat back, than a lumpy back, as a bodybuilder?

Man you really do over think things

It was a compliment you nob - but if this is how much hard work it is complimenting you, I'll go back to insulting :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

LOOOOOL get that round yeh rabby boy :lol:

i knew it was a compliment 8-10 posts back but just thought it was weird how you phrased it.

words like "thick" or "dense" or "MUSCLEY" would have made more sense

so dont you ever say the word lumpy ever again or i'll crack open three tins of pineapple chunks with my feet and make you sniff them untill you cry !


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

If I said you were looking thick or dense youd have went off on a spaz fit thinking I was calling you some sort of retard

and muscley is too complimentary, wouldnt go that far :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rs007 said:


> If I said you were looking thick or dense youd have went off on a spaz fit thinking I was calling you some sort of retard
> 
> and muscley is too complimentary, would go that far :lol:


ok just dont call me lumpy cause thats an insecurity of mine (cause i have a lumpy penis with spots all over it  )


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

you knew 8-10 posts pack but you continued your tripe talk?

I sense another Daz How do i get needles from the exchange type marathon coming in Featuring "do i wrap up needle bins in 2 or 3 tesco bags when returning"

:lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

pmsl you just know now whats going to happen in Dundee. While the judges have you doing comparisons etc all you will hear is all of us chanting "Lumpy Dave"

:lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> you knew 8-10 posts pack but you continued your tripe talk?
> 
> I sense another Daz How do i get needles from the exchange type marathon coming in Featuring "do i wrap up needle bins in 2 or 3 tesco bags when returning"
> 
> :lol


:laugh:

yeh that thread i made was a total pi$s take, i knew all about what to do with needles.............. :whistling:

:laugh:

and rs - LOOOOOOOOOOOL at lumpy dave :laugh::laugh:

(ps- that was clearly a joke about me having a lumpy penis, my penis is suprisingly smooth and i dont even moisturise it?)

:bounce:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

...or a judge will shout a pose and Daz will stop to ask why he shouted that pose when the next pose in the sequence should have ben summit else....thus throwing him off his autistic train of thought :lol:

QUe Daz standing arguing with a judge nekkid and humiliated


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rs007 said:


> pmsl you just know now whats going to happen in Dundee. While the judges have you doing comparisons etc all you will hear is all of us chanting "Lumpy Dave"
> 
> :lol:


you'll be chanting from backstage then because your my wing man backstage arent you :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> ...or a judge will shout a pose and Daz will stop to ask why he shouted that pose when the next pose in the sequence should have ben summit else....thus throwing him off his autistic train of thought :lol:
> 
> QUe Daz standing arguing with a judge nekkid and humiliated


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :laugh:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

im going to request he stands on his head


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

PMSL bigbear :laugh:

your getting reps for tht :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*WEEKLY UPDATE AND WEIGH IN:*

ok so that week there was a bit of a roller coaster for weight loss.

at the start of the week i was dropping weight fast (almost too fast i thought) so we changed things up mid week and the weight stayed the same for 3 consecuative days and didnt change one single bit but then yesterday i managed to loose 3lbs in one day!?

bit of a mess. Me and rab have been trial different things - seeing what works for my body etc. Doing some trial runs. Did high carbs high cardio and bodyweight didnt drop much but that might have been me staying full cause of the more carbs but still leaning up.

anyway this week (starting sunday, tommorow) i am trialling low carbs low cardio.

On training days - 105-110g carbs

On non training days - 55-60g carbs

and cardio will be shortened to 30minutes (6days a week, pre breakfast) instead of the 60minutes i have been doing.

Should be interesting to see how my body responds to that.

Bit unfortunate i didnt get to trial the higher carbs higher cardio for longer but can always do that in my last week of this PRIME. As for next week it will be a full week of low carbs low cardio an see how it goes.

Last saturday i weighed in at 207.?lbs and this morning on an empty stomach first thing rolled out of bed at 201.8lbs so almost 7lbs in one week. Argueably too much but chopping and changing macronutrients and some speed bumps last week will have caused this.

My body has responded very weirdly in weight loss that week there (dropping very fast and then not dropping at all and then in the last day dropping 3lbs) but trying not to get too hung up on the numbers and just gonna stick to the plan and measure on a weekly basis.

so 201.8lbs today (lol however i'm already up to 208lbs due to cheatage :lol: ) but 201.8lbs is the mark of first thing in the morning dry and empty stomach.

next weeks diet will be as follows:

*TRAINING DAYS:*

Meal 1 - 50g of porridge oats, 1 scoop of whey

Meal 2 - 180g chicken breast, 25g of wholegrain pasta, bit of veg(brussel sprouts, broccoli, green beans etc)

Meal 3 - 2 scoops whey, 1.5scoops dextrose (POST)

Meal 4 - 180g chicken breast, 25g of wholegrain pasta, bit of veg(brussel sprouts, broccoli, green beans etc)

Meal 5 - 180g chicken breast, loads of veg(brussel sprouts, broccoli, green beans etc)

Meal 6 - 180g chicken breast, loads of veg(brussel sprouts, broccoli, green beans etc)

Meal 7 - 1 tin of tuna, 2tbsp of light mayo, 3-4 spring onions chopped, 2tbsp of extra virgin olive oil

*NON TRAINING DAYS:*

Meal 1 - 50g of porridge oats, 1 scoop of whey

Meal 2 - 180g chicken breast, 25g of wholegrain pasta, bit of veg(brussel sprouts, broccoli, green beans etc)

Meal 3 - 180g chicken breast, 25g of wholegrain pasta, bit of veg(brussel sprouts, broccoli, green beans etc)

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey in water

Meal 5 - 180g chicken breast, loads of veg(brussel sprouts, broccoli, green beans etc)

Meal 6 - 180g chicken breast, loads of veg(brussel sprouts, broccoli, green beans etc)

Meal 7 - 1 tin of tuna, 2tbsp of light mayo, 3-4 spring onions chopped, 2tbsp of extra virgin olive oil

cardio 30minutes 6days per week pre meal 1 (empty stomach)

Carb Cycle:

Sun- LOW

Mon- HIGH

Tues- HIGH

Wed- LOW

Thurs- HIGH

Fri- LOW

Sat- HIGH (+ cheat)

(* i say HIGH but its only 100g of carbs on the "high" days lol !!!!!)


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Tellin ya Daz, get some jelly baby sweets down ye instead of all that sugar in liquid form pwo. Bassets ones are the best BWT

DOnt let that dick'ed Rammers tell you and different


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Tellin ya Daz, get some jelly baby sweets down ye instead of all that sugar in liquid form pwo. Bassets ones are the best BWT
> 
> DOnt let that dick'ed Rammers tell you and different


Agreed man!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Tellin ya Daz, get some jelly baby sweets down ye instead of all that sugar in liquid form pwo. Bassets ones are the best BWT
> 
> DOnt let that dick'ed Rammers tell you and different


jelly babies are F*CKIN RANK !!!

shi*test sweets in the world rab !

i'll go for tesco value Midget Gems as they are only 20 od pence and much better than disgusting jelly babies !


----------



## MassiveTime (Jan 6, 2011)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> well today has been a quite frankly horendous day !
> 
> just recieved the heart wrenching news that my trainer/mentor/guru/friend rab wont be able to make my show, which he was kind of prep'ing me for.
> 
> ...


Someone must have been on their period cause that is the most pathetic post EVER! Wipe the sand out of your vagina man.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

MassiveTime said:


> Someone must have been on their period cause that is the most pathetic post EVER! Wipe the sand out of your vagina man.


I think that aint far from the truth there but not a way to make a 1st post and introduce yourself. Hmmm


----------



## ritchie dornan (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree with massive time. you are an out and out ***. Crying your self to sleep what a poof. A footballer wouldny do that


----------



## ritchie dornan (Jan 30, 2011)

c'mon you wanty get massive and you dont even go to varsity gym. what can you hope to achieve this is the best gym in the world


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Daz look like you have yourself some Haterz.

you know your startign to make it in the bodybuilding world when people it seems sign up to a forum just to be your Hater.

Congratulations

:lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATE *

so this week is a trial run of very low carbs alongside low amounts of cardio and we'll see how my body reacts to that.

last week i became obsessed with the scales and i think thats the reason for all the wee speed bumps. So this week i'm really going to try and not become relient on what the numbers are, will just stick with the mirror to gauge progress.

Yesterday was the first day of low carbs and i was expecting it to be hell and to be constantly hungry but it was suprisingly easy? I mean i was only on 60ish gram of carbs for the whole day but i wasnt tired or energyless etc, was pretty upbeat and a bit too much energy lol ? Granted its only been one day and throughout the week i'm sure i'll start to feel the effects.

Gonna get me some midget gems for some post workout sugar lol


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

C'mon Dave. Tell us what that unedited post above was. It'll be way more interestin than that boring pish. My money's on a good 7 paragrapher with plenty caps lock. Lol

I used to think you'd not been cuddled enough as a child, but the more i read i'm convinced it's been far too much cuddleage thats caused this epic being we are being graced with here.

Not joining the haterz team yet, just a frendly observatiom. Keep it up this journal is the best read on the board just now. Always has me pi$$ing myself.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

kawikid said:


> C'mon Dave. Tell us what that unedited post above was. It'll be way more interestin than that boring pish. My money's on a good 7 paragrapher with plenty caps lock. Lol
> 
> I used to think you'd not been cuddled enough as a child, but the more i read i'm convinced it's been far too much cuddleage thats caused this epic being we are being graced with here.
> 
> Not joining the haterz team yet, just a frendly observatiom. Keep it up this journal is the best read on the board just now. Always has me pi$$ing myself.


Hater


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

UPDATE -

even though i said i was not gonna rely on the scales i couldnt help myself and have had a few sneak peaks at what i am loosing etc.

I am on track for anywhere from 1-3lbs loss this week (educated guess judging from previous weeks and diets etc).

Wrote out a checklist of everything i need to get/buy/do before my show and theres a lot of money involved in doing this show so will have to make some cut backs over next few months in order to have the money i need for the things i need (tanning, trunks, money for travel bla bla bla).

I worked out all my expendatures and i currently spend between 10-20quid a month on orange squash fs lol so straight away i'm ditching that. I am spending too much money on my cheat meals aswell so will cut back on luxory chineases etc.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

10-20 quid on orange squash!? Do you drink it neat?! FFS Dave, sort it out mate!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

spending roughly 2-3quid per week on bottles of it, so thats 12ish quid per month.

If i cut just that out, from now until my show, thats me saving over 50 QUID !!!

thats a hell of a lot of money to be spending on orange juice when you think about it. Crazyness !

so thats OUT and will just drink what i use to always drink and thats plain water 

Also my cheatmeals i have been getting a chinease every saturday night spending 10 SMACKERS every single saturday night fs !! If i cut that down to just buying some pizzas from tesco (goodfellas ones) and some cookies or muffins or cakes or crisps or whatever thats less than a fiver so making another big saving there.

If i were to completely eliminate cheat meals from here on out, up until my show, i would be saving a WHOPPING 240 SMACKEROS !!

thats f*cking insane to think that if i continued to get a chinease every saturday night i would be spending 240 f*ckin quid, thats unbelievable !!!

So for dam sure i am cutting it back to what i said above (some supermarket pizzas and crisps or cookies or muffins etc) spending about a fiver per week. So total of 120 quid on cheat meals which will mean i will saving 120 quid by cutting down my cheatmeals.

so SO far i will be saving £170 on just cutting out orange juice and chineases !!!!!!!!!!!

thats HUGE amounts of savings.

A crazy huge eye opener !!!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

As mucha s your fcuking mental you actually have soem good points and makes me realise where my money dwindles away to over the month!!!

At the same time...soem treats are needed and bulk buy on deals!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATE -*

OMG lol how could i forget

i almost died today during my leg workout :lol:

seriously !

was leg pressing and had the leg press loaded to its capacity and had dumbells balancing ontop of aparatus etc and was lifting really heavy. Did a set with it and did 6 reps

after i did that i felt there was no need to go heavyer and just stay safe (lol i thought) with the weight i had on already.

so went for working set number 2 and on the very first rep i descended * FAR* too deep and couldnt move the weight AT ALL out of the bottom position (cause of how deep i went) and i fu*king panicked and i cant believe how lucky i was that the height i descended to was bang on in line with the locking position and managed to lock the machine in place.

but it is so so scary how close the sled was to NOT being high enough up to be locked aka if i had descended even an inch lower than i did i WOULDNT HAVE BEEN ABLE TO LOCK IT IN PLACE !

and i didnt have a spotter or anything so i literally would have had to sit and accept getting squashed.

f*ckin scary as f*ck how close i was to being crushed !!!

lucy luck was looking over me today ffs :/ !!


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Hater


Na, fishing. I love it when the boy goes to town

A blind man on a galloping horse can see Rab's gave him a pep talk. All this serious stuff may bode well for his future internet persona but tbh it's ruined the journal.

I miss the old Dave already.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't watch TV any more. I come to this thread for my entertainment


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*PICTURES UPDATE -*

Ok so i'm currently in week 3 (might be week 4?) of this short cut/ prime and this week i have been on very low carbs (60-100g per day) and just gave my body a shave as suggested to get my skin use to shaving (to save from getting rashes and hicks etc).

Just spent about 2-3hours grooming my f*ckin hair lol, i just trimmed my legs with my hair clippers on setting "0" cause it was much quicker.

Shaved my chest,arms,abs,shoulders with shaving cream and gillete razor.

took some pictures cause i'm looking clean and no hairs covering up definitions etc so heres the pics i took =

*LEGS*
































































*UPPER BODY*


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

All coming together Dave. Gonna be an awesome transformation from you a year ago to August this year

You got any more leg shots? Was thinking 1 more may be good to see as i didnt quite get the picture so to speak with the 7 you posted already


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> All coming together Dave. Gonna be an awesome transformation from you a year ago to August this year
> 
> You got any more leg shots? Was thinking 1 more may be good to see as i didnt quite get the picture so to speak with the 7 you posted already


 :lol: :lol: i recon i need 5-6 more legs pictures up :lol:

yes one HELL of a transformation indeed 

onwards and upwards


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> *UPDATE -*
> 
> OMG lol how could i forget
> 
> ...


daz if that happened then your doing half reps and not going deep enough in the first place i suggest you drop the weight and do them properly, th eonly reason you should fail on a movement is if you fail not because you go a bit deeper than the norm if that causes you to fail then your short repping


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

I DONT do half reps or wee tiny partials bigbear.

My range of motion is deep enough to really feel it good BUT in this case i just descended way to fast and too deep, so deep that my legs where no longer in a mechanically strong position.

Its like squats and going ass to grass. I do NOT go ass to grass with squats BUT i do go deep enough and slightly past 90degree. Using squats as a metaphor to what happened with me = i went ass to grass and couldnt move out of the bottom position.

My rep range is fine and i go nice and deep with leg press's. Just not completely as deep as i can go, because you get to a point where you descend so deep that your legs squish into a very weak position and into a NOT mechanically strong position (going too deep) and thats what i accidently did.

I always make sure i dont do wee pussy half reps and i go deep to at least 90degree at the knee (usually a bit deeper than 90deg).

My range of motion isnt an issue.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep

The "chinaese" will be offended :lol:

Im dyslexic and even i found that funny


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> I DONT do half reps or wee tiny partials bigbear.
> 
> My range of motion is deep enough to really feel it good BUT in this case i just descended way to fast and too deep, so deep that my legs where no longer in a mechanically strong position.
> 
> ...


You may me right but you write it in a way that makes you sound arrogant and far too sure of yourself......plus if you read that answer back to big bear with the tone of it you may realise that he might either beat you to death or not bother giving some advice again?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i know it comes across as if i am arrogant but its because i hate stupid wee pricks that load up the leg press and do wee tiny bends in their knees and think that they are doing reps and think that they are strong!

That really makes me mad, f*ckin skinny wee poofs that think their hard, and i really dont appreciate being acused of doing half reps or cutting myself short cause i am so dedicated and bodybuilding is the most important thing in my life, its everything i live for and i dont appreciate being acused of doing half ****d wee half reps.

thats why i sound a bit of a pr*ck cause his comment offended me.

sorry if i came across arogant but its a pet peeve of mine when i see guys doing wee half reps and thats seriously not me !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> daz did i really see you criticising someone's spelling the other day (when it was a typo not a spelling error!), when you can't even spell "chinese" right? :lol:
> 
> looking good in the pics dave, pretty lean already :thumbup1:


lol i had a feeling that would come back around and bite me in the ass :laugh:

cause i dont know if you noticed yet but i'm a bit of a spaz at times :lol:

.... only sometimes :lol: :lol: :lol:

lol cheers for the compliments and support ruaidhri


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATE*

ok so prime has been going good, slowly but surely getting leaner by the day. Each week i am noticing more and more veins and getting more and more vascular. Its really cool and reasurring that my bodyfat is decreasing week by week. Every week it seems like new viens are just popping up left right and centre lol. All over my arms and my calfs and even on my delts which was crazy to see. Never had my bodyfat this low before so all the cool details are coming in.

Still got 1 week left after this week so will be dieting like a zombie until then.

..........................................................

So now sorting out this 8week bulk cycle i am going to be doing.

My delts have responded amazingly to the new training style (twice per week) and have came up good. But my chest is still very flat and needs serious serious thickness and mass. So for this bulk my chest will be taking centre stage and will be my main focus to bring up. My quads and arms still need alot of work so quads and arms are second in line for prioritys. Delts will still obveously be hammered however me and the boss have decided to swap my delt training with my chest training. So i will be training chest twice per week (the same as i did delts , once on monday and again on thursday, doing 2 exercises per session) as this was superb to bring up my delts so hopefully this will bring up my chest a bit aswell.

So heres the new training split for my bulk:

Mon- Chest n Arms

Tues- Quads (been advised to just focus on quads for my leg workout and just do some leg curls at the end for hams, as quads needs to be a priority to bring up still)

Wed- Rest

Thurs- Chest n Arms

Fri- Rest

Sat- Delts n Back (with some stiff leg deadlifts thrown in with my traditional deadlifts, for more ham stimulation)

Sun- Rest

hopefully that will bring up the bodyparts i need to bring up

..........................................................

and heres what the workouts will be like:

*Monday - Chest and Arms* (upper chest focus)

*Low Incline Dum Flyes (pre exhaust)

*Incline Bench Press or Incline Smith Press

*Cable Pushdowns

*Parallel Bar Dips (weighted)

*Cable Straight Bar Preacher Curls

*Hammer Curls

*Tuesday - Quads (w/Hams)*

*Leg Extensions (pre exhaust)

*Leg Press (narrow stance)

*Squats (free or smith)

*Walking Dum Lunges OR Single Leg Extensions OR both ??

*Seated Leg Curls

*Standing Calf Raises

*Thursday - Chest and Arms* (middle/lower chest focus)

*Machine Flye/ Peck Deck (pre exhaust)

*Flat Dum Press

*Rope Kickbacks (pre exhaust)

*Seated Overhead Dum Extensions

*Alternate Dum Curls

*Reverse Grip Cable Curls

*Saturday - Delts and Back (w/Hams)*

*Standing One Arm Heavy Dum Laterals (bit of momentum and swing)(one side at a time)(pre exhaust side delts)

*Behind Neck Smith Machine Press

*Leaning Dum Laterals or Upright Rows

*Deadlifts (1-2 working sets traditional method / 1-2 working sets stiff legged)

*Underhand Barbell Rows

*T-bar Rows

*Seated Cable Rows (v-bar)

*Straight Arm Pulldowns

I know that seems like a lot of back work but thats what my typical back workout is and it has worked well for me. My back is a strong point (very wide, so i am doing a lot of rows as aposed to pulldowns/pull ups, for more thickness) so no need to change my back training. I'm not saying my back is amazing or anything but compared to my other body parts its a strong point and "if it aint broke, dont fix it" kinda thing  )

..........................................................

I will also stick with the dorian yates kind of style of only doing 1-2 warm up sets then 1 all out working set to complete failure as this worked well a couple of months ago when i did my bulk. Doing a couple of warm up sets/ confidence sets with weights i can manage with reasonable strain then one all out balls to the walls set with really heavy weight for which i am struggling to perform 5-6reps. Plenty of drop sets, forced reps, rest pause and negatives etc on the working set.

however for the larger and more compound movements i might need to do an additional working set to feel totally f*cked, so for the main compound movements of each muscle group i will typically do 2 working sets but 2 is the maximum amount of working sets i would perform.

reps will be low for the main compound movements but anywhere from 5-6reps to 8-12reps, just going to complete failure with really heavy weight never really going over 10reps tbh if i can do 10reps then i should probably go heavyer cause i like to stick below 10 but above 5reps for mass gaining.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i know it comes across as if i am arrogant but its because i hate stupid wee pricks that load up the leg press and do wee tiny bends in their knees and think that they are doing reps and think that they are strong!
> 
> That really makes me mad, f*ckin skinny wee poofs that think their hard, and i really dont appreciate being acused of doing half reps or cutting myself short cause i am so dedicated and bodybuilding is the most important thing in my life, its everything i live for and i dont appreciate being acused of doing half ****d wee half reps.
> 
> ...


get off ya fcukin high horse i wasnt acussing you of being like them but the fact is that on leg press there is no such thing as too deep unlike squats and if your sticking to a range where you biomechanically strong then your not training like a body builder bbing is about size not strength and if its out of your so called biomechanical strong point then it will require more musclular development in order to move it which in turn will create a fuller a better developed leg. your fine to disagree with this daz at the end of the day its your body, your training and your results.

however in the same way you didnt appriciate a post that was done in the best of intentions with no offense intended i didnt appriciate your childish retort that was in short a full on paddy!

so you dont agree fine don't agree no need to throw the fcukin rattle out of the pram

anyway ive said my piece i will now resume my position of fat bloke in the background


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> get off ya fcukin high horse i wasnt acussing you of being like them but the fact is that on leg press there is no such thing as too deep unlike squats and if your sticking to a range where you biomechanically strong then your not training like a body builder bbing is about size not strength and if its out of your so called biomechanical strong point then it will require more musclular development in order to move it which in turn will create a fuller a better developed leg. your fine to disagree with this daz at the end of the day its your body, your training and your results.
> 
> however in the same way you didnt appriciate a post that was done in the best of intentions with no offense intended i didnt appriciate your childish retort that was in short a full on paddy!
> 
> ...


i genuinly spat out broccoli and greens beans all over my computer screen reading that last bit :laugh::laugh: thats the f*ckin funniest $hit i've heard all week. genuine laugh out loud moment :laugh:

ok so your saying that if your not doing 100% of the range of motion that you wont get muscle growth ? and that if you only do 90% of the range of motion your legs wont grow ?

as a trainer yourself you should know that everybodys bodys are different and respond differently to different things, so how do you know that for my body type and for my individual muscles that maybe they grow better stopping just shy of full range of motion ?

how do you know my legs wont grow by donig so ? I dont deliberately stop short i just descend until it gets awkard and uncomfortable which is pretty much 98% of range of motion.

anyway this is a senseless debate. I'm sorry for coming across bad but i am only 19 and very immature compared to a full grown man in his 30's-40's ? (whatever u are lol)

anyway as i said = sorry.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i genuinly spat out broccoli and greens beans all over my computer screen reading that last bit :laugh::laugh: thats the f*ckin funniest $hit i've heard all week. genuine laugh out loud moment :laugh:
> 
> ok so your saying that if your not doing 100% of the range of motion that you wont get muscle growth ? and that if you only do 90% of the range of motion your legs wont grow ?
> 
> ...


you really need to read what people post at no point did i say you wouldnt grow i just said it would get more complete development full range full contraction more fibres stimulated simple as


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> you really need to read what people post at no point did i say you wouldnt grow i just said it would get more complete development full range full contraction more fibres stimulated simple as


you are coming across with the this type of attitude by saying what ur saying =

"If you do not do full range of motion then you do not get complete development of a muscle"

thats basically what u've said.

so look at ronnie coleman and branch warren etc - didnt do full range of motion and i'd say they still got pretty dam complete muscular development.

I'm not disagreeing with what your saying but the way you say it comes across like your saying you wont grow big or get big unless you do full range of motion, as if its as black and white as that. When plenty of guys do half reps etc and develop amazing muscles.

i'm just saying mate (no need to think so black and white because as you know everyone is different and responds in different ways to different training styles, diets, form, ranges of motion etc).


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> you are coming across with the this type of attitude by saying what ur saying =
> 
> "If you do not do full range of motion then you do not get complete development of a muscle"
> 
> ...


first of all they are genetic freaks secondly if you watch early vids they did coleman got sloppy as he got bigger due to reduce range issue from his size.

im not saying and at no point have i said you cant gain size what you quoted me on saying is correct how you have interpretted that as not gaining size i dont know but this is obviously a very touchy subject for you and from your responses you seem to have a very closed view and are trying to make what ive said fit your sensative and defesive response so ill leave it at that


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

in a similar vien, a wee birdy told me you don't actually train hard at all daz, give in as soon as it gets a bit burny

:whistling:

Not that I can talk right enough, as I found out at the weekend I've been doing the same!! :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rs007 said:


> in a similar vien, a wee birdy told me you don't actually train hard at all daz, give in as soon as it gets a bit burny
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> Not that I can talk right enough, as I found out at the weekend I've been doing the same!! :lol:


if by a wee bit burny you mean until your seeing stars and have to lie down cause your so dizzy from lifting so intense then yes


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Do not bite the hand that feeds you.

As such a young aspiring bodybuilder you need to take these bits of advice on board. Reacting the way you did was immature and makes you seem like a know-it-all. Well BigBear has got the t shirt, have you?!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

bigbear21 said:


> you really need to read what people post at no point did i say you wouldnt grow i just said it would get more complete development full range full contraction more fibres stimulated simple as


Hey dont forget this boy is the next mr olympia 2030, he knows best, best not to argue


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

lol

Suppose its better to aspire to greatness than to be a member of the Dazza Haterz Club

:lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Don't understand why everybody is so intent on giving the guy a hard time. Funny at times, but does get a bit tiresome :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATE =*

been on very low carbs all week (60g-100g) and been getting leaner and tighter etc.

Today i have been carbing up as ordered and carb up has gone as follows:

30 min cardio

meal 1 - 100g porridge + 1scoop whey

meal 2 - 50g whoelgrain pasta + 180g chicken breast *+* 50g porridge (with teaspoon of peanut butter mixed in for some taste)

meal 3 - 180g chicken breast + huge amount of veggies (more than usual) *+* 50g porridge (with tsp pb)

meal 4 - 100g porridge + 2scoops whey

thats what i've had so far and throughout the day will be this aswell

meal 5 - 180g chicken breast + huge amount of veggies (more than usual) *+* 50g porridge (with tsp pb)

meal 6 - 50g whoelgrain pasta + 180g chicken breast

meal 7 - tuna salad *+* 50g porridge

i was actually looking forward to this carb up but f*ck me lol i am sick of porridge already lool, been shoveling it down my neck and sick of it already. Its a chore to carb up lol, i thought it would be easy !

anyway i am already feeling full and pumped full of carbs, veins are exploding out of me  my forearms are sooo vascular and i'm not even tensing or pumped, i'm just sat in my room watching tv and veins are on the skins surface.

Tomorrow will be my cheat and a bit of a carb up aswell so will be interesting to see how i look etc.

training legs with mark and rab tommorow, not ideal cause i've already trained legs just 3 days ago but rab insists for some stuborn gay weirdo reason that i train legs with him. So i wont be training the usual chest and back.

had to train back on thursday there to compensate and hopefully i can fit in some chest after the "warm up" leg workout with rab and mark   lol

none the less lookin forward to it, always amazing training in glencairn. Proper wee bodybuilding gym which is hugely motivational.

onwards baby


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Its so we can show you how to train hard and to do full reps...none of your wee poofy half reps with us sister.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

you've already showed me 6 + months ago when we did that delt workout etc and i've been training like that ever since (extreme failure)

if anyone slacks on leg workouts its you mr un-independant (needing people to hold ur hand) :lol:

feel the love


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*MASSIVE UPDATE-AMUS-MAXIMUS:*

ok today was probably the most productive day yet in my quest for the ukbff junior tittle.

Went down to train in glencairn with rab and mark and finally met weeman :thumb:

was great meeting him and what a sound guy, before our leg workout i was made to strip down into my undies :crying:

lol nah but seriously we took some pictures for progress analysis bla bla bla, did that before the workout else my legs would be all swollen to f*ck and i wouldnt be able to tense them after a quad sesh with the big boys lol.

anyway i'll post up the pics, the pictures are from X amount of weeks of dieting (genuinly cant even think how long i've been dieting) and "priming" before this bulk up i am about to start.

i'll paint a quick picture for you guys on what happened = me standing infront of a mirror and brian (weeman) standing about an inch behind my ar$e and rab standing infront of me holding a camera and me being told to strip down to my boxers....... :/

man was that a nerve wracking moment having brian right behind you with nothing but ur boxers and him saying somthing about gaffa tape and rope :crying:

:laugh: all innocent banter though (i hope) and i went through some poses getting corrected on proper technique and form, we found out somthing interesting about my lower abs and turned out i wasnt tensing my lower abs (like i didnt know how) and was only tensing my upper abs, its so unbelievably hard to get ur head round because in my head i am tensing my whole abdomen but turns out my lower abs werent tensed - like your upper and lower abs are two completely seperate muscles :confused1: back was complimented for its width and detail all over coming in nicely etc, only really issue was my abs , as we came to the conclussion later on that my abdomen needs to be a lot THICKER because it is very much undeveloped and needs to be very thick and poking out my skin almost, especially lower abs. So i will need to start heavy abs work, like weighted crunches etc to build thicker abs.

Got some feedback on physique so far and "things are coming together nicely" (rab), basically all is going well and i've been given the "go-ahead" to start my bulk now so starting a week shorter than planned which is good cause reason i am starting bulk now is that "theres hardly any fat on you" (rabs) and i'm pretty flat and basically as lean as i can be for this prime so been given the all clear to start my bulk up now which is good cause it kind of puts me ahead of time. So i am ahead of the plan so far which is always good.

so now NO MORE CARDIO AND LOADS OF CARBS =

1

2

3

=

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY :thumb:

lol

..............................................

right so for this bulk i am going to be following a very VERY similar diet to what i have been doing for this "prime" but basically loads more carbs.

heres what the diet will be for this bulk =

meal 1 - 2scoops whey + 100g porridge + 100g of peanut butter

meal 2 - 220-240g chicken breast (nandos marinade) + 100g wholegrain pasta

meal 3 - 2 scoops whey + 120g sweets (POST WORKOUT)

meal 4 - 220-240g chicken breast (nandos marinade) + 100g wholegrain pasta

meal 5 - 220-240g chicken breast (nandos marinade) + 100g wholegrain pasta

meal 6 - 1 tin of tuna + bunch of spring onions chopped + 1-2 tbsp of light mayo

numbers are about *350g protein / 425g carbs / 100-120g fats*

which is plenty and shouldnt have me gaining much (if any) fat.

So some good quality clean gains hopefully 

right so thats the prime finished and *bulk has officially started*  :thumb:

kickstarting this bulk with a reasonable cheat (not too crazy)

but just ate 2 full pizzas and a massive bag of dorritos, had 2 pot noodles for breakfast and have had 5 cookies throughout the day, but not forgetting the all important protein shakes, cause i am after all a bodybuilder.

lol

right heres the snaps wee took today, remember this is me pretty much flat and COLD, not pumped any muscles or anything yet, couple of sets of pec deck but was rushed to didnt have time to pump up arms or back or anything.

ok shut up darren and just post up the pictures lol =



























































































and heres a random one i took yesterday after carb up =


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

As Sure as i am you have some sort of severe brain damage that only lets certain parts of your brain function....nobody can fault your work ethic and how much you have come on as a result!

You have problems engaging your lower abs and also your hamstrings. That lat spread shot doesnt do it justice as you are hunching too much.....notice the pics are taken from down low....what the judges will be seeing from their angle


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> As Sure as i am you have some sort of severe brain damage that only lets certain parts of your brain function


:laugh: the story about nearly killing stevie creighton :laugh:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

thats a good point about hunching during lat spread.

tensing lower abs will be worked on and hams etc.

will start some heavy ab work, not high rep "fine tuning ****e" just heavy weighted crunches and leg raises with dumbell inbetween my feet to build some thickness in abs.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Not a clue what i would say is best for direct ab work. Not somethinbg ive done in years but one critical point is that its workign the abs and not loads of obliques which will give you a thicker and wider waist from the front.

I always liked the feel of kneeling Rope crunches and knee raises.

I found to get better control of my hamstrings and get used to popping them besides practicing posing is one leg leg curls, toe pointing in (as in towards your resting leg) and going light enough you can slowly engage he ham and have it "pop", ensing to keep the glutes quite relaxed. Think of it as a preacher curl for biceps. Same principal


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Looking good, i thought by ur avi pics you were skinny obviosuly not, you look pretty tall to, i no how hard it is to build muscle and bulk up with me being 6'3, how long you been working out for now then ? ? ?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Looking good, i thought by ur avi pics you were skinny obviosuly not, you look pretty tall to, i no how hard it is to build muscle and bulk up with me being 6'3, how long you been working out for now then ? ? ?


thanks very much ts23 mate 

appreciate your kind words 

yeh mate its unbelievably hard when your as tall as me and you, i'm also 6 foot 3.

weeman made a jokey comment saying i have like 4foot long legs :laugh: but thats probably not far off it :laugh:

REALLY long limbs :S long arms and long legs create problems but its just about working round it.

my arms still have a long way to go but i've been doing more cable work for them and they seem to be responding great to that so slowly but surely they are growing 

cant wait for next weeks workouts 

oh sorry been working out since i turned 15 and now i am 19, trained natty for 4 years and 6months ish non natty lol.

heres what i use to look like :/ = 155lbs 6 foot streak of **** !


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

im in the exact same boat as you mate, long legs long arms long limbs, been working 5 year nearly, only iv been doing juice nearly 4 yr lol oops.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> im in the exact same boat as you mate, long legs long arms long limbs, been working 5 year nearly, only iv been doing juice nearly 4 yr lol oops.


Well keep on truckin my fellow long limbed brother 

lol 

We can make it :thumb:

its just about what finding what works well for our long limbs.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Dave, as always I am pleased with your progress.

Big fan of the hair as well, might have to treat myself to one of those over the 80s style mop? :lol:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

daz do you wear a belt when doing deads?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> daz do you wear a belt when doing deads?


i do yes ? use a belt for a lot of things :S ?

could this be why my lower abs are extremely undeveloped ?

i only use the belt for my heavy working sets and after the sets over i take off the belt (ie i dont walk around with it on)

i wear it more for confidence and for comfort of feeling safer with it on.

i also wear it extremely tight across my lower abs and stomach (i dont wear it loose, i wear it very tight)

?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Dave, as always I am pleased with your progress.
> 
> Big fan of the hair as well, might have to treat myself to one of those over the 80s style mop? :lol:


Thanks chris my number one fan 

really means a lot to have ur support 

Lol ma hair wasnt even gel'd or done right. It was all messy as i was wearing a hat but it looks cool as f*ck when all spiked up with wax or gel.

BRING BACK THE MOHAWK BABY :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> Well keep on truckin my fellow long limbed brother
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


Will take years and years for us to look bulky and big mate, im at about 17 n half stone now and still dont look big, i wish i was smaller sometimes.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i do yes ? use a belt for a lot of things :S ?
> 
> could this be why my lower abs are extremely undeveloped ?
> 
> ...


i think youve answered your own question there daz, deads especially partials are extremely taxingf on lower abs drop the belt and you see some good development you wont be moving as much weight to start and youll think its your lower back thast weak as itll ache but thats becaus eits compensating for the weak lower ab


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok so ur saying drop it for everything?

Ie for the next "so" months dont use a belt for anything?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> Ok so ur saying drop it for everything?
> 
> Ie for the next "so" months dont use a belt for anything?


personally i wouldnt use a belt at all but if you feel you really must then do just be very concious of whats its doing, ie replacing th efunction of your lower abs yes waist thickening can be a concern but tbh dont think you need to be too concerned at your level


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*BULK UPDATE 1: *

ok well this week i'll go through my workouts without a belt and see how it goes.

this will also allow me to see what exercises i actually need a belt for and what exercises i was just being too cautious with ie didnt actually need a belt.

will also do heavy ab work twice per week (say monday and thursday) at the end of my chest and arm workouts , nothing too complicated just rope crunches and hanging leg raises with a heavy dumbell balanced between my feet.

train them the same as my other muscles ie couple of warm ups then 1 all out set with heavy weight 6-8 reps.

tht should do the trick.

today is my first workout of this bulk and i'm full of carbs and kcal and some new "vitamins" so bulk cycle number 2 here we go  will be pushing as much weight as possible and monitor strength levels.

if anything like my last cycle then strength should sky rocket these first 4-6 weeks

will update tonight


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

What do you think about varying the carb sources in your diet? Thats a shed load of pasta. SHould consider some other stuff in tehre...maybe some rice, some sweet potatoes, white potatoes....cous cous is good for a wee change in the med saches. Id also sometimes have some red meat and fish in there if theres any going cheap.

Unsure if 400+g of carbs is gonna be excessive but you will see soon enough!


----------



## weeal (Aug 15, 2006)

looking good daz love your enthusiasm for the sport.most guys your age from rutherglen

are oot drinking buckie and plugging folk whilst wearing there lacoste shellsuit and

chequerd bunnet:lol:.keep at it sure you'll be looking great at dundee.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

weeal said:


> looking good daz love your enthusiasm for the sport.most guys your age from rutherglen
> 
> are oot drinking buckie and plugging folk whilst wearing there lacoste shellsuit and
> 
> chequerd bunnet:lol:.keep at it sure you'll be looking great at dundee.


 :laugh: amazing post 

thanks mate. Bodybuilding is the first thing i think about when i wake up and the last thing i think about before i go to bed. Its an obsession at the moment and i aint stoppin no time soon 

just had the most beautiful workout ever. I knew my first workout was gonna be good cause i'm pumped full of kcal and carbs and anabolic to the max.

Growth time baby, GROWTH TIME  :thumb:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Pec Deck* - reps were performed extremely slowly and squeezing my chest muscles to F*CK on every rep, squeezing to the death.

20kg stack x 10

30kg stack x 10

50kg stack x 10

60kg stack x 8-10

70kg stack x 6-8

*Incline Bench Press* - slow and controlled negative with pause at the bottom the explode back up, keeping constant tension on the chest (ie not going full range of motion cause of the length of my arms, the top half of the rep will mainly be triceps so trying to keep the tension on the chest throughout, staying in the bottom half of the motion and pushing up til half way point and back down again, keeping the tension on pecs throughout.

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 3 *+* 60kg dropset to failure

90kg x 4 *+* 60kg dropset to failure

(the 100kg was barely 3 reps because my spotter was taking most of the weight as i could barely handle that amount of weight, so decided to go lighter on the second working set and only squeezed out 4 reps but with better control)

*Cable Pressdowns* - slow and controlled on the negative and exploding through the positive.

10kg stack x 10

20kg stack x 10

30kg stack x 10

40kg stack x 8 *+* 20kg stack dropset to failure

42.5kg stack x 5-6 *+* 20kg stack dropset to failure

*Seated Overhead Dumbbell Extension* - elbows were aloud to flare out just slightly on the working sets but still concentrating on keeping the elbows in as close to the head as possible and the dropsets were performed with elbows pinned onto my ears ie as close as i could keep them in and dumbbell was left to hang for a couple of seconds in the bottom half of the motion to really feel the stretch.

20kg x 10

30kg x 8-10

34kg x 6-7 *+* 16kg dum dropset to failure

34kg x 5-6 *+* 16kg dum dropset to failure

*Straight Bar Cable Preacher Curls*

10kg stack

15kg stack

25kg stack

32.5kg stack x 6-8 *+* 20kg stack dropset

35kg stack x 4.5 *+* 20kg stack dropset to failure *+* 20kg stack standing cable curls to failure

*Alternate Hammer Curls* - once failure was reached on the working sets of traditional method hammer curls i would switch to cross body variation and rep out some extra reps, pushing to complete failure.

18kg dums x 10-12

26kg dums x 6-8 each arm + cross body to failure

30kg dums x 3 each arm with solid form then cross body reps with momentum and swinging to failure, just kept pushing beyond failure and cant even think how many reps i ended up doing

(genuinely was not counting reps at all and cant even think how many i did on my sets, once i started loosing my form and was fatiguing on the working sets i switched to cross body and just kept repping out and the more i fatigued the more i started just swinging the dumbells up just going crazy and way beyond failure - even my hands were fatigued and nearly cramping i was pushing so hard!)

*Hanging Leg Raises - w/ dumbbell balanced inbetween feet*

bodyweight x 10

10kg dum x 6-8

10kg dum x 6-8

10kg dum x 6-8

*Kneeling Cable Crunches*

10kg stack x 10

20kg stack x 10

30kg stack x 10

40kg stack x 6-8

50kg stack x 5ish

*Summary:*

That was seriously just like the perfect workout. Every exercise i felt really good and strong and was getting the best pumps i've had in ages. It was literally the best workout ever.

You know those workouts where you just for some reason dont feel a good pump and you just dont feel it in the muscles, and you just feel depressed and gutted. Well today was the complete oposite of that. It was a stunning workout. Triceps were pumped to fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck and biceps and my chest OMG ! Pre exhausting with the peck deck was the best idea EVER ! I went into my main compound movement (incline bench) feeling so good and pumped to **** and every rep i did i felt it in my chest as apose to not pre exhausting and just going into a compound movement and your shoulders or joints feel bad and your not fully comfortable yet. Well pre exhausting was SUCH a good decision and my chest felt like it was going to explode out of my skin 

just cant get over how excellent the workout was 

THE perfect workout baby  my mind muscle connection was 100% and i think its because of me really really taking priority in the NEGATIVE part of every movement because so many people including myself in the past dont even think twice about the negative part of the motion and just focus on the positive, barbell curls for example curling the weight up and then just letting it drop. But i have really taken priority in focusing on the negative and CONTROLLING IT and going slow in every negative and staying in more control.

The result = i have a better mind muscle connection which makes me get better pumps and workouts which should equal = better results 

feeling phenominal right now


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

good goin matey, iv just started a new bulk today aswell, good luck on it mate.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> What do you think about varying the carb sources in your diet? Thats a shed load of pasta. SHould consider some other stuff in tehre...maybe some rice, some sweet potatoes, white potatoes....cous cous is good for a wee change in the med saches. Id also sometimes have some red meat and fish in there if theres any going cheap.
> 
> Unsure if 400+g of carbs is gonna be excessive but you will see soon enough!


i really dont think 400 will be excessive because thats what i was on on my previous bulk and didnt gain any fat or get much out of shape.

The different carb sources and protein sources - sure thats "ideal" but i am literally scrapping at pennies and can only afford the chicken and thats it. Every single pound i am earning right now is going towards somthing in particular so i really have f*ck all lee way to have some red meat or fish etc. I dont even have £1 left over.

Its not the most ideal diet in the world but its basic and shouldnt see me go wrong.

its not like 100% of protein sources i am taking in is chicken and 100% of carb sources is pasta.

protein -

whey

chicken

tuna

peanut butter

carbs -

oats

wholegrain pasta

sweets

basic.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


>


PMSL :laugh:

that song was written in honour of my workout today :laugh:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATE:*

ok so today is usually leg day but i hammered legs pretty brutally on the weekend with rab and mark so been advised just to take today off and rest and let them recover.

Quite frustrating as the animal inside me just wants to get into the gym and explode all over the place but taking the day to rest and recovery will only do my legs good.

So today is just a day of chilling and eating. Recovery day.

My chest and arms and abs are dom'd trumendously 

very reasurring that i have a had an extremely productive workout so even more reason to take an extra day rest.

after all you dont grow in the gym, you grow when your eating and resting.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATE:*

*Peck Deck -* slow negative and squeezing hard as f*ck on positive and holding the squeeze for a second or two.

30kg stack

40kg stack

60kg stack x 8

70kg stack x 6 + 40kg stack drop set to failure

*Bench Press -* slow and controlled neagative, not going full range of motion, keeping it in the bottom and middle portion of the range of motion to keep constant tension on the pecs and avoid as much as possible tricep involvment (ie not locking out or going much past the mid way point of the range of motion).

40kg

60kg

90kg x 5 slow negative good solid reps + 60kg dropset x 10-12 (complete failure)

90kg x 3 slow negative good solid reps AND 2 more shorter range of motion reps (partials) + 60kg dropset x 10-12 (complete failure)

i could have a should have went for 100kg on my working sets but i didnt have a spotter so played it safe, 90kg was still heavy for me.

*Rope Kickbacks* - set at waist height, good squeeze followed by slow and controlled neagative,

5kg stack

7.5kg stack x 8ish with solid form + 5kg stack dropset to failure

10kg stack x 3 with slighty looser form (WAS TO HEAVY) + 7.5kg stack to failure + 5kg stack to failure

7.5kg stack x 8 solid form reps

didnt really feel strong at all doing these , your just in a mechanically weaker position than standing single arm rope pressdowns (which i was thinking of switching to) and they feel more awkward but need to hit triceps from every angle so maybe i just need to suck it up? Cant decide wether to just keep doing these or to switch to an exercise i feel more comfortable and confident doing like standing reverse grip single arm cable pressdowns with D handle (really like them and get a great squeeze on them).

*Weighted Parallel Bar Dips -*

bodyweight

20kg

40kg x 5 strict solid form OMG so heavy loool the fifth rep was taking ages going up dead slow but i cranked it out and didnt lose form, stayed super strict + bodyweight dropset to failure.

40kg x 4 (technically only 3.5reps cause on the 4th rep my triceps gave in half way up lol) + 20kg dropset to failure + bodyweight dropset to failure.

*Standing Alternate Dum Curls -*

10kg dums

20kg dums

26kg dums x 10 (5 per arm) + 12kg dums dropset just banging out to failure but keeping form and squeezing on every rep.

26kg dums x 6-8 (3-4 per arm) + 16kg dums dropset + 10kg dums dropset holding dums at the top for couple of seconds for a squeeze.

*Standing Cable Curl 21's -*

10kg stack

15kg stack

20kg stack

first set which was a warm up set was actually 24's (8,8 n 8) by accident lol, went far too light but still got the most insane pump ever. Could barely lift my arms they were so pumped.

*SUMMARY:*

once again just the most incredible workout ever. Felt every rep , mind muscle connection was phenominal. Just couldnt had gotten any better

best pumps i've had in ages and absolutely outstanding feeling in the muscles.

MAN DO I FEEL GOOD 

theres nothing worse than a bad work out and theres nothing better than a good workout.

for DAM sure i've stimulated some serious growth.

was lookin huge in the locker room, all swollen and pumped like crazy. Happy happy happy happy :thumb:

Happy happy happy happy happy ............ HAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPYYYYY


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATE:*

3

2

1

= BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM BAN BAN BIDILDY BANG BONG BIG BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN :thumb: :thumb : 

F*ckin endorphins are exploding all over the place right now, just shattered my deadlift 1rm and i'm only in my first week of cycle. People say you dont notice effects until week 5-6 but with me (at least my experience) i notice effects right from the get go. I'm only 1 week in and my strength is getting crazy crazy.

Just did my delts and back workout and omg it was sensational. I cant get over how phenominal everything is going, this is to good to be true. Somthing bad is going to happen soon knowing my luck! Fingers crossed everything stays so amazing!

Anyway heres the record breaking workout:

*HEAVY SINGLE ARM DUM SIDE LATERAL RAISES* - i stand behind a bench set at highest incline and use one hand to support myself and for stabalization and other hand obv holding the dumbell, i perform all reps with right side, then switch hands and do the same reps with my left side. I use some swinging and momentum but do not perform the reps sloppy or with dangerous form, i keep my upper body strict and solid and just use minimal body momentum. I always raise the dumbell up to ear height and fight the gravity.

6kg dum

10kg dum

20kg dum x 5 (each side)(was not failure, was just a confidence set)

28kg dum x 10 (each side) *+* 16kg dum dropset x 6-8 (each side)

*SEATED BEHIND NECK SMITH MACHINE PRESS* - (smith bar weighs 7.5kg).

27.5kg

27.5kg

47.5kg

87.5kg x 5-6 *+* 47.5kg dropset x 8

87.5kg x 3-4 *+* 47.5kg dropset x 5-6

*DEADLIFTS* - *NO BELT*, only straps were used. Bigbear has advised me to stop using a belt from now on to build my core and most importantly my lower abs which seem to be undeveloped and need to be built, thicker and more developed so from now on i no longer use a belt.

60kg

100kg

180kg x 8-10

*220kg x 3* NEW RECORD BABY !! 

(220kg was my one rep max on deadlift before i started this bulk and only 1 week into my bulk cycle i smashed it and more importantly did it WITHOUT A BELT!! I am in complete disbalief how strong i am getting so quickly ! My body must just love the magic oil and "vitamins" I was really nervous to do my back workout without a belt but i just planned on being smart and not pushing to much weight but the 180kg was EASY and i was repping it no bother at all so i was like "oh f*ck it, i'll go for my 1rep max and see how many reps i can pull" and i ended up pulling 3 solid reps and did it all without a belt which i am in more disbelief about !)

*UNDERHAND GRIP BENT OVER BARBELL ROWS* - again NO BELT so lower back was getting unbareably pumped but had to just ignore it during sets and deal with the agonising pump afterwards loool, was struggling to stand upright my lower back was getting so pumped doing these barbell rows without a belt, but at the same time it was reasuring knowing that i am strengthening my lower back and soon will have a lower back thicker than thick and strong so its a good thing.

40kg

60kg

100kg x 8 *+* 60kg dropset x 6

110kg x 5-6 *+* 80kg dropset x 5

(i had the strength to do more reps on the dropsets, for some reason it was only the dropsets where my lower back pump was to unbareablt to continue, the working sets my lowerback was fine and i could go to failure but once i stripped the weights and went for the dropsets my lowerback was on fire and getting unbareable to could only bang out 5-6reps and then had to stop but i probably had the strength to do at least 8-10reps)

*SEATED V-BAR CABLE ROWS* - textbook form, super super SUPER strict and slow and squeezing really hard, full range of motion.

30kg stack

50kg stack

80kg stack x 8 *+* 10 sec rest *+* 3 more reps *+* 10 sec rest *+* 3 more reps (so total 14reps, rest pause style)

*STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS* - was more just a finishing pump move, didnt go super heavy. Good solid form and squeeze on every rep, full range of motion good stretch in lats.

15kg stack

25kg stack x 10-12

*KNEELING CABLE CRUNCHES* - went as heavy as possible with solid form, trying to build thicker abs so went as heavy as possible and squeezed really hard.

15kg stack

25kg stack

40kg stack x 10-12

50kg stack x 6-8

*WEIGHTED LEG RAISES* -

bodyweight x 8-10

10 kg dum x 8-10 *+* bodyweight dropset x 6-8

*SUMMARY:*

words cant describe how happy i am about that workout.

I was really seriously expecting to be WEAKER on all my back exercises because of the NO BELT but i was actually stronger!

just cant believe i've shattered my deadlift 1rm ALREADY and i'm only 1 week into my bulk.

so that concludes the 1st week of my bulk and i've never known a better start to a bulk than this. Strength is through the roof already.

I am looking and feeling so much bigger and fuller. I actually feel like i am noticeably bigger already and its only 1 week in.

Bodyweight has gone from 201.8lbs which was around 9 days ago to now 214lbs on an empty stomach. So basically a stone in a week :laugh:

but very important key factors to remember are that the 201.8lbs was me extremely flat and depleted,just did 4-6weeks of dieting and loads of cardio and flat as ****. So suddenly bumping up the kcal and carbs will mostly have added water weight and glycogen, maybe a little fat and little muscle but no doubt 90% just water and glycogen weight (filling back up).

So onwards and upwards and i am raring for week 2 and my next workout on monday which i will be an almighty chest and arms sesh 

CANT WAIT  :thumb:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

how do the lower abs feel today after deads? chances are daz its not so much the sauce thats given you your strength its the food your now fully loaded and the extra carbs will have pulled water into teh muscle fully hydrating it resulting in more strength


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> would like to see your "strict,minimal momentum" 28k raises!
> 
> don't agree with BB on the belt, when i wear a belt my abs are as tight as without, and my lower back gets worked as much as without a belt


daz wore his belt super tight it was stopping his lower core from working


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> how do the lower abs feel today after deads? chances are daz its not so much the sauce thats given you your strength its the food your now fully loaded and the extra carbs will have pulled water into teh muscle fully hydrating it resulting in more strength


yeh defo probably just the increase in food. Which is a very exciting thought because that means strength gains from magic oils are still to come  :thumb:

Lower BACK is omg never been so sore in its life. My whole entire back is unbelievably dom'd. Last night i could barely move my whole back and lower back and core was so sore.

Been hit by a train loool 

but in a good way :laugh:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Lower abs are fatigued a bit but no where near as sore as my lower back. Its my lower back that feels the most dom'd?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATE:*

Great workout today 

*Pec Deck* - reps were performed extremely slowly and squeezing my chest muscles to F*CK on every rep, squeezing to the death. Holding the squeeze for a couple of seconds. then a really slow negative.

30kg stack x 10

40kg stack x 10

60kg stack x 8-10 really slow with hard squeeze at the top

80kg stack x 5 really slow with hard squeeze at the top *+* 40kg stack dropset to failure

*Incline Bench Press* - slow and controlled negative with pause at the bottom the explode back up, keeping constant tension on the chest (ie not going full range of motion cause of the length of my arms, the top half of the rep will mainly be triceps so trying to keep the tension on the chest throughout, staying in the bottom half of the motion and pushing up til half way point and back down again, keeping the tension on pecs throughout).

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

85kg x 6 very clean and solid reps

90kg x 4 *+* 60kg dropset x 6 + 10second rest + another 3-4reps + 10second rest + another 3reps so (12-13reps total with 60kg rest pause stlye)

(last week i went upto 100kg with a spotter and did 3-4reps but they were the worst reps ever and spotter was helping me with most of it so lightened the weight today to focus more on form and mind muscle connection but still lifted as heavy as i could with solid good form).

*DC Dumbbell Flye Stretch* -

10kg dum x 12-15seconds

18kg dum x 10seconds

*Cable Pressdowns w/straight bar* - slow and controlled on the negative and exploding through the positive.

15kg stack x 10

20kg stack x 10

30kg stack x 10

40kg stack x 8-10 *+* 20kg stack dropset to failure

45kg stack x 5-6 *+* 20kg stack dropset to failure *+* 15kg stack dropset to failure (reverse grip on that last dropset)

*Seated Overhead Dumbbell Extension* - elbows were aloud to flare out just slightly on the working sets but still concentrating on keeping the elbows in as close to the head as possible and the dropsets were performed with elbows pinned onto my ears ie as close as i could keep them in and dumbbell was left to hang for a couple of seconds in the bottom half of the motion to really feel the stretch.

20kg x 10

30kg x 8-10

36kg x 6 *+* 16kg dum dropset to failure

36kg x 4 *+* 18kg dum dropset to failure

(on the dropset i really exagerate the range of motion and go all the way down and let the dumbell hang in the "hole", full stretch, for a couple of seconds then explode back up, omg this gets my triceps absolutely exploding out of my skin. triceps were pumped to infinity after that lol 

*Single Arm D-Handle Cable Preacher Curls* -

5kg stack

7.5kg stack

*12.5kg stack (*shouldnt have did this set, wasnt sure what kind of weight i could handle and i went far too light and did this set easy for 6-8reps each arm so didnt even count it as a working set)

15kg stack x 6-8 (each arm)

17.5kg stack x 3-4 (each arm) *+* 10kg stack dropset x 5-6reps (each arm) *+* 10kg stack standing single arm curls 5-6reps (each arm)

*Alternate Hammer Curls* - once failure was reached on the working sets of traditional method hammer curls i would switch to cross body variation and rep out a few more reps.

20kg dums

28kg dums x 12ish (so 6reps each side) *+* crossbody hammers x 6 (so 3reps each side)

28kg dums x 10-12ish (so 5-6reps each side) *+* crossbody hammers x 4-6 (so 2-3reps each side)

(genuinly cant remember how many reps i did wasnt even counting AT ALL lol but it was somehwere in the 10-12rep range (so 5-6reps each arm) maybe a bit more but not any less than that).

*SUMMARY:*

Great workout today. Still feeling over the moon about my deadlifting over the weekend and how successful the NO BELT thing was. Will definitely continue without a belt from now on.

triceps were exploding out of my skin after the dumbell overheads and felt amazing, biceps aswell after the cable preachers and chest was great aswell. Very good workout indeed 

on a side note - my big brother gave me a loan of an old BNBF DVD (2007 show) and was watching it. Some really good physiques. Some of the guys i was very impressed with.

I know of some of the guys and was surprised to see them doing natural shows as i thought they were assisted athletes!

Guy in the gym was saying most guys in natural shows are on some sort of gear and if not at least on pro hormones etc. Was saying there are very few athletes in natural shows who are completely clean and most are on some form of steroid etc. I was surprised to hear this and thought it was a shame to hear. None the less very clever and brave guys, being able to pass drug tests etc.

One guy i recognized in the 2007 show i was telling the guy in my gym about and the guy in my gym knows the guy from the show pretty well and said oh yeh "so and so" (not going to name names) has been on gear for a while. and i was like "but why does he compete in natural shows and how does he get away with it etc" I didn't understand. :confused1: :confused1:

Doesn't make any sense in my head if you are on some sort of assistance drugs to be competing in natural shows but who am i to judge them. I am no better than them and nobody is perfect! Who am i to judge them and who are they to judge me. Each to their own but me personally if i was on gear i wouldn't be competing in natural shows but that's just my morals. Everyone is different.

Anyway legs tomorrow and looking forward to it. Gonna kill my quads 

onwards and upwards baby  :thumb:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*UPDATE:*

ok dokey legs today and was and up and down session. Overall was a good workout and my legs are gonna feel like Led for the next couple of days for sure HOWEVER i wasnt sure what kind of weight i would be using because it was my first leg workout using the new style of training i am using for legs (Neil Hill type stuff). So was a bit of experimenting but overall was good. Heres what went down in china town =

*LEG PRESS* - *Neil Hill style* - the first 7reps were performed as low down on the platform as my heels could go and using a narrow stance (feet about 6inches apart), then the next 7 reps my feet were shimyed up to the top of the platform so my toes where in line the with top of the platform and a little bit wider out (maybe 8-10inches apart now) then the final 7 reps my feet were shimyed up further so my toes where actually OFF the platform and it was just my heels planted at the very top of the platform and my toes where flared out so my feet were in a V shape. Its kind of like rest pause style because i would do the first 7 reps then rack the weight and rest for 5-6 deep breaths then do the 2nd lot of reps then rack the weight and take 5-6 deep breaths then perform the final 7reps and be in agony for about a minute after that and couldnt even stand up out of the leg press cause my legs were so fatigued and almost cramping it was so sore lol. The fashion of the reps were extremely slow and controlled on the negative and go all the way down and let it sit in "the hole" for a second or so then explode out of the hole and continue like that.

4plates warm up

8plates warm up

*12plates working set x 21 reps (7,7,7) i got upto the 14th rep and had to rack the weight and take 5-6deep breaths then banged out the last 7reps and was in excruciating pain (good pain). Omg could barely stand up after that set

*14plates working set x 15 (5,5,5) - weight was getting heavy now so had to rack the weight after each 5rep phase and take 6-10 deep breaths but managed to bang out all the reps going really slow and full range of motion, all the way down etc.

(literally took me about 10-15minutes to move on the squatting because i couldnt stand up for a while after that crazyness. legs were pumped to the complete MAX !!)

*SQUATS* - These were absolutely horendous and ruined the workout tbh. My body seriously wasnt built for squatting and squats are the most uncomfortable and un natural exercise imaginable. It made me so frustrated that i was feeling awkward and just couldnt perform them with ease. My lower back was probably the main factor. As soon as i went anything over 60kg my lower back would get pumped and excruciatingly sore (BAD pain) , pain that causes you to stop the exercise. I think i will need to wear a belt for squats cause i literally couldnt take my quads and legs to failure because of my back getting so tight. Squats feel so f*ckin awkward because of my stupid pr**k legs being so f*cking long and that pretty much just ****ed me off for the rest of the workout.

*20kg (empty bar) warm up

*60kg warm up x 10 slow and controlled comfortable reps

*100kg x 10 reps EXTREMELY UNCOMFORTABLE lower back was exploding with pain and fatigue, getting unbareably pumped.

*60kg x 1-2reps front squats, just couldnt do those at all cause my shoulders would start cramping and getting sore trying to balance the weight across my shoulders and my lower back was exploding out my skin with pain, was just unbearably pumped, i dont know how the f*ck people manage to do front squats without pain in front delts and cramping etc ??????????????????

*60kg x 8-10 slow and good form squats.

(man that was soul destroyingly annoying and frustrating i tryed everything, wider stance squats, front squats and even box squats (box squats were actually quite good) but just couldnt get comfortable and felt SO awkward and unnatural doing everything. Seriously ruined my whole day now that horendous squatting session. I can squat 60kg very comfortably with no pump or pain in lower back and with easy and good form but as soon as i go up to 100kg its all uncomfortable and awkward, i was fiddling about with different stances throughout and different grips on the bar, holding the bar out wide etc).

*LEG EXTENSIONS* - *Neil Hill style* - 14's - 7reps with toes pointing IN and staying in the mid/ top half of the range of motion squeezing and focusing on tear drop. Then final 7 toes where flared OUT and staying in the bottom/mid range of motion squeezing and focusing on the outer sweep. The weight was NOT wracked at any point and constant tension was kept on quads. This was great but annoyingly i went far too light and did far too many warm up and useless light weight sets. Simply because i didnt know what kind of weight i would be able to handle so did a lot of trial and error, mainly error lol!

*30kg stack warm up

*40kg stack working set x 14 but was FAR too light

*60kg stack working set x 14 but again was still FAR too light and was barely feeling a good squeeze or pump

*80kg stack working set x 14 reps was the only set where i was pushing my muscles to failure.

(the 40kg and 60kg stack sets where ridiculously far too light and was barely feeling any squeeze or pump , was NO WHERE NEAR FAILURE on those sets. Very annoying but it wont happen again because i will go straight to 80kg and probably work up to 90-100kg).

*
STANDING SINGLE LEG HAM CURLS* - using the leg extension machine but facing towards it.

*20kg stack warm up

*30kg working set x 8-10reps each leg, solid form good squeeze etc

*40kg working set x 5 reps each leg (was far too heavy and form was crap) + 20kg dropset x 10-12reps each side good slow and controlled

*SEATED LEG CURLS SUPERSET W/ DUMBELL STIFF LEG DEADS* -

*40kg working set 12-15 slow and controlled reps, easy weight just trying to get the feeling and mind muscle connection + 10kg dums x 10-12reps easy weight again just focusing on using the hamstrings and tryin to get the mind muscle connection.

*60kg working set 10-12reps slow and controlled + 24kg dums x 10-12reps slow and controlled focusing on mind muscle connection.

*STANDING CABLE CRUNCHES SUPERSET W/ EDGE OF BENCH LOWER AB LEG RAISES* -

*15kg stack warm up

*20kg stack warm up

*30kg stack warm up

*40kg stack working set x 10-12 reps + leg raises at edge of bench to failure

*50kg stack working set x 8ish reps + leg raise at edge of bench to failure

*HANGING LEG RAISES W/DUMBELL BETWEEN FEET* -

bodyweight warm up

10kg dum working set x 12ish reps

A GOOD SOLID 20 MINUTES OF STRETCHING AND COOLDOWN AFTER THAT, STRETCHED OUT ALL MY MUSCLES GOOD AND COOLED DOWN NICELY.

*SUMMARY:*

Not really to sure how to take that workout, it was good and it was bad. The squats went bad but the leg press's went phenomenally well and i can now barely walk around my house my legs feel like they are going to cramp with every step i take they are sore dom'd and fatigued.

Well anyway i am a very stubborn pr*ck and i don't plan on letting those squats beat me !!!!! I am going to stay persistent and keep attacking squats and force my body to become comfortable with them and just keep trying different things.

Power lifters and strongmen are usually massive tall guys so how do they squat so much weight ? they use wider stances so maybe i just need to use a wider stance and slowly work back up to the weight i can normally squat (140kg for 5-6reps but it feels horrendously awkward and uncomfortable). I quite like box squats so i will experiment with box squats and maybe even use quite a high box so i am squatting in a shorter range of motion.

I really do think i need to be squatting with a limited range of motion because my legs weren't built to squat ass to the grass. My upper body just starts to lean forward once i go past 90degreee and its like i am turning the motion into a "good morning" as appose to a squat.

The bottom line is i need to be making my quads contracting well and tension prioritized onto quads. Weather that means limiting the range of motion and using a high box or what. Only i can find out what feels comfortable and what i feel strong on.

I tell you one thing but. A couple of weeks ago i did SMITH MACHINE BOX SQUATS and felt amazing doing them. My lower back wasnt sore, i felt all the load on my quads and could really focus on driving through my heels instead of using a free bar where i have to worry about my upper body falling forward the further down i squat or have to worry about balancing the weight etc. With the smith machine it seemed to eliminate all of those problems and i went really heavy and could squat with all the tension on my quads and i really felt it good.

Most likely should start using the smith machine from now on if that was the case a few weeks ago. Makes sense to listen to ur body and do what feels comfortable and natural for your own body mechanics etc.

anyway plenty of food and rest now, rest day tommorow so just gonna chill for the whole day and eat plenty of grub


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

UPDATE:

Ok lol what a wirl wind of a day today

when dieting every day can feel the exact same and things get stale and boring (i'm not complaining, thats just how it is and you have to get on with it) but things do become the same day in and day out so last night / today was a bit fun and a bit of excitment in terms of prep because it forced me out of my current regiment (of waking up at the EXACT same time every morning and doing my cardio at the EXACT same time every morning and having my 2scoops whey, 75g of oats and 50g of peanut butter at the EXACT same time every morning) and forced me to adjust things which could be looked at as an inconvenience but i looked at it in a more positive light and liked the challenge of having to say "ok i'm not getting my breakfast until 11am so now i need to go to gym later which means bla bla bla" and basically has ment today was a breath of fresh air not doing the EXACT same things as i usually do.

Been fun today lol 

note: at no point did i come off my diet or training routine. The only things that have affected my prep are a shocking nights sleep which wont have helped with recovery HOWEVER one day/night isnt going to affect the over all picture so its nothing negative or nothing i now need to make up for. (i just simply move everything forward by 3hours today) so not the end of the world and prep has remained un-harmed

....................................................

After having a shocking nights sleep (got in bed around 12, made sexy time and then we went to sleep - or so i planned lol, but the fact it wasnt my own bed i just couldnt get comfortable and i couldnt sleep lol. I literally wouldnt "switch off" my eyes where WIDE open and i wasnt tired at all so i lay there for about 2hours before anything happened. I eventually drifted off but it was one of those night sleeps where you just drift in and out of a light sleep, ie wake up every hour or so then drift back to sleep again for an hour or so then drift awake again)

oh it was horendous but in the morning i was like , right i need to get the **** home and have my breakfast lol

got home and didnt get my breakfast until 11am but i was full of energy because i just had an amazing night with my baby so endorphins were high, making me feel up spirited

decided to train my legs (despite the shocking night sleep) and i ended up having a HARD TO THE CORE workout

strength levels werent 100% but, i was moving the same weights as last week but reps werent the same. That was no doubt due to having a crappy night sleep and waking up at 7am and not getting any food in me until 11am.

even though strength levels werent through the roof, motivation and drive WAS through the roof and i pushed my muscles to the very very limit !

had a sesnational workout and my legs are starting to get so impressively vascular Legs are coming in very very well. My legs have always been very watery and held loads of fat in the past but they are getting very lean and skin is getting tighter, veins coming in across my quads etc

so a fantastic workout and condition is coming in very nicely in my legs

heres the workout =

SMITH MACHINE SQUATS - smith bar weighs 7.5kg

*177.5kg working set x 6-7 reps (2 of those were deep reps then the remaining reps were down to parrallel then back up cause the weight was too heavy for me to go deep with) + 87.5kg dropset x 11ish reps.

(let me explain what went wrong here - i usually squat with a bench underneath me , ie a box squat, as this is the best way for begginers learning to squat as it teaches you to sit back onto somthing, HOWEVER i dont touch the bench and rest the weight, i go down until i can feel the fabric on my trousers skim the material on the bench then i go back up so tension remains on the legs. So with my squats i go down to parralel and then back up, i dont usually go below parralel but today i felt like removing the bench and trying to go a bit deeper. Granted i wasnt going to be able to use the same weight because i would be going deeper, so i only managed 2 full deep squats with the 177.5kg then i was like OH MY F*CK THATS FAR TO HEAVY FOR ME TO DO DEEP REPS WITH and i started doing down to parralel after the 2 deep reps until i reached 6-7reps. Dont know wether i should lighten the weight and remove the bench permanently and do deeper reps from now on or wether i should just stay with the box squat style that i have been doing ie the way that i have been getting good results with ?)

LEG PRESS - full deep reps.

*440kg working set x 6ish very good deep deep reps.

SEATED LEG CURLS - went lighter this week and focused on textbook form and mind muscle connection.

*75kg stack working set x 10ish perfect good solid form reps + 40kg stack dropset x 10-12ish.

STIFF LEG DEADLIFTS - much stricter than i usually do and much lighter weight, focusing on perfect form and mind muscle connection.

*100kg working set x 10 perfect slow and controlled reps full deep stretch then couple of seconds rest then grinded out 2 more reps so 12 total.

LEG EXTENIONS -

*95kg stack working set 12 perfect slow and squeeze reps then 10-15ish tiny partials.

some stretching and then

POWERWALK, 7% INCLINE TREADMILL AT SPEED 7.8 -

35minutes

heart rate around 135-145bpm throughout

omg was SOAKED with sweat and dripping after this

speed 7.8 is fast as fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck, literally as fast as i could walk, was going at the same speed people around me were jogging at lol!

....................................................

boooooooooooooooooooooooom


----------

